# Antologia delle reputazioni



## Nausicaa (23 Agosto 2010)

Leggo qua e là le reputazioni negative riportate da alcuni utenti... io sono contenta di non averne ricevuta ancora nessuna, ci rimarrei male ... 
Ma che ne dite di postarle qui, quelle "degne di nota"?

Riportate thread, post vostro e commento, facciamo una antologia dei commenti, che ne dite?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

un post che insulta le donne (e questo non stupisce) e contemporaneamente fa apparire tutti gliomini come poveri stronzi senza intelligenza e spina dorsale


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

il penoso sei tu. Abigail


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2010)

Dopo il mio primo tread
"Che brutta persona sei"
Mi sono sempre domandata come si facesse a esprimere un parere senza praticamente conoscermi
"Povero marito"
E anche qui: ma che ne sai tu di chi è e come si comporta mio marito

Ah tutti ovviamente anomini
Gli altri sono rossi ma senza motivazione, e questo è ancora peggio


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> il penoso sei tu. Abigail


 Adesso m'incazzo io. Sai benissimo che io le mie disapprovazioni le firmo.
Quindi evita di sparare cazzate-
Non faccio che ricevere punti in meno senza firma e non mi sembra di averti mai accusato.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Adesso m'incazzo io. Sai benissimo che io le mie disapprovazioni le firmo.
> Quindi evita di sparare cazzate-
> Non faccio che ricevere punti in meno senza firma e non mi sembra di averti mai accusato.


Mi dispiace per te, se vuoi ti concedo la mia password, io ho solo fatto copiaincolla...incazzati finchè vuoi...
Io le mie le ho sempre firmate...
poi ho fatto copia incolla delle uniche rosse con testo...come voleva senzasperanze...tutte le altre sono verdi, o anonime.

Vuoi la password?


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per te, se vuoi ti concedo la mia password, io ho solo fatto copiaincolla...incazzati finchè vuoi...
> Io le mie le ho sempre firmate...
> poi ho fatto copia incolla delle uniche rosse con testo...come voleva senzasperanze...tutte le altre sono verdi, o anonime.
> 
> Vuoi la password?


Il fatto che altre/i ti considerino penoso non sono problemi miei.
Io non ti ho votato oggi dandoti del penoso. Posso farlo in chiaro, come posso darlo ad alce che manda segnalazioni e non parla in chiaro.
Penosi entrambi.
La password tientela, grazie


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Agosto 2010)

Caro Conte, alcune persone sono caratterialmente predisposte alla falsità, ne conosco diverse di personacosì, ne ho trovate diverse qui, e tento solitamente di evitarle.
Il sistema delle votazioni senza obbligo di firma è un sistema nel quale sguazzano certi esemplari firmando o non firmando a seconda della convenienza.
Io ho dato un unico voto negativo, poco fa.
L'ho firmato, scrivendo pure che spero ed auguro che il destinatario riesca prima o poi a rinunciare almeno un po' alla propria falsità.


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Caro Conte, alcune persone sono caratterialmente predisposte alla falsità, ne conosco diverse di personacosì, ne ho trovate diverse qui, e tento solitamente di evitarle.
> Il sistema delle votazioni senza obbligo di firma è un sistema nel quale sguazzano certi esemplari firmando o non firmando a seconda della convenienza.
> Io ho dato un unico voto negativo, poco fa.
> L'ho firmato, scrivendo pure che spero ed auguro che il destinatario riesca prima o poi a rinunciare almeno un po' alla propria falsità.


Io ti ignoro SEMPRE senza alcuna fatica ma tu non ci riesci proprio eh?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Il fatto che altre/i ti considerino penoso non sono problemi miei.
> Io non ti ho votato oggi dandoti del penoso. Posso farlo in chiaro, come posso darlo ad alce che manda segnalazioni e non parla in chiaro.
> Penosi entrambi.
> La password tientela, grazie


http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=63613&postcount=279

Quel punto rosso, arrivò su questo post.
Infatti era firmato, appunto da te.


----------



## ranatan (23 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Leggo qua e là le reputazioni negative riportate da alcuni utenti... io sono contenta di non averne ricevuta ancora nessuna, ci rimarrei male ...
> Ma che ne dite di postarle qui, quelle "degne di nota"?
> 
> Riportate thread, post vostro e commento, facciamo una antologia dei commenti, che ne dite?


Non ho mai dato un giudizio negativo a nessuno. Non capisco nemmeno perchè altri lo facciano. Basta rispondere direttamente con un post qui, sul forum, in chiaro e dire come la si pensa su un argomento.
Insultare poi...assurdo!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Caro Conte, alcune persone sono caratterialmente predisposte alla falsità, ne conosco diverse di personacosì, ne ho trovate diverse qui, e tento solitamente di evitarle.
> Il sistema delle votazioni senza obbligo di firma è un sistema nel quale sguazzano certi esemplari firmando o non firmando a seconda della convenienza.
> Io ho dato un unico voto negativo, poco fa.
> L'ho firmato, scrivendo pure che spero ed auguro che il destinatario riesca prima o poi a rinunciare almeno un po' alla propria falsità.


Penso che la più bella approvazione anonima l'abbia ricevuta quintina:
sono stato io a dargliela, ma il testo fa un po' così...Ehi amica, io un saltin sul Conte me lo sono fatta, credimi merita. :carneval::carneval::carneval:
Poi quintina viene in mp a dirmi ah se sapessi che approvazione ho ricevuto:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Agosto 2010)

Cosa c'è, Asu, ti si è esaurita la vena creativa al punto che mi fai copia e incolla di quello che ti scrivo io? 

La tua mania di protagonismo ha il solo difetto di essere inconfessata, anzi! 
IO almeno di essere narcisista e di apprezzare e spesso ricercare l'attenzione l'ho sempre ammesso. Ora, chi è il falso? 
Io, che mi diverto a fare un po' il buffone un po' il serio e mi prendo in giro nell'un caso e nell'altro, o tu che se non ci si prostra davanti a te, se non si ride delle tue battute, se non ci si lascia usare ad arte contro altri, si viene da te e da chi ti lecca il culo messi al rogo o, peggio, isolati come lebbrosi............?


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Io ti ignoro SEMPRE senza alcuna fatica ma tu non ci riesci proprio eh?


 
Sai, quando si sente puzza, si storce il naso.
E' istintivo............


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cosa c'è, Asu, ti si è esaurita la vena creativa al punto che mi fai copia e incolla di quello che ti scrivo io?
> 
> La tua mania di protagonismo ha il solo difetto di essere inconfessata, anzi!
> IO almeno di essere narcisista e di apprezzare e spesso ricercare l'attenzione l'ho sempre ammesso. Ora, chi è il falso?
> Io, che mi diverto a fare un po' il buffone un po' il serio e mi prendo in giro nell'un caso e nell'altro, o tu che se non ci si prostra davanti a te, se non si ride delle tue battute, se non ci si lascia usare ad arte contro altri, si viene da te e da chi ti lecca il culo messi al rogo o, peggio, isolati come lebbrosi............?


L'ho fatto apposta. E ora scusa ma continuo ad ignorarti :up:


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Leggo qua e là le reputazioni negative riportate da alcuni utenti... io sono contenta di non averne ricevuta ancora nessuna, ci rimarrei male ...
> Ma che ne dite di postarle qui, quelle "degne di nota"?
> 
> Riportate thread, post vostro e commento, facciamo una antologia dei commenti, che ne dite?



Mi pento molto di aver aperto questo thread... chiedo scusa per non aver colto l'atmosfera che girava oggi.

Mi sembrava una idea simpatica perchè in alcuni post erano riportate le reputazioni e ci si rideva su.

Mi spiace.


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=63613&postcount=279
> 
> Quel punto rosso, arrivò su questo post.
> Infatti era firmato, appunto da te.


Ribadisco: sarò mica l'unica che ti trova penoso, no?
ora ti voto così vedi che non ero io:mexican:. Lo sai che non si può votare la stessa persona  lo stesso giorno no?:up:


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Mi pento molto di aver aperto questo thread... chiedo scusa per non aver colto l'atmosfera che girava oggi.
> 
> Mi sembrava una idea simpatica perchè in alcuni post erano riportate le reputazioni e ci si rideva su.
> 
> Mi spiace.


Ma figurati! Lascia perdere le scuse che non c'entrano nulla.
Se ti va di scrivere, scrivi, apri tutti i 3d che vuoi, e non lasciarti schiacciare dalle opinioni di nessuno, né tantomeno dagli umori, che qui sono sempre molto instabili (comprensibilmente).
Anzi, se c'è la possibilità di aprire discussioni che mettano in evidenza alcune peculiarità buone o meno buone degli utenti, tanto di guadagnato.
Le censure bigotte trovano proprio gancio nei timori infondati delle persone sincere


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per te, se vuoi ti concedo la mia password, io ho solo fatto copiaincolla...incazzati finchè vuoi...
> Io le mie le ho sempre firmate...
> poi ho fatto copia incolla delle uniche rosse con testo...come voleva senzasperanze...tutte le altre sono verdi, o anonime.
> 
> Vuoi la password?


BHè? Adesso che ti ho dimostrato che non ero io votandovi veramente   stai zitto?  I proclami per accusarmi ti piacciono , quelli per ammettere che hai scritto una cazzata no?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> BHè? Adesso che ti ho dimostrato che non ero io votandovi veramente stai zitto?  I proclami per accusarmi ti piacciono , quelli per ammettere che hai scritto una cazzata no?


Leggermente Ot Ma io per diversi giorni non riesco a votare la stessa persona? Sbaglio?


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Leggermente Ot Ma io per diversi giorni non riesco a votare la stessa persona? Sbaglio?


 Esatto. Quindi, come si evince, conte mi ha accusata di una cazzata:up:


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Agosto 2010)

Quasi quasi mi faccio un clone pure io..........









Sai, mi scappasse un voto doppio............


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Leggermente Ot Ma io per diversi giorni non riesco a votare la stessa persona? Sbaglio?


E fatti qualche clone pure tu, dai, è di moda......


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quasi quasi mi faccio un clone pure io..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che poveretto che sei.
ma proprio tanto eh? 
Insinua, insinua.
Sai alce, il tuo unico grande problema è la trasparenza. Non nel senso positivo. E' che sie proprio trasparente, non ti si vede proprio
se ti va di pensare che io mi cloni per votare il conte e te (ma quanto sei patetico) fallo:up:


----------



## geisha (23 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Non ho mai dato un giudizio negativo a nessuno. Non capisco nemmeno perchè altri lo facciano. Basta rispondere direttamente con un post qui, sul forum, in chiaro e dire come la si pensa su un argomento.
> Insultare poi...assurdo!


semplice a qualcuno non basta l'anonimato, non basta essere un nick ma deve nascondersi anche dietro a se stesso!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ribadisco: sarò mica l'unica che ti trova penoso, no?
> ora ti voto così vedi che non ero io:mexican:. Lo sai che non si può votare la stessa persona  lo stesso giorno no?:up:


Ma mica questa reputazione è di oggi eh? Forse te ne sarai dimenticata..no?


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mica questa reputazione è di oggi eh? Forse te ne sarai dimenticata..no?


Hai fatto intendere che fosse di oggi visto che io il penoso l'ho firmato eccome.Hai scritto abigail sei tu . Se avessi firmato non ne avevi bisogno.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Il fatto che altre/i ti considerino penoso non sono problemi miei.
> Io non ti ho votato oggi dandoti del penoso. Posso farlo in chiaro, come posso darlo ad alce che manda segnalazioni e non parla in chiaro.
> Penosi entrambi.
> La password tientela, grazie


sicura?
Ora ti disapprovo. abigail


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> che poveretto che sei.
> ma proprio tanto eh?
> Insinua, insinua.
> Sai alce, il tuo unico grande problema è la trasparenza. Non nel senso positivo. E' che *sie proprio trasparente*, *non ti si vede proprio*
> se ti va di pensare che io mi cloni per votare il conte e te (ma quanto sei patetico) fallo:up:


 
Eh, immagino che per te la visibilità sia il primo dei valori, eh?
Per fortuna, per quanto mi piaccia apparire, preferisco comunque essere.

Consolati, la tua di presenza...... si sente!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Hai fatto intendere che fosse di oggi visto che io il penoso l'ho firmato eccome.


Lo so, infatti ho fatto copia incolla, la disapprovazione è del 15 agosto.
Non ho fatto intendere niente, io ho solo fatto copia incolla...dei punti rossi con testo.


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo so, infatti ho fatto copia incolla, la disapprovazione è del 15 agosto.
> Non ho fatto intendere niente, io ho solo fatto copia incolla...dei punti rossi con testo.


E cosa scrivi Abigail è tuo se è firmato?
Ammettere che hai scritto una cazzata no eh?
Ti riconoscevo almeno un minimo  di onestà.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Agosto 2010)

CC: ohhh if you really wanna know...he went that way

A: he did?!?!?

CC: did what?

A: went that way?

CC: who went that﻿ way?

A: the white rabbit?

CC: what rabbit?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

*Abigail...*

Caso mai sarebbe un guaio se postassi i commenti verdi delle utenti di tradi.
Ma non sono lo sborone che va a vantarsi dei sms che riceve dalle donne.
No? E quelli cazzo, sono tutti firmati eh?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> E cosa scrivi Abigail è tuo se è firmato?
> Ammettere che hai scritto una cazzata no eh?
> Ti riconoscevo almeno un minimo  di onestà.


Senti il 3d si intitola antologia delle reputazioni.
Come potrei postare le approvazioni che io ho mandato?
Posso solo postare quelle che ho ricevuto.
Le uniche negative firmate sono le tue, che colpa ne ho? 
Guarda che stai facendo tutto da sola eh?
Non è che sei di quelle che sbandierano ah io non disapprovo nessuno e poi salta fuori che non è vero?
Guarda eh che te la fai e te la godi da sola eh?


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Agosto 2010)

Hahahahahahahahaha!
Lo snobismo e la spocchia non hanno limiti.

Sai, Asu, ho una sorella identica a te. Speravo di non trovare gente del genere almeno qui, ma tutto il mondo è paese.......


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti il 3d si intitola antologia delle reputazioni.
> Come potrei postare le approvazioni che io ho mandato?
> Posso solo postare quelle che ho ricevuto.
> Le uniche negative *firmate* sono le tue, che colpa ne ho?
> ...


:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> CC: ohhh if you really wanna know...he went that way
> 
> A: he did?!?!?
> 
> ...


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (23 Agosto 2010)

si sta proprio esagerando. quando non si vuole fare una passo verso l'altro di noi non ci sono cazzi.

me ne vado..senno' arriva la  Virtu'  a ricordarmi anche che sono una ipocrita.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> si sta proprio esagerando. quando non si vuole fare una passo verso l'altro di noi non ci sono cazzi.
> 
> me ne vado..senno' arriva la  Virtu'  a ricordarmi anche che sono una ipocrita.


:carneval::carneval::carneval:
La tua intelligenza e spirito mi hanno sempre affascinato:up:
Santo Vizio aiutami tu


----------



## Mari' (23 Agosto 2010)

... piu' leggo e PIU' mi disgusto.


----------



## geisha (23 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... piu' leggo e PIU' mi disgusto.


anche io l'avevo presa come un post per ridere tanto quelle negative di solito son tutte non firmate!

...... e io rimango li col mio pallino grigio...........


----------



## Mari' (23 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> anche io l'avevo presa come un post per ridere tanto quelle negative di solito son tutte non firmate!
> 
> ...... e io rimango li col mio pallino grigio...........


Rilassati  anch'io ne ho uno


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... piu' leggo e PIU' mi disgusto.


...... Non leggere, tesòr! 
Il bello di questi posti è che nessuno è obbligato a nulla, neppure a salvarsi la reputazione........


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ...... Non leggere, tesòr!
> Il bello di questi posti è che nessuno è obbligato a nulla, neppure a salvarsi la reputazione........


Pfui, basta non confidare certe cose alle persone sbagliate no?
La prima cosa che sanno fare è usarle contro di te


----------



## Mari' (23 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ...... Non leggere, tesòr!
> Il bello di questi posti è che nessuno è obbligato a nulla, neppure a salvarsi la reputazione........


Ma sai, sui giornali stamane non c'e' nulla di nuovo ... oggi non ho la macchina ... la carta igienica non m'ispira  che faccio? :carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pfui, basta non confidare certe cose alle persone sbagliate no?
> La prima cosa che sanno fare è usarle contro di te


 
Io tento di andare oltre: se non nascondi nulla, nessuno ti può "scoprire".

E' che c'è chi della reputazioe qui se ne fa assai, forse in compensazione a quella del mondo reale.........


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> anche io l'avevo presa come un post per ridere tanto quelle negative di solito son tutte non firmate!
> 
> ...... e io rimango li col mio pallino grigio...........


Anch'io ne ho uno e mi piace un sacco:
Commento:
Ti amo!

Peccato sia anonimo, ste timidone


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma sai, sui giornali stamane non c'e' nulla di nuovo ... oggi non ho la macchina ... la carta igienica non m'ispira  che faccio? :carneval:


Az, ti tocca! 

Io nei casi limite leggo le etichette delle bottiglie dell'acqua


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anch'io ne ho uno e mi piace un sacco:
> Commento:
> *Ti amo*!
> 
> Peccato sia anonimo, ste timidone


Per me è Papero. Occhio!


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Agosto 2010)

Oppppsss. Non mi ero accorto che mi era arrivata una bella "anonimata" 23/08/2010 11:58.

Complimenti :up:


----------



## Lettrice (23 Agosto 2010)

Me ne arrivata una fantastica... di nuovo riferita a uno scherzo nato da una serie di battute:

"anche con un vecchio purche' sia ricco eh" :rotfl:

Ovviamente anonimo:carneval:


----------



## brugola (23 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Me ne arrivata una fantastica... di nuovo riferita a uno scherzo nato da una serie di battute:
> 
> "*anche con un vecchio purche' sia ricco eh*" :rotfl:
> 
> Ovviamente anonimo:carneval:


la prossima volta scendi a un 4 stelle racchiona  :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (23 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> la prossima volta scendi a un 4 stelle racchiona  :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Tra un po' mi si chiedera' di rinunciare alla Jaguar


----------



## brugola (23 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tra un po' mi si chiedera' di rinunciare alla Jaguar


e di farlo in barca a vela come tutti i pezzentoni :mexican:


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tra un po' mi si chiedera' di rinunciare alla Jaguar


:mexican::mexican::mexican: che pirlone che siete:mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tra un po' mi si chiedera' di rinunciare alla Jaguar


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
 :angelo: questa merita un punto... che non ti posso dare


----------



## Micia (23 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tra un po' mi si chiedera' di rinunciare alla Jaguar





brugola ha detto:


> e di farlo in barca a vela come tutti i pezzentoni :mexican:





Abigail ha detto:


> :mexican::mexican::mexican: che pirlone che siete:mexican:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> :angelo: questa merita un punto... che non ti posso dare


è una frustrazione.:incazzato:bisogna appellarsi a qualche emendamento.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> e di farlo in barca a vela come tutti i pezzentoni :mexican:


Peggio, sulla Tirrenia :racchia:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Peggio, sulla Tirrenia :racchia:


 Ce l'avete con me?
Giusto perché non mi volete riconoscere la trasgressione :incazzato:


----------



## Micia (23 Agosto 2010)

cicca cicca...mi è arrivata una approvazione firmata da un omeno che approva la mia acidità

potete schiatta' racchie , ma non vi dico chi è.:mrgreen:


----------



## brugola (23 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Peggio, sulla Tirrenia :racchia:


segnalata per aberrazione :mexican:


----------



## Micia (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ce l'avete con me?
> Giusto perché non mi volete riconoscere la trasgressione :incazzato:



si.

come si fa a farlo su un ponte

me lo spieghi tu?:incazzato:


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> si.
> 
> come si fa a farlo su un ponte
> 
> me lo spieghi tu?:incazzato:


se è quello del meccanico è difficilino


----------



## Micia (23 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> se è quello del meccanico è difficilino


critina:mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> si.
> 
> come si fa a farlo su un ponte
> 
> me lo spieghi tu?:incazzato:


 Dici così perché tu non sei trasgressiva... :cappelli:


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> critina:mrgreen:


magari intendeva sul ponte nel senso che lui aveva un ponte dentale:carneval:
li si che sarebbe trasgressivissimo:mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ce l'avete con me?
> Giusto perché non mi volete riconoscere la trasgressione :incazzato:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Confesso che prima del vecchio con la Jaguar anche io l'ho fatto sulla Tirrenia:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (23 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> magari intendeva sul ponte nel senso che lui aveva un ponte dentale:carneval:
> li si che sarebbe trasgressivissimo:mexican:


miiiii


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> miiiii


ammetto e aspetto la segnalazione:carneval:


----------



## Micia (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dici così perché tu non sei trasgressiva... :cappelli:




:sonar:ehmmmm


----------



## brugola (23 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Confesso che prima del vecchio con la Jaguar anche io l'ho fatto sulla Tirrenia:carneval:


dove è risaputo che non transitano ricconi :mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (23 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ammetto e aspetto la segnalazione:carneval:


petta che ci penso io .


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> petta che ci penso io .


un'anima buona e volenterosa si trova sempre


----------



## Giusy (24 Agosto 2010)

Prevedibile un commento al mio unico post nel thread "Per le donne":

"Tutto quello che tu non hai".

Ovviamente anonimo.


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Prevedibile un commento al mio unico post nel thread "Per le donne":
> 
> "Tutto quello che tu non hai".
> 
> Ovviamente anonimo.


por petit racchionà...così che non hai? :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Agosto 2010)

io ho ricevuto una segnalazione negativa per un post di 3 mesi e mezzo fa



non commento


----------



## Lettrice (30 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> io ho ricevuto una segnalazione negativa per un post di 3 mesi e mezzo fa
> 
> 
> 
> non commento


Io pure:condom:


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io pure:condom:


io gli do ampia scelta invece così gli permetto di disapprovare last minute


----------



## Lettrice (30 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> io gli do ampia scelta invece così gli permetto di disapprovare last minute


Che poi io non disapprovo... ma non mi lasciano in pace lo stesso :racchia:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che poi io non disapprovo... ma non mi lasciano in pace lo stesso :racchia:


 Ma esprimi il tuo pensiero... ahi ahi... :sonar:


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma esprimi il tuo pensiero... ahi ahi... :sonar:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma esprimi il tuo pensiero... ahi ahi... :sonar:


Ma sto cercando di smettere :sbronza:


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che poi io non disapprovo... ma non mi lasciano in pace lo stesso :racchia:


chi non pigia non rosica :mexican:
eh già so che chissà perchè mi beccherò un meno :mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> chi non pigia non rosica :mexican:
> eh già so che chissà perchè mi beccherò un meno :mrgreen:


Quanti punti ti mancano per lo spremiagrumi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

La maggior parte delle disapprovazioni che ricevo hanno punteggiatura, cosa che faccio anch'io perché la funzione della reputazione negativa dovrebbe essere quella di far riflettere su i post e non di creare polemiche.
Però ovvio che dipende dal post.
Mi pare che ci sia un punteggiatore folle che disapprova sistematicamente l'ironia e gli O.T. se così fosse ci sarebbe un senso anche se gli O.T. sono, a me pare, limitati e hanno la funzione di alleggerire.
Il dubbio che invece si voglia solo far diminuire la reputazione di utenti che non si trovano simpatici viene.
Ma credo che anche questo sia previsto dal sistema come "valvola di sfogo".
Invece le valutazioni negative motivate che ho ricevuto io esprimono semplicemente astio. 

P.S. E' stato cancellato un mio post di ieri. Non si dovrebbe ricevere una comunicazione del perché?


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quanti punti ti mancano per lo spremiagrumi?


10 :mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma sto cercando di smettere :sbronza:


Io no... :sbronza:


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La maggior parte delle disapprovazioni che ricevo hanno punteggiatura, cosa che faccio anch'io perché la funzione della reputazione negativa dovrebbe essere quella di far riflettere su i post e non di creare polemiche.
> Però ovvio che dipende dal post.
> Mi pare che ci sia un punteggiatore folle che disapprova sistematicamente l'ironia e gli O.T. se così fosse ci sarebbe un senso anche se gli O.T. sono, a me pare, limitati e hanno la funzione di alleggerire.
> Il dubbio che invece si voglia solo far diminuire la reputazione di utenti che non si trovano simpatici viene.
> ...



E' arrivato anche a me il bel puntino rosso per un post dove dicevo che l'unica moderazione che possa funzionare è quella dove l'amministratore ri-edita tutti i post prima della pubblicazione...  :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La maggior parte delle disapprovazioni che ricevo hanno punteggiatura, cosa che faccio anch'io perché la funzione della reputazione negativa *dovrebbe essere quella di far riflettere su i post e non di creare polemiche.*
> Però ovvio che dipende dal post.
> Mi pare che ci sia un punteggiatore folle che disapprova sistematicamente l'ironia e gli O.T. se così fosse ci sarebbe un senso anche se gli O.T. sono, a me pare, limitati e hanno la funzione di alleggerire.
> Il dubbio che invece si voglia solo far diminuire la reputazione di utenti che non si trovano simpatici viene.
> ...


Dovrebbe ma no e'... a me vengono segnalate stronzate, tipo battute o OT... va bene non tutti hanno lo stesso senso dell'umorismo pero' insomma :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> E' arrivato anche a me il bel puntino rosso per un post dove dicevo che l'unica moderazione che possa funzionare è quella dove l'amministratore ri-edita tutti i post prima della pubblicazione... :rotfl:


 Questo è giustificato ...le proposte oscene devono essere segnalate :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Nel periodo in cui c'è stata davvero la moderazione democratica con moderatori eletti dagli utenti (a parte che avevano solo il potere di spostare i post e di segnalare le deviazioni dal regolamento) in pratica venivano letti tutti i post, non preventivamente però.
Ma se non c'è un criterio per la pubblicazione non è così semplice.


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

ma il puntino grigio cosa vuol dire?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma il puntino grigio cosa vuol dire?


 Credo valutazione da chi non ha ancora abbastanza peso (=post e o reputazione) per poter dare valutazioni positive o negative, ma gli è concesso ugualmente di esprimere un parere.


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo valutazione da chi non ha ancora abbastanza peso (=post e o reputazione) per poter dare valutazioni positive o negative, ma gli è concesso ugualmente di esprimere un parere.


una sorta di "vorrei ma non posso"


----------



## Lettrice (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma il puntino grigio cosa vuol dire?


Che stai invecchiando


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo valutazione da chi non ha ancora abbastanza peso (=post e o reputazione) per poter dare valutazioni positive o negative, ma gli è concesso ugualmente di esprimere un parere.


 
e io pago...:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2010)

non faccio testo perché non comprendo l'utilità del sistema.
nel post dei rom ho ricevuto una disapprovazione, e va benissimo.però cosa cambia rispetto al controbattere semplicemente ?
in teoria un bollino rosso andrebbe dato a chi scrive qualcosa che andrebbe in qualche modo censurato...ma pensare di calare una reputazione per una eventuale mia fuoriuscita (fuoriuscita?:unhappy è quantomeno difficile.
ma l'admin non ha creato questa cosa solo per un'automoderazione?
a prescindere dai soliti cretini, non è che molti la usano per "votare" le idee?
non era questo l'intento.
o mi sbaglio?


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non faccio testo perché non comprendo l'utilità del sistema.
> nel post dei rom ho ricevuto una disapprovazione, e va benissimo.però cosa cambia rispetto al controbattere semplicemente ?
> in teoria un bollino rosso andrebbe dato a chi scrive qualcosa che andrebbe in qualche modo censurato...ma pensare di calare una reputazione per una eventuale mia fuoriuscita (fuoriuscita?:unhappy è quantomeno difficile.
> ma l'admin non ha creato questa cosa solo per un'automoderazione?
> ...



Certo che era questo l'intento.
Votare negativamente post insultanti, volgari. Utenti che vogliono solo turbare il forum, in modo da escluderli.

E votare positivamente interventi che risultino invece mirati alla riflessione, che aiutino a sbloccare un punto...

Ma alla fine siamo umani. Si votano positivamente anche battute simpatiche -del resto anche sdrammatizzare serve al forum- e persone amiche, e viceversa si votano negativamente post che non dovrebbero suscitare nessun problema.

Alla fine, diventa un "bel divertimento" per alcuni e una fonte di punzecchiature per altri. 
L'importante è che funzioni per allontanare effettivamente utenti davvero turbolenti, ma, opinione mia personalissima di utente nuova di zecca, il sistema attuale di reputazioni potrebbe essere semplificato di moltissimo o addirittura tolto senza compromettere la possibilità di escludere troll e guastatori.

E tuttavia, anche mantenere questo sistema non cambia nulla... uno strumento in più per chi VUOLE dar fastidio e insultare, ma che lo farebbe ugualmente sui post.

A me, personalmente, fa piacere ricevere reputazioni posotove commentate e firmate. E' come una pacca sulla spalla, una strizzata d'occhio, un commento personale e caldo.

Pi' che sondaggi su firmare reputazioni, forse servirebbe a questo punto un sondaggio proprio sulle reputazioni? Ma io sono qui da poco, la parola dovrebbe essere data ai frequentatori abituali.


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Certo che era questo l'intento.
> Votare negativamente post insultanti, volgari. Utenti che vogliono solo turbare il forum, in modo da escluderli.
> 
> E votare positivamente interventi che risultino invece mirati alla riflessione, che aiutino a sbloccare un punto...
> ...


sì, hai ragione.però non parliamo di automoderazione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Ma Admin ha detto chiaramente che il sistema è per non farsi più tirare la giacchetta e farci scannare tra noi.
E infatti a questo serve.
Ripeto che con questo sistema gli utenti non possono bannare nessuno se non intervengono i super poteri.


----------



## ranatan (30 Agosto 2010)

A me sono arrivati negli ultmi giorni due puntini rossi, uno aveva come commento una "virgola", l'altro un "punto" e si riferivano a miei interventi vecchi come il cucco.
Il solito punteggiatore ha colpito ancora :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> A me sono arrivati negli ultmi giorni due puntini rossi, uno aveva come commento una "virgola", l'altro un "punto" e si riferivano a miei interventi vecchi come il cucco.
> Il solito punteggiatore ha colpito ancora :mrgreen:


facciamo il toto fanta trova il punteggiatore folle??:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

Ne ho appena ricevuto uno negativo con questo commento: 

Ma....boh...


----------



## ranatan (30 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non faccio testo perché non comprendo l'utilità del sistema.
> nel post dei rom ho ricevuto una disapprovazione, e va benissimo.però cosa cambia rispetto al controbattere semplicemente ?
> in teoria un bollino rosso andrebbe dato a chi scrive qualcosa che andrebbe in qualche modo censurato...ma pensare di calare una reputazione per una eventuale mia fuoriuscita (fuoriuscita?:unhappy è quantomeno difficile.
> ma l'admin non ha creato questa cosa solo per un'automoderazione?
> ...


Ecco, quello che mi chiedo anche io.
Se si ha qualcosa da dire, di positivo o negativo non è meglio e più immediato scriverlo in chiaro, rispondendo al post in questione?


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma Admin ha detto chiaramente che il sistema è per non farsi più tirare la giacchetta e farci scannare tra noi.
> E infatti a questo serve.
> Ripeto che con questo sistema gli utenti non possono bannare nessuno se non intervengono i super poteri.


ci si scanna tranquillamente senza puntini colorati.
 al di là di quello che dice il signor admin,  da persone adulte e moderate siamo in grado di fare quello che reputiamo sensato no?
vuoi dire che tu voti rosso e verde , nonostante sia consapevole che è una roba sciocchina?


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ne ho appena ricevuto uno negativo con questo commento:
> 
> Ma....boh...


anch'io l'altro giorno:rotfl::rotfl: si vede che ha finito i puntini:condom:


----------



## ranatan (30 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> facciamo il toto fanta trova il punteggiatore folle??:carneval::carneval:


Ci sto. Così poi gliela rendiamo tutta in una volta


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ci sto. Così poi gliela rendiamo tutta in una volta


poi li unisce tutti come nella settimana enigmistica e scopre il disegnino:rotfl:


----------



## ranatan (30 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> poi li unisce tutti come nella settimana enigmistica e scopre il disegnino:rotfl:


 :rotfl::rotfl:

p.s. non oso immaginare il disegnino! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> anch'io l'altro giorno:rotfl::rotfl: si vede che ha finito i puntini:condom:


 Può darsi. :rotfl:



ranatan ha detto:


> Ci sto. Così poi gliela rendiamo tutta in una volta


 Fatela pubblicamente la ricerca...please...:singleeye:

Ma non si può obbligare a mettere la firma alle reputazioni?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci si scanna tranquillamente senza puntini colorati.
> al di là di quello che dice il signor admin, da persone adulte e moderate siamo in grado di fare quello che reputiamo sensato no?
> vuoi dire che tu voti rosso e verde , nonostante sia consapevole che è una roba sciocchina?


 Non fai mai cose sciocchine?
Comunque ho detto che non serve per bannare non che sia inutile utilizzarlo, visto che c'è.
Non serve per bannare se si ha un numore congruo di valutazioni positive, altrimenti chi volesse bannare un utente tra "compagni di merende" e cloni potrebbe farlo se si fosse fermi al punteggio base.
Esprimere sempre in chiaro il proprio dissenso porta a polemiche sterili con alcuni utenti.


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> p.s. non oso immaginare il disegnino! :rotfl:


:mrgreen::mrgreen: io si:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Può darsi. :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Fatela pubblicamente la ricerca...please...:singleeye:
> ...


E' stato fatto un sondaggio e la maggioranza ha scelto no.
Io son parte della maggioranza (non oso pensare insieme a chi...) perché se c'è questo sistema è per disapprovare post ai quali se si rispondesse si darebbe stura a polemiche infinite e se si firma è la stessa cosa.
Se poi c'è chi disapprova una battuta ...è perché effetti collaterali ci son sempre e c'è qualcuno che vuol disapprovare perché sta facendo la gara delle approvazioni a nastro o di smeraldini e rubini e vuole arrivare primo...


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non fai mai cose sciocchine?
> Comunque ho detto che non serve per bannare non che sia inutile utilizzarlo, visto che c'è.
> Non serve per bannare se si ha un numore congruo di valutazioni positive, altrimenti chi volesse bannare un utente tra "compagni di merende" e cloni potrebbe farlo se si fosse fermi al punteggio base.
> *Esprimere sempre in chiaro il proprio dissenso porta a polemiche sterili con alcuni utenti*.


ah, ecco:singleeye:


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' stato fatto u sondaggio e la maggioranza ha scelto no.
> Io son parte della maggioranza (non oso pensare insieme a chi...) perché se c'è questo sistema è per disapprovare post ai quali se si rispondesse si darebbe stura a polemiche infinite e se si firma è la stessa cosa.
> Se poi c'è chi disapprova una battuta ...è perché effetti collaterali ci son sempre e c'è qualcuno che vuol disapprovare perché sta facendo la gara delle approvazioni *a nastro o di smeraldini e rubini e vuole arrivare primo.*..


ma si vince qualcosa??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma si vince qualcosa??


 O se almeno si potessero sommare a quelli dell'esselunga...


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *E' stato fatto un sondaggio e la maggioranza ha scelto no.*
> Io son parte della maggioranza (non oso pensare insieme a chi...) perché se c'è questo sistema è per disapprovare post ai quali se si rispondesse si darebbe stura a polemiche infinite e se si firma è la stessa cosa.
> Se poi c'è chi disapprova una battuta ...è perché effetti collaterali ci son sempre e c'è qualcuno che vuol disapprovare perché sta facendo la gara delle approvazioni a nastro o di smeraldini e rubini e vuole arrivare primo...


Ovviamente io me lo sono perso...:unhappy:



Abigail ha detto:


> ma si vince qualcosa??


Beh che si metta in chiaro...perchè così partecipo anche io!!!!!!


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci si scanna tranquillamente senza puntini colorati.
> al di là di quello che dice il signor admin, *da persone adulte e moderate siamo in grado di fare quello che reputiamo sensato no?*
> vuoi dire che tu voti rosso e verde , nonostante sia consapevole che è una roba sciocchina?


bhè direi che dai commenti di alcuni voti negativi tanto adulti e moderati evidentemente non troppo


----------



## ranatan (30 Agosto 2010)

Orca. Ne ho appena beccato un altro rosso. In un vidiri e svidiri (per dirla alla Montalbano) mi state rovinando la media! :mexican:


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> p.s. non oso immaginare il disegnino! :rotfl:


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Orca. Ne ho appena beccato un altro rosso. In un vidiri e svidiri (per dirla alla Montalbano) mi state rovinando la media! :mexican:


a me è arrivato un bellissimo grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Orca. Ne ho appena beccato un altro rosso. *In un vidiri e svidiri *(per dirla alla Montalbano) mi state rovinando la media! :mexican:


:up::up::up: anche tu una sua fan??:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> bhè direi che dai commenti di alcuni voti negativi tanto adulti e moderati evidentemente non troppo


C'hai ragione... ho letto commenti incredibili che neanche un 15enne:unhappy:


----------



## ranatan (30 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me è arrivato un bellissimo grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:rotfl:


Nel mio c'era scritto hihihihihihi


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> bhè direi che dai commenti di alcuni voti negativi tanto adulti e moderati evidentemente non troppo


quoto la brugoletta e la pigio :carneval:


----------



## ranatan (30 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :up::up::up: anche tu una sua fan??:carneval:


Più che fan. Amo quell'uomo!
Il problema è che quando li leggo poi per giorni mi viene da parlare come loro


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Più che fan. Amo quell'uomo!
> Il problema è che quando li leggo poi per giorni mi viene da parlare come loro


anche a me!!!:mrgreen:
oramai per dire che non me ne frega niente dico sempre che me ne catafotto


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Nel mio c'era scritto hihihihihihi


per giocare è ottimo, niente da dire:rotfl:


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

ma il grigio è da considerare negativo o positivo?
ho capito che il grigio è di  chi non può ancora votare, ma non si sa se in verde o rosso?


----------



## ranatan (30 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> anche a me!!!:mrgreen:
> oramai per dire che non me ne frega niente dico sempre che me ne catafotto


:mrgreen:
E a me viene da dire che mi girano i cabasisi!
Chi mi sente e non sa...mi guarda con sgomento! :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma il grigio è da considerare negativo o positivo?
> ho capito che il grigio è di  chi non può ancora votare, ma non si sa se in verde o rosso?


E' neutro, non toglie e non aggiunge nulla... cazzo si pigia penserai? L'ho pensato pure io:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma il grigio è da considerare negativo o positivo?
> ho capito che il grigio è di  chi non può ancora votare, ma non si sa se in verde o rosso?


il grigio è come il sesso degli angeli:singleeye:


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' neutro, non toglie e non aggiunge nulla... *cazzo si pigia penserai*? L'ho pensato pure io:carneval:


quela :mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Agosto 2010)

Dai, alla fine 'sto sistema è diventato davvero come un giochino. 

Utilità? Penso zero. Se uno deve approvare lo può fare in chiaro, se uno vuole ammiccare con qualcuno lo può fare in M/P, se qualcuno ancora vuole disapprovare sarebbe il caso non disponesse di un mezzo ipocrita per lanciare il sasso e nascondere la mano.
Per la "moderazione" serve proprio a nulla. 
Però ci da argomenti, dai (e come ho già detto, da qualcosa da fare a chi non aveva nulla di meglio )


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma il grigio è da considerare negativo o positivo?
> ho capito che il grigio è di chi non può ancora votare, ma non si sa se in verde o rosso?


 Eh ...se non c'è commento è un mistero!


----------



## ranatan (30 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dai, alla fine 'sto sistema è diventato davvero come un giochino.
> 
> Utilità? Penso zero. Se uno deve approvare lo può fare in chiaro, se uno vuole ammiccare con qualcuno lo può fare in M/P, se qualcuno ancora vuole disapprovare sarebbe il caso non disponesse di un mezzo ipocrita per lanciare il sasso e nascondere la mano.
> Per la "moderazione" serve proprio a nulla.
> Però ci da argomenti, dai (e come ho già detto, da qualcosa da fare a chi non aveva nulla di meglio )


Ma si, alla fine è anche divertente.
Soprattutto mi fa pelare un messaggio che viene fuori (l'ho appena scoperto) quando cerchi di pigiare che dice:
"devi dare un pò di reputazione in giro prima di darla ancora a xxxx"

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Oggi ho la ridarola!


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma si, alla fine è anche divertente.
> Soprattutto mi fa pelare un messaggio che viene fuori (l'ho appena scoperto) quando cerchi di pigiare che dice:
> "devi dare un pò di reputazione in giro prima di darla ancora a xxxx"
> 
> ...


 E non hai ancora scoperto cosa ti dice quando cerchi di pigiare te stesso! :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dai, alla fine 'sto sistema è diventato davvero come un giochino.
> 
> Utilità? Penso zero. Se uno deve approvare lo può fare in chiaro, se uno vuole ammiccare con qualcuno lo può fare in M/P, se qualcuno ancora vuole disapprovare sarebbe il caso non disponesse di un mezzo ipocrita per lanciare il sasso e nascondere la mano.
> Per la "moderazione" serve proprio a nulla.
> Però ci da argomenti, dai (e come ho già detto, da qualcosa da fare a chi non aveva nulla di meglio )


Eppure il clima ora è più sereno se osservi. Poi dai il sistema è divertente: ogni giorno elargisco bacini e carezze alle amiche di tradi no?
è....tradimento?


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> E non hai ancora scoperto cosa ti dice quando cerchi di pigiare te stesso! :carneval:


Ne sa qualcosa brugola, si è beccata certi ceffoni!!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> E non hai ancora scoperto cosa ti dice quando cerchi di pigiare te stesso! :carneval:


a me ha mollato un ceffone :mexican:


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> a me ha mollato un ceffone :mexican:


 A me ha dato della racchia idiota!:rotfl:



Abigail ha detto:


> Ne sa qualcosa brugola, si è beccata certi ceffoni!!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 :rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eppure il clima ora è più sereno se osservi. Poi dai il sistema è divertente: ogni giorno elargisco bacini e carezze alle amiche di tradi no?
> è....tradimento?


 
Che ruffiano che sei


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma si, alla fine è anche divertente.
> Soprattutto mi fa pelare un messaggio che viene fuori (l'ho appena scoperto) quando cerchi di pigiare che dice:
> "devi dare un pò di reputazione in giro prima di darla ancora a xxxx"
> 
> ...



Sarà che devo essere più "aperta" ma a me continua a dire che devo darla in giro... che colpa ne ho se apprezzo certi post e non altri?!?!? Se non riesco a commentare positivamente chiunque? 
I commenti negativi non li do, secondo me devono essere limitati a casi eccezionali.

Persa, conte, brugola, abigail, Alce, e altri che non ricordo... ogni volta che ci provo mi dà picche!!! Uffaaaaaa!!!

E ci ho appena provato!!


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Sarà che devo essere più "aperta" ma a me continua a dire che devo darla in giro... che colpa ne ho se apprezzo certi post e non altri?!?!? Se non riesco a commentare positivamente chiunque?
> I commenti negativi non li do, secondo me devono essere limitati a casi eccezionali.
> 
> Persa, conte, brugola, abigail, Alce, e altri che non ricordo... ogni volta che ci provo mi dà picche!!! Uffaaaaaa!!!
> ...


ma pigi con convinzione?? :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Sarà che devo essere più "aperta" ma a me continua a dire che devo darla in giro... che colpa ne ho se apprezzo certi post e non altri?!?!? Se non riesco a commentare positivamente chiunque?
> I commenti negativi non li do, secondo me devono essere limitati a casi eccezionali.
> 
> Persa, conte, brugola, abigail, Alce, e altri che non ricordo... ogni volta che ci provo mi dà picche!!! Uffaaaaaa!!!
> ...


i miei lasciameli in casella:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Sarà che devo essere più "aperta" ma a me continua a dire che devo darla in giro... che colpa ne ho se apprezzo certi post e non altri?!?!? Se non riesco a commentare positivamente chiunque?
> I commenti negativi non li do, secondo me devono essere limitati a casi eccezionali.
> 
> Persa, conte, brugola, abigail, Alce, e altri che non ricordo... ogni volta che ci provo mi dà picche!!! Uffaaaaaa!!!
> ...


a...darla...in giro?
Attenta eh? Ci sono le malattie...
Darla si! Sempre e comunque: ma a ragion veduta XD:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma pigi con convinzione?? :carneval:


Tra poco si rompe il mouse....


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Sarà che devo essere più "aperta" ma a me continua a dire che devo darla in giro... che colpa ne ho se apprezzo certi post e non altri?!?!? Se non riesco a commentare positivamente chiunque?
> I commenti negativi non li do, secondo me devono essere limitati a casi eccezionali.
> 
> Persa, conte, brugola, abigail, Alce, e altri che non ricordo... ogni volta che ci provo mi dà picche!!! Uffaaaaaa!!!
> ...


 
ecco così adesso sanno tutti che l'"hai data" anche a me!


----------



## Lettrice (30 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' neutro, non toglie e non aggiunge nulla... cazzo si pigia penserai? L'ho pensato pure io:carneval:


Ho appena ricevuto un rubino per questo post... :carneval:

Mi chiedo chi sia


----------



## ranatan (30 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Sarà che devo essere più "aperta" ma a me continua a dire che devo darla in giro... che colpa ne ho se apprezzo certi post e non altri?!?!? Se non riesco a commentare positivamente chiunque?
> I commenti negativi non li do, secondo me devono essere limitati a casi eccezionali.
> 
> Persa, conte, brugola, abigail, Alce, e altri che non ricordo... ogni volta che ci provo mi dà picche!!! Uffaaaaaa!!!
> ...


Eh beh. Tu pigia un pò me, così poi potrai darne anche a loro :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ecco così adesso sanno tutti che l'"hai data" anche a me!


 :rotfl:
Ah ahhh...ora si scoprono gli altarini del forum!!!! :rotfl:
Avanti...chi altro si vuole confessare?? :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eppure il clima ora è più sereno se osservi. Poi dai il sistema è divertente: ogni giorno elargisco bacini e carezze alle amiche di tradi no?
> è....tradimento?


anche a me ne dai tanti...perché?


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Troppo tardi!
> Scappo con il migliore amico di qualcunaltro!


Questo post ha avuto una reputazione negativa con il commento: ma che brava!


   
L'avrà capito che io e moltimodi stavamo scherzando??? 




:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2010)

*beccatevi questa...*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sei un grezzo provocatore, tra l'altro anche sfigato a mio parere. Datti una moderata e guardati allo specchio prima di scrivere certe cose.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E' ufficiale Persa è attratta da me:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## brugola (1 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Sei un grezzo provocatore, tra l'altro anche sfigato a mio parere. Datti una moderata e guardati allo specchio prima di scrivere certe cose.
> 
> ...


ma dai...con tutto il tempo che dedichi a persa ancora non sai riconoscerla??? :mrgreen:  non è il suo stile.
è un'altra tua ammiratrice


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche a me ne dai tanti...perché?



Perchè tu eserciti su di me un fascino che non sai.
Scrivi sempre cose concise e molto intelligenti.:up::up::up:
Adoro il forum quando mi dà da pensare no?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma dai...con tutto il tempo che dedichi a persa ancora non sai riconoscerla??? :mrgreen:  non è il suo stile.
> è un'altra tua ammiratrice


Allora sei stata tu...Bru...:mexican::mexican::mexican:
Vero avete tutte ragione, mi dedico troppo a lei...
Ma il mio sogno è sedurla.
Poi la tradisco con voi tutte...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (1 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma dai...con tutto il tempo che dedichi a persa ancora non sai riconoscerla??? :mrgreen:  non è il suo stile.
> è un'altra tua ammiratrice


Veramente Persa non userebbe mai la parola sfigato... Conte hai toppato... subito sui ceci:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (1 Settembre 2010)

*Conte*

Conte.....allora tutto bene?solite storie?Ma stanlio e onlio?Son tornati?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## brugola (1 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora sei stata tu...Bru...:mexican::mexican::mexican:
> Vero avete tutte ragione, mi dedico troppo a lei...
> Ma il mio sogno è sedurla.
> Poi la tradisco con voi tutte...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


io non voto mai in negativo....ne ho dato solo uno e firmandolo .
a me è arrivata una nota negativa con scritto solo : zoccola . :mrgreen:
breve ma intenso


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> io non voto mai in negativo....ne ho dato solo uno e firmandolo .
> a me è arrivata una nota negativa con scritto solo : zoccola . :mrgreen:
> breve ma intenso


 perchè??:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2010)

Però ragazze....
Non potete negare che nelle approvazioni vi scrivo cose molto sexy no?:mrgreen:

Poi tutte pensano che solo a loro scrivo certe cose, invece le scrivo a tante e succede un casin immenso...ma coooome...a me aveva detto di essere l'unica...ma lo ha detto anche a me....
E finisce che tutte vanno a piangere da Marì...la quale dice...adesso ci penso io...dove sta il mariuolo?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Iris (1 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> io non voto mai in negativo....ne ho dato solo uno e firmandolo .
> a me è arrivata una nota negativa con scritto solo : zoccola . :mrgreen:
> breve ma intenso


Noooo!!!!!:rotfl:
 Ma chi è che mette i puntini rossi con le virgole?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> perchè??:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Ma che te frega???
Hai dugento punti in attivo...
Ogni giorno passa Persa e ti tira su dieci punti al colpo...
Con seimila post, ha un potere immenso...e se lo gode a suo piacimento, dopo aver aspramente criticato il sistema di Giovanni. Dai su...
Comunque io non sono stato...non uso quel termine...
Sa da ciabattino:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## brugola (1 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Noooo!!!!!:rotfl:
> Ma chi è che mette i puntini rossi con le virgole?


un pigiatore pigro :carneval:


----------



## Iris (1 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però ragazze....
> Non potete negare che nelle approvazioni vi scrivo cose molto sexy no?:mrgreen:
> 
> Poi tutte pensano che solo a loro scrivo certe cose, invece le scrivo a tante e succede un casin immenso...ma coooome...a me aveva detto di essere l'unica...ma lo ha detto anche a me....
> E finisce che tutte vanno a piangere da Marì...la quale dice...adesso ci penso io...dove sta il mariuolo?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 
Ha uno strano concetto del sexy:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che te frega???
> Hai dugento punti in attivo...
> Ogni giorno passa Persa e ti tira su dieci punti al colpo...
> Con seimila post, ha un potere immenso...e se lo gode a suo piacimento, dopo aver aspramente criticato il sistema di Giovanni. Dai su...
> ...


mi controlli i punti??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 
dieci al colpo?? ma va'. molti meno:carneval:
mi duole dirti che di persa ce ne sono ma anche di molti altri
mi frega perchè danno della zoccola a mia sorella e non mi va, lo posso fare solo io:mexican:


----------



## Iris (1 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mi controlli i punti??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> dieci al colpo?? ma va'. molti meno:carneval:
> mi duole dirti che di persa ce ne sono ma anche di molti altri
> mi frega perchè danno della zoccola a mia sorella e non mi va, lo posso fare solo io:mexican:


Non si capisce perchè da almeno due settimane, ma anche di più..io non posso dare reputazioni..mi hanno inibito il punteggiamento...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ranatan (1 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> io non voto mai in negativo....ne ho dato solo uno e firmandolo .
> a me è arrivata una nota negativa con scritto solo : zoccola . :mrgreen:
> breve ma intenso


Roba da matti!


----------



## ranatan (1 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non si capisce perchè da almeno due settimane, ma anche di più..io non posso dare reputazioni..mi hanno inibito il punteggiamento...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma perchè probabilmente cerchi di darla sempre alla stesse persone...è capitato anche a me e il messaggio suggeriva che prima "dovevo darla un pò in giro" :mexican:


----------



## Iris (1 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma perchè probabilmente cerchi di darla sempre alla stesse persone...è capitato anche a me e il messaggio suggeriva che prima "dovevo darla un pò in giro" :mexican:


In giro dove?
Io le dò solo positive....ora provo a punteggiare te...


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Settembre 2010)

_#################
Non avevo risposto, me ne rendo conto adesso.

Da dove nasca l'erotismo non lo so, e non mi ci metto neppure a pensarci... è come chiedere da dove nasce l'amore....

Il già noto secondo me può essere estremamente erotico. Magari non per tutti, ma per molti sì. E magari *aggiunge*  anche qualcosa, tipo "questo lo conosco solo io... è solo mio.... è il  mio piccolo tesoro segreto" vedere qualcosa di noto e sapere che è  "quella" cosa. Vedere e gioire ogni volta. Brrr.... che bello....

Bisogna vedere se quel "già noto" c'è ancora o no.

Se, per fare un esempio, tu trovavi molto erotico il mio modo di, che  so, rifare il letto prima di fare l'amore guardandoti in un certo modo, o  anche non guardandoti per nulla, perchè ti dava l'idea di un  preparativo di guerra e quella piccola attesa ti attizzava, quando io mi  stufo e ci mettiamo a farlo su una specie di cuccia raffazzonata tu mi  trovi meno erotica. Ma non è per quello che è noto. E' un qualcosa che  non c'è più._
 ###########################


Partecipo al mio thread, và...

Ricevuto valutazione negativa per questo, commento "-"   :mrgreen: :mrgreen:         
​


----------



## brugola (1 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> *Ma perchè probabilmente cerchi di darla sempre alla stesse persone...*è capitato anche a me e il messaggio suggeriva che prima "dovevo darla un pò in giro" :mexican:


fedelone che non siamo altro  :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> fedelone che non siamo altro  :mrgreen::mrgreen:



Brugoletta....

Oi, sono riusita a darla ad altri... ma a te non ci riesco proprio!!! Come è possibile?!?!?!?
Ogni tanto provo, e non ci riesco!!!

Qualcuno non vuole che ti dia reputazione? Complotto cosmico? :mexican: :mexican:

Qualcuno mi spieghi come funziona!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> fedelone che non siamo altro  :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ingrate...io elargisco e nessuna me la dà...


----------



## Iris (1 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ingrate...io elargisco e nessuna me la dà...


Ci vogliono gli smeraldini veri...poi ne parliamo....:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ingrate...io elargisco e nessuna me la dà...



Ma a sentire te, te la danno in molte....

Questa risposta mi frutterà rubini, ma stamattina non resisto! :mrgreen:

Buongiorno Conte!


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ci vogliono gli smeraldini veri...poi ne parliamo....:mrgreen:



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :up:


----------



## brugola (1 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Brugoletta....
> 
> Oi, sono riusita a darla ad altri... *ma a te non ci riesco* proprio!!! Come è possibile?!?!?!?
> Ogni tanto provo, e non ci riesco!!!
> ...


 
:triste::triste::triste:


----------



## brugola (1 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ci vogliono gli smeraldini veri...poi ne parliamo....:mrgreen:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: solita sborona


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ma a sentire te, te la danno in molte....
> 
> Questa risposta mi frutterà rubini, ma stamattina non resisto! :mrgreen:
> 
> Buongiorno Conte!


No...se sapessi...in realtà sono sfigatissimo...siccome sono Conte...
tento di darmi un Conte...gno!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## tinkerbell (1 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...se sapessi...in realtà sono sfigatissimo...siccome sono Conte...
> tento di darmi un Conte...gno!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 :mrgreen: Bellissima battuta!!!


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però ragazze....
> Non potete negare che nelle approvazioni vi scrivo cose molto sexy no?:mrgreen:


 In verità *qualcuno* mi fa proposte oscene..altro che sexy!!! :rotfl:
Altri commenti normali..



> Poi tutte pensano che solo a loro scrivo certe cose, *invece le scrivo a tante* e succede un casin immenso...ma coooome...a me aveva detto di essere l'unica...ma lo ha detto anche a me....
> E finisce che tutte vanno a piangere da Marì...la quale dice...adesso ci penso io...dove sta il mariuolo?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ben lieta di saperlo! :carneval:  



brugola ha detto:


> io non voto mai in negativo....ne ho dato solo uno e firmandolo .
> a me è arrivata una nota negativa con scritto solo : zoccola . :mrgreen:
> breve ma intenso


 Di la verità racchia...è qualcuno a cui non gliela hai data!!!!!!! :carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Di la verità racchia...è qualcuno a cui non gliela hai data!!!!!!! :carneval:


Mi è del tutto incomprensibile il meccanismo secondo il quale se uno non te la da, le dai della zoccola. Eppure è diffusissimo.
Boh!


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi è del tutto incomprensibile il meccanismo secondo il quale se uno non te la da, le dai della zoccola. Eppure è diffusissimo.
> Boh!


 E certo! Ora tento di spigartelo...
Se un uomo te la chiede insistentemente è perchè, spesso, pensa che tu gliela possa dare facilmente, o perchè la dai in giro.
Non me la dai? Se una zoccola che se la tira: la dai a tutti tranne che a me.
Ovviamente parliamo di maschi cafoni e molto sfigati.


----------



## Giusy (1 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> E certo! Ora tento di spigartelo...
> Se un uomo te la chiede insistentemente è perchè, spesso, pensa che tu gliela possa dare facilmente, o perchè la dai in giro.
> Non me la dai? Se una zoccola che se la tira: la dai a tutti tranne che a me.
> Ovviamente parliamo di maschi cafoni e molto sfigati.


Chiara, concisa e compendiosa. :up:


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> E certo! Ora tento di spigartelo...
> Se un uomo te la chiede insistentemente è perchè, spesso, pensa che tu gliela possa dare facilmente, o perchè la dai in giro.
> Non me la dai? Se una zoccola che se la tira: la dai a tutti tranne che a me.
> Ovviamente parliamo di maschi cafoni e molto sfigati.


Quindi si scarta l'ipotesi che zoccola non sia:
lo è se la da a tutti, pure a me
lo è se la da a tutti ma non a me

Mmmmmm


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quindi si scarta l'ipotesi che zoccola non sia:
> lo è se la da a tutti, pure a me
> lo è se la da a tutti ma non a me
> 
> Mmmmmm


 No, quando un cafone-sfigato pensa che tu, donna, sia zoccola...lo è in entrambi i casi.
Non c'è scampo. :condom:


----------



## Micia (1 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quanti punti ti mancano per lo spremiagrumi?


----------



## Micia (1 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La maggior parte delle disapprovazioni che ricevo hanno punteggiatura, cosa che faccio anch'io perché la funzione della reputazione negativa dovrebbe essere quella di far riflettere su i post e non di creare polemiche.
> Però ovvio che dipende dal post.
> Mi pare che ci sia un punteggiatore folle che disapprova sistematicamente l'ironia e gli O.T. se così fosse ci sarebbe un senso anche se gli O.T. sono, a me pare, limitati e hanno la funzione di alleggerire.
> _Il dubbio che invece si voglia solo far diminuire la reputazione di utenti che non si trovano simpatici viene._
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> E certo! Ora tento di spigartelo...
> Se un uomo te la chiede insistentemente è perchè, spesso, pensa che tu gliela possa dare facilmente, o perchè la dai in giro.
> Non me la dai? Se una zoccola che se la tira: la dai a tutti tranne che a me.
> Ovviamente parliamo di maschi cafoni e molto sfigati.


Ma che luoghi comuni...
Mai pensarla così? Cioè, wovl, me la chiede, dunque gli piaccio?


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che luoghi comuni...
> Mai pensarla così? Cioè, wovl, me la chiede, dunque gli piaccio?


  Sicuro che la si pensa così...solo che se non gliela dai subito, poi inizia a darti della zoccola eh...


----------



## Amoremio (1 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> un post che insulta le donne (e questo non stupisce) e contemporaneamente fa apparire tutti gliomini come poveri stronzi senza intelligenza e spina dorsale


ma questo che è?

se è un commento, bisognerebbe poter vedere su che post è stato fatto


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2010)

Hei, una pigiata a demerito per un post di diversi giorni fa (il solito coglione del puntino).
Qui c'è gente che passa il tempo a cercare "il peccato" in ogni angolo!

Abbiamo un'esorcista nel forum e non lo sapevamo! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Hei, una pigiata a demerito per un post di diversi giorni fa (il solito coglione del puntino).
> Qui c'è gente che passa il tempo a cercare "il peccato" in ogni angolo!
> 
> Abbiamo un'esorcista nel forum e non lo sapevamo! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Anch'io un puntino e l'altro una virgola.....
Oltretutto su post dove assolutamente non c'era scritto nulla di particolare

Alce, ognuno si diverte come può che dobbiamo fare


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anch'io un puntino e l'altro una virgola.....
> Oltretutto su post dove assolutamente non c'era scritto nulla di particolare
> 
> Alce, ognuno si diverte come può che dobbiamo fare


No, beh, io in quel post "mordevo le chiappe" ad Abigail


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, beh, io in quel post "mordevo le chiappe" ad Abigail


 allora è qualcuno che ci tiene alle mie chiappe:carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> allora è qualcuno che ci tiene alle mie chiappe:carneval:


Bisogna vedere in che senso ci tiene........


----------



## Amoremio (1 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ne ho appena ricevuto uno negativo con questo commento:
> 
> Ma....boh...


scopa!:carneval:
ne ho 1 anch'io del 13 agosto


----------



## Amoremio (1 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma il grigio è da considerare negativo o positivo?
> ho capito che il grigio è di chi non può ancora votare, ma non si sa se in verde o rosso?


 
e da cosa l'hai capito?
quando l'ho chiesto admin mi ha detto una cosa diversa ed ho verificato che non era quella giusta


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere in che senso ci tiene........


 Non ho capito


----------



## Amoremio (1 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> _#################_
> _Non avevo risposto, me ne rendo conto adesso._
> 
> _Da dove nasca l'erotismo non lo so, e non mi ci metto neppure a pensarci... è come chiedere da dove nasce l'amore...._
> ...


riflessione OT

certo che se mio marito trovasse erotico che io rifaccia il letto prima di far l'amore .....

  


 :confuso: :confuso: :confuso:


....


poreeeeello! :mexican:


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> riflessione OT
> 
> certo che se mio marito trovasse erotico che io rifaccia il letto prima di far l'amore .....
> 
> ...


eheheh... alle stranezze di coppia non c'è mai fine.... eheheh
Ma tanto lo so che l'hai capito che era per fare un esempio assurdo. :up:


----------



## brugola (1 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *e da cosa l'hai capito?*
> quando l'ho chiesto admin mi ha detto una cosa diversa ed ho verificato che non era quella giusta


perchè io valgo..
bottegaia  :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scopa!:carneval:
> ne ho 1 anch'io del 13 agosto


 Sono in cerca di migliori amici! :carneval:
Per le spiegazioni chiedere a molimodi. :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (1 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> perchè io valgo..
> bottegaia :mrgreen::mrgreen:


tu ce l'hai una disapprovazione con l'apostrofo? :carneval:

io sì

perchè tu vali
ma io di più: io valium :carneval: :carneval:


----------



## brugola (1 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *tu ce l'hai una disapprovazione con l'apostrofo? :carneval:*
> 
> io sì
> 
> ...


un apostrofo due linette e un zoccola...
non mi vedi neanche racchia :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> un apostrofo due linette e un zoccola...
> non mi vedi neanche racchia :mrgreen:


ma tu non hai :vecchia ,licenziati!!
l'asso piglia tutto:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (1 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> eheheh... alle stranezze di coppia non c'è mai fine.... eheheh
> Ma tanto lo so che l'hai capito che era per fare un esempio assurdo. :up:


 
:blabla:





:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> un apostrofo due linette e *un zoccola...*
> non mi vedi neanche racchia :mrgreen:


non c'è gara...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## brugola (1 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> non c'è gara...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
altro che i suoi stupidi apostrofini :mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (1 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> io non voto mai in negativo....ne ho dato solo uno e firmandolo .
> a me è arrivata una nota negativa con scritto solo : zoccola . :mrgreen:
> breve ma intenso


Sono invidiosa! :racchia:


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono invidiosa! :racchia:


:carneval::carneval::carneval: cazzona va bene lo stesso?


----------



## Micia (1 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tu ce l'hai una disapprovazione con l'apostrofo? :carneval:
> 
> io sì
> 
> ...





brugola ha detto:


> un apostrofo due linette e un zoccola...
> non mi vedi neanche racchia :mrgreen:





Abigail ha detto:


> ma tu non hai :vecchia ,licenziati!!
> l'asso piglia tutto:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:





farfalla ha detto:


> non c'è gara...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



eh si..non c'è


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma dai...con tutto il tempo che dedichi a persa ancora non sai riconoscerla??? :mrgreen: non è il suo stile.
> è un'altra tua ammiratrice





Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente Persa non userebbe mai la parola sfigato... Conte hai toppato... subito sui ceci:carneval:


 
Voi sì che mi capite...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè tu eserciti su di me un fascino che non sai.
> Scrivi sempre cose concise e molto intelligenti.:up::up::up:
> *Adoro il forum quando mi dà da pensare* no?


Esperienza rara... :carneval:



Non ho resistito ..me l'hai servita su un piatto d'argento...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


>


 Gli occhi sbarrati sono perché avevo scritto che era sparito un mio post.
Rileggendo il regolamente mi pare che possa accadere se un singolo post riceve più votazioni negative fino a un certo numero forse -10 o -20.


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Gli occhi sbarrati sono perché avevo scritto che era sparito un mio post.
> Rileggendo il regolamente mi pare che possa accadere se un singolo post riceve più votazioni negative fino a un certo numero forse -10 o -20.


 Confessa: quante parolacce ci avevi scritto?


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Settembre 2010)

Micia, che topona in "tigrato"!!!!


----------



## Micia (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Esperienza rara... :carneval:
> 
> 
> 
> Non ho resistito ..me l'hai servita su un piatto d'argento...


:mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (2 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Micia, che topona in "tigrato"!!!!


grazzie.

I am Miciotop.


----------



## Micia (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Gli occhi sbarrati sono perché avevo scritto che era sparito un mio post.
> Rileggendo il regolamente mi pare che possa accadere se un singolo post riceve più votazioni negative fino a un certo numero forse -10 o -20.


 
e che avevi scritto di cosi mostro?

no...non mi frega..andassero a cagher.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> grazzie.
> 
> I am Miciotop.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non ti si puo' leggere!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Stamattina ho fatto le bagels... te ne lancerei una in faccia tipo disco rotante


----------



## Micia (2 Settembre 2010)

:mrgreen::mrgreen:





Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Non ti si puo' leggere!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Stamattina ho fatto le bagels... te ne lancerei una in faccia tipo disco rotante


 :mrgreen::mrgreen:

provola dai...


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Non ti si puo' leggere!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Stamattina ho fatto le bagels... *te ne lancerei una* in faccia tipo disco rotante


 
Sei la solita rompibagels


----------



## Micia (2 Settembre 2010)

no...è bello prendersi a bagels in faccia:mrgreen:

vuoi una pure tu ?

-mi è venuta fameeeeee...ho mangiato un ghezz stamane.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> no...è bello prendersi a bagels in faccia:mrgreen:
> 
> vuoi una pure tu ?
> 
> -mi è venuta fameeeeee...ho mangiato un ghezz stamane.


Hai fame... io me ne sono appena fatta fuori una...hummm guardala :carneval:


----------



## Micia (2 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai fame... io me ne sono appena fatta fuori una...hummm guardala :carneval:


tacci tua e il chilo che ti sei guadagnata


----------



## Lettrice (2 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> tacci tua e il chilo che ti sei guadagnata


Pero' era un chilo di pura goduria non lo rinnegherei mai povero:angelo:


----------



## Micia (2 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' era un chilo di pura goduria non lo rinnegherei mai povero:angelo:


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Settembre 2010)

Pochi istanti in bocca, tutta la vita sui fianchi


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Pochi istanti in bocca, tutta la vita sui fianchi


 e tutte con ettore:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Pochi istanti in bocca, tutta la vita sui fianchi





Abigail ha detto:


> e tutte con ettore:carneval::carneval:


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (2 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Pochi istanti in bocca, tutta la vita sui fianchi


I miei fianchi stanno benissimo:carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> I miei fianchi stanno benissimo:carneval:


Ben sorretti da monumentali cosce "boteriane"?

(Lo so, lo so che sei un figurino, goditela finchè dura )


----------



## Micia (2 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Pochi istanti in bocca, tutta la vita sui fianchi





Abigail ha detto:


> e tutte con ettore:carneval::carneval:





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ben sorretti da monumentali cosce "boteriane"?
> 
> (Lo so, lo so che sei un figurino, goditela finchè dura )


Boteroide ci sei tu!:mrgreen:


io so' Mìciotop. 


con l'accento sulla I .

ricordalo:singleeye:


----------



## Micia (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> e tutte con ettore:carneval::carneval:


 
:rotfl:


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> *io so' Mìciotop. *
> 
> 
> con l'accento sulla I .
> ...


da pigiata con asterisco questa :mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (2 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ben sorretti da monumentali cosce "boteriane"?
> 
> (Lo so, lo so che sei un figurino, goditela finchè dura )


Il mio problema e' accumulare grasso come gli uomini a salvagente:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il mio problema e' accumulare grasso come gli uomini a salvagente:rotfl::rotfl:


Ma quella è la birra.
Datti una regola, dai!


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il mio problema e' accumulare grasso come gli uomini a salvagente:rotfl::rotfl:


hai le manigliette dell'ammmmore???:mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (2 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma quella è la birra.
> Datti una regola, dai!


E privarmi della birra? :racchia:

A dire il vero l'ho gia' fatto... dopo una settimana di festa:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> hai le manigliette dell'ammmmore???:mexican:


Poco ma si...insomma peso 50 kg scarsi... pero' devo dire che non mi dispiacciono:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Poco ma si...insomma peso 50 kg scarsi... pero' devo dire che non mi dispiacciono:carneval:


allora non sono maniglie ma anellini


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

io ho ricevuto una disapprovazione con puntino per questo post



Amoremio ha detto:


> certo che sì :mexican:
> 
> così se lo vedo con le mani sulle tette di un'altra ...
> ce lo impicco
> ...


evinco che il puntinatore folle:
o
1) non ama il mio humor (dato che spesso puntina le battute) 

o
2) mi odia al punto di disapprovare, appena la vede, qualunque cosa io scriva indipendentemente dai contenuti (ma ditemelo se è un problema di avatar, eh? )

o
3) si tocca (e facendolo a volte confonde  il pezzo di manzo col mouse , con risultati disapprovatori non voluti )



:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io ho ricevuto una disapprovazione con puntino per questo post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ergo sei troppo racchia per lui/lei? :carneval: :carneval:


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ergo sei troppo racchia per lui/lei? :carneval: :carneval:


:mrgreen::mrgreen: e gli sta pure sul culo il suo avatar


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen: e gli sta pure sul culo il suo avatar


Potrei concordare o dissentire...se riuscissi a capire cosa fosse. :condom:

Vedo uno sfondo nero, e una luce bianca......ma non voglio seguirla..


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Potrei concordare o dissentire...se riuscissi a capire cosa fosse. :condom:
> 
> Vedo uno sfondo nero, e una luce bianca......ma non voglio seguirla..


 

è la fenice che risorge dalle sue ceneri

racchia miope!


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ergo sei troppo racchia per lui/lei? :carneval: :carneval:


 
magari è solo un onanista compulsivo (la 3) :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ergo sei troppo racchia per lui/lei? :carneval: :carneval:


quela:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è la fenice che risorge dalle sue ceneri
> 
> racchia miope!


A me sembra più in fase di esplosione...:carneval:

Come hai fatto a capire che sono miope???  :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> allora non sono maniglie ma anellini


quoto:incazzato:


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> quela:carneval:


:voodoo:


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> magari è solo un onanista compulsivo (la 3) :carneval:


 Un/una rompicoglioni, in pratica?



Abigail ha detto:


> quela:carneval:


 bella! :carneval:



OMG...ma quanti puntini rossi dovrò aspettarmi?? :unhappy:


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :voodoo:


così impari a non metterti a 90:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> *Un/una rompicoglioni, in pratica?*


:up::up::up::up::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> così impari a non metterti a 90:carneval::carneval:


 Che fai proposte oscene ad Amore???


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Che fai proposte oscene ad Amore???


lei sa. :carneval: amore, spiega tu che è troppo lunga


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> lei sa. :carneval: amore, spiega tu che è troppo lunga


 Una tresca?


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :voodoo:


io pigiai il verde.
tu pigiasti? :mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (2 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> da pigiata con asterisco questa :mrgreen:





Amoremio ha detto:


> è la fenice che risorge dalle sue ceneri
> 
> racchia miope!


 
_la fenice_ ha detto:rotfl:

ma dove cacchio la vedi sta fenice.


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> _la fenice_ ha detto:rotfl:
> 
> ma dove cacchio la vedi sta fenice.


si sarà fumata rosmarino:mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> si sarà fumata rosmarino:mrgreen:


 

mi sto mantenendo la mascella perchè non posso ridere.


siate moderate.:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> _la fenice_ ha detto:rotfl:
> 
> ma dove cacchio la vedi sta fenice.


Ah ma allora non sono io la racchia miope!!!!
E' lei una racchia svampita!!! :rotfl:


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ah ma allora non sono io la racchia miope!!!!
> E' lei una racchia svampita!!! :rotfl:


sempre di racchie trattasi :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> sempre di racchie trattasi :mrgreen:


 Si però la fenice io non la vedo lo stesso...:unhappy:


----------



## Papero (2 Settembre 2010)

Io ho ricevuto tre "reputazioni" negative senza validi motivi con queste tre descrizioni:

_*: ; .*_

:mrgreen:

edit: comunque se ci fate caso si nota quanti punti toglie il "demotivatore dei punti". E se fate un controllo incrociato su quanti messaggi ha scritto e l'orario in cui l'ha scritto (che deve coincidere con la reputazione tolta a suon di punti e virgole) capite chi è....

Io l'ho capito :mrgreen:


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io ho ricevuto tre "reputazioni" negative senza validi motivi con queste tre descrizioni:
> 
> _*: ; .*_
> 
> :mrgreen:


un pigiatore molesto che si è addormentato sulla tastiera? :mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (2 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ah ma allora non sono io la racchia miope!!!!
> E' lei una racchia svampita!!! :rotfl:


 facciamoglielo credere, tanto non costa nulla


----------



## Micia (2 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io ho ricevuto tre "reputazioni" negative senza validi motivi con queste tre descrizioni:
> 
> _*: ; .*_
> 
> :mrgreen:


 si  esprime con difficoltà povero


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> facciamoglielo credere, tanto non costa nulla


:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> si esprime con difficoltà povero


 Sono gravi carente affettive e di sesso queste...:condom:


----------



## Micia (2 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl:


ridi ridi...abbiamo ancora pochi min per poterlo fare...


----------



## Micia (2 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sono gravi carente affettive e di sesso queste...:condom:


ecco, brava..si..si..

controlla nel pannello stasera dopo queste battute:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ridi ridi...abbiamo ancora pochi min per poterlo fare...


 Perchè?


----------



## Papero (2 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io ho ricevuto tre "reputazioni" negative senza validi motivi con queste tre descrizioni:
> 
> _*: ; .*_
> 
> ...


Mi quoto per evidenziare il verde


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ecco, brava..si..si..
> 
> controlla nel pannello stasera dopo queste battute:mrgreen:


Mi son rassegnata da molto ormai...:unhappy:



Papero ha detto:


> Mi quoto per evidenziare il verde


 Anche così, non l'ho mai capito.
Ma se lo capissi, la mia casella pm è attiva e sempre libera.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Mi quoto per evidenziare il verde


Troppo complicato mi tengo i punti, le virgole e anche i trattini.
E poi se si diverte sono contenta per lui/lei:mrgreen:


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Troppo complicato mi tengo i punti, le virgole e anche i trattini.
> E poi se si diverte sono contenta per lui/lei:mrgreen:


pure io non ci arrivo :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Mi quoto per evidenziare il verde


chi è? dai che lo si sputtana in chiaro:carneval:


----------



## Micia (2 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perchè?


torna e ci decapita. ad entrambe.


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> torna e ci decapita. ad entrambe.


 Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuu......

Amore, guarda prima che tu faccia qualcosa...sappi che c'entra anche Abigail. :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuu......
> 
> Amore, guarda prima che tu faccia qualcosa...sappi che c'entra anche Abigail. :carneval:


che c'entro ora io??:carneval:


----------



## Micia (2 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuu......
> 
> Amore, guarda prima che tu faccia qualcosa...sappi che c'entra anche Abigail. :carneval:


Abigail ?

è la prima cosa che bisogna SEMPRE ricordare a chiunque: " E STATA ABIGAIL"


----------



## Micia (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> che c'entro ora io??:carneval:


tu c entri.:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Abigail ?
> 
> è la prima cosa che bisogna SEMPRE ricordare a chiunque: " E STATA ABIGAIL"


rimitivo:


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> che c'entro ora io??:carneval:


Zitta e subisci racchia! :carneval:


miciolidia ha detto:


> Abigail ?
> 
> è la prima cosa che bisogna SEMPRE ricordare a chiunque: " E STATA ABIGAIL"


:rotfl: :rotfl:
E quello che dico sempre io!!!!
Fatastica la firma!!!!


----------



## Micia (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> rimitivo:


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


>


non avevo visto la firma
altro che miciotopa, pantegana sei:mexican:


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> non avevo visto la firma
> altro che miciotopa, *pantegana sei*:mexican:


 :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Micia (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> non avevo visto la firma
> altro che miciotopa, pantegana sei:mexican:


Miss. Pantegana


----------



## Micia (2 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:


ìazzo te ridi :mrgreen:

aspetta sempre che amore torni..poi rido io .


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ìazzo te ridi :mrgreen:
> 
> aspetta sempre che amore torni..poi rido io .


Guarda che anche con te deve prendersela!
Mica solo con me e Abi!!! ù.ù


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Settembre 2010)

Certo che ne fate di pollaio, eh!:incazzato:
Vado via un paio d'ore, ed ecco che mi ritrovo 6 pagine di coccodè vari!

Che galline che siete :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

	
	
		
		
	


	




:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> _la fenice_ ha detto:rotfl:
> 
> ma dove cacchio la vedi sta fenice.


ma se più grande non me lo faceva mettere ....


è colpa di admin!


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma se più grande non me lo faceva mettere ....
> 
> 
> è colpa di admin!


fenice?? mi pareva una gallina in volo:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> si sarà fumata rosmarino:mrgreen:


bucce di banana seccate, prego!:sonno:

visto che tu non passi mai :canna:


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si però la fenice io non la vedo lo stesso...:unhappy:


 
tiè!


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io ho ricevuto tre "reputazioni" negative senza validi motivi con queste tre descrizioni:
> 
> _*: ; .*_
> 
> ...


e ce lo dici?

(ma il grassetto non l'ho capito)


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> non avevo visto la firma
> altro che miciotopa, pantegana sei:mexican:


eh sì!

essa lo è
lo fu
lo sarà:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Guarda che anche con te deve prendersela!
> Mica solo con me e Abi!!! ù.ù


 
è giusto!


ma la lassio parlare 


perchè io sono buona , 
anche senza la u
e anche dal lato senza uona

e lei è una pantegana


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> fenice?? mi pareva una gallina in volo:mrgreen:


racchia ovovivipara! :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io ho ricevuto una disapprovazione con puntino per questo post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Io invece lo amo... (il tuo humor ..non il/la punteggiatore/punteggiatrice).:up:


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Io invece lo amo*... (il tuo humor ..non il/la punteggiatore/punteggiatrice).:up:


meno male che ho letto la parentesi 

stavo cascando dalla sedia :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tiè!


Vedi un po' se così si vede meglio 'sta fenice: 






Mi sembra di si....^O^
Quantomeno da l'idea di essere un pennuto!




Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Certo che ne fate di pollaio, eh!:incazzato:
> Vado via un paio d'ore, ed ecco che mi ritrovo 6 pagine di coccodè vari!
> 
> Che galline che siete :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


 Siamo racchie...no galline!!!! :incazzato:
Ma vedi tu 'sto racchio...



Amoremio ha detto:


> è giusto!
> 
> 
> ma la lassio parlare
> ...


 :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Papero (3 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io ho ricevuto tre "reputazioni" negative senza validi motivi con queste tre descrizioni:
> 
> _*: ; .*_
> 
> ...


Per questo post ho ricevuto due reputazioni negative. Un punto e una virgola... Questo significa che gli idioti sono addirittura due!

il punto alle 8:02 e la virgola alle 9:35

O vediamo chi era On-Line


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2010)

anche io stamani ho una coppia di assi di cuori,volendo me li gioco a briscola:singleeye:


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2010)

a me ne è arrivato uno negativo perchè ho scritto che mi avevano pigiata come zoccola...che modi però


----------



## Papero (3 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche io stamani ho una coppia di assi di cuori,volendo me li gioco a briscola:singleeye:


Secondo me è un utente che ha due account ma i suoi voti valgono solo 1 quindi potrebbe essere iscritto da poco... sto controllando per vedere chi a quelle ore ha scritto qualche post. Ma forse l'idiota entra solo per dispensare virgole e punti e poi torna nell'anonimato della sua vita 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> a me ne è arrivato uno negativo perchè ho scritto che mi avevano pigiata come zoccola...che modi però


 zoccola va oltre il consentito.chi l'ha scritto dovrebbe assumersene la responsabilità , altrimenti va cancellato.
secondo me


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> a me ne è arrivato uno negativo perchè ho scritto che mi avevano pigiata come zoccola...che modi però



E non ti posso ancora pigiareeeeee......

Cavolaccio brugola, io non capisco proprio.... non sono stata stitica con le reputazioni, e certi utenti sono riuscita a votarli, perchè invece te ed alcuni altri no?
Non è che c'è qualche regola che non conosciamo?

C'è qualcuno che lo sa?

Ciao!!!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Secondo me è un utente che ha due account ma i suoi voti valgono solo 1 quindi potrebbe essere iscritto da poco... sto controllando per vedere chi a quelle ore ha scritto qualche post. Ma forse l'idiota entra solo per dispensare virgole e punti e poi torna nell'anonimato della sua vita
> 
> :mrgreen:



Ci vogliono almeno 50 messaggi scritti perchè i propri voti contino, sennà appare un puntino grigio che vale zero...


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> E non ti posso ancora pigiareeeeee......
> 
> Cavolaccio brugola, io non capisco proprio.... non sono stata stitica con le reputazioni, e certi utenti sono riuscita a votarli, perchè invece te ed alcuni altri no?
> Non è che c'è qualche regola che non conosciamo?
> ...


è un complotto contro di me :mrgreen:
da utente pigiata a utente spigiata.


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> zoccola va oltre il consentito.chi l'ha scritto dovrebbe assumersene la responsabilità , altrimenti va cancellato.
> secondo me


Qualsiasi insulto ,oltretutto anonimo, non dovrebbe essere consentito anche se credo che brugola non si senta particolarmente colpita:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2010)

quello che voglio dire è che o si vive in completa libertà , leggendo in chiaro eventuali insulti che perlomeno sai da chi vengono, altrimenti si attua un punteggio che consenta di sapere chi vota.
così è la saga degli imbecilli ..l'anonimato serve solo a chi gioca sporco .


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Qualsiasi insulto ,oltretutto anonimo, non dovrebbe essere consentito anche se credo che brugola non si senta particolarmente colpita:singleeye:


 mi hai dato tu umorismo gratuito?


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che voglio dire è che o si vive in completa libertà , leggendo in chiaro eventuali insulti che perlomeno sai da chi vengono, altrimenti si attua un punteggio che consenta di sapere chi vota.
> così è la saga degli imbecilli ..l'anonimato serve solo a chi gioca sporco .


concordo.


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi hai dato tu umorismo gratuito?


no. Sai che firmo


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Qualsiasi insulto ,oltretutto anonimo, non dovrebbe essere consentito anche se *credo che brugola non si senta particolarmente colpita*:singleeye:


 
Amor fraterno.....


D)


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Amor fraterno.....
> 
> 
> D)


puoi scommetterci le mutandine.
Ma credo che nessuno qui si senta particolarmente colpito da insulti anonimi e non


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> no. Sai che firmo


 scusa. però saresti stata l'unica ad averne una minima ragione


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa. però saresti stata l'unica ad averne una minima ragione



Perchè qua dentro si danno sempre commenti motivati... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Scusate se mi intrometto


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa. però saresti stata l'unica ad averne una minima ragione


 perchè??
non ho proprio capito cosa intendevi con quel si fa finta di passar per bischeri.
mi hai lasciata nel buco nero del mistero:singleeye:


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> puoi scommetterci le mutandine.
> Ma credo che nessuno qui si senta particolarmente colpito da insulti anonimi e non


 
No, difatti. Sono solo fastidiosi come zanzare quelli anonimi.
Qualunque persona dotata di buonsenso non può ritenersi "sminuita" da insulti profferiti in maniera così imbecille.


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa. però saresti stata l'unica ad averne una minima ragione


Guarda che qui è pure pieno di "giustizieri" che si sentono in dovere di offendersi per conto degli altri e "vendicarli".

L'imbecillità ha mille sfaccettature


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Guarda che qui è pure pieno di "giustizieri" che si sentono in dovere di offendersi per conto degli altri e "vendicarli".
> 
> L'imbecillità ha mille sfaccettature


 questa è una delle più cretine


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, difatti. Sono solo fastidiosi come zanzare quelli anonimi.
> Qualunque persona dotata di buonsenso non può ritenersi "sminuita" da insulti profferiti in maniera così imbecille.


ma poi uno si rilegge e proprio non capisce perchè sei stato insultato e votato in negativo...ci sta che uno scriva qualcosa che ti possa dare fastidio, ma nei miei negativi proprio non ho capito cosa abbia disturbato..cmq contenti loro ....


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> E non ti posso ancora pigiareeeeee......
> 
> Cavolaccio brugola, io non capisco proprio.... non sono stata stitica con le reputazioni, e certi utenti sono riuscita a votarli, perchè invece te ed alcuni altri no?
> Non è che c'è qualche regola che non conosciamo?
> ...


Anche a me c'è qualcosa che sfugge. ma quante reputazioni devo dare per poter ripigiare su una persona? Ci sono persone che non riesco a pigiare da giorni? 
Grazie per l'aiuto


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, difatti. Sono solo fastidiosi come zanzare quelli anonimi.
> Qualunque persona dotata di buonsenso non può ritenersi "sminuita" da insulti profferiti in maniera così imbecille.


Certo. Se tu in chiaro mi dici che sono una stronza con una motivazione io posso pure incazzarmi ma poi ci penso su, se in un'occasione lo sono stata veramente non ho motivo d'incazzarmi. Ciapo su e purto a ca. Capita a tutti di esserlo ogni tanto.
Se mi arriva uno stronza anonimo non serve a niente.
neanche a chi lo manda perchè non ha manco la soddisfazione di far sapere chi lo scrive e perchè.
mi si sono intrecciati i diti:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma poi uno si rilegge e proprio non capisce perchè sei stato insultato e votato in negativo...ci sta che uno scriva qualcosa che ti possa dare fastidio, ma nei miei negativi proprio non ho capito cosa abbia disturbato..cmq contenti loro ....


sono convinta che siano sparati a caso senza neanche leggere solo per poter ripigiare qualcuno..
Anch'io ne ho qualcuno in post assolutamente innocui.


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> sono convinta che siano sparati a caso senza neanche leggere solo per poter ripigiare qualcuno..
> Anch'io ne ho qualcuno in post assolutamente innocui.


si ma si può pigiare anche in positivo per tornare a votare chi volevi approvare.
:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Certo. Se tu in chiaro mi dici che sono una stronza con una motivazione io posso pure incazzarmi ma poi ci penso su, se in un'occasione lo sono stata veramente non ho motivo d'incazzarmi. Ciapo su e purto a ca. Capita a tutti di esserlo ogni tanto.
> Se mi arriva uno stronza anonimo non serve a niente.
> neanche a chi lo manda perchè non ha manco la soddisfazione di far sapere chi lo scrive e perchè.
> mi si sono intrecciati i diti:unhappy:


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> si ma si può pigiare anche in positivo per tornare a votare chi volevi approvare.
> :singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


Ti piacerebbe?:mrgreen:
Vuoi mettere il divertimento a distribuire rubini a chi ti sta sulle palle:carneval:
E comunque tu sei una di quelle che non riesco a pigiare:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

a proposito poco fa ho pigiato in negativo mari dicendo che più che ricorrere al cazzo lo rompe. Ero talmente infervorata che non ho fatto in tempo a firmare.
C'etait  moi:up:


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> a proposito poco fa ho pigiato in negativo mari dicendo che più che ricorrere al cazzo lo rompe. Ero talmente infervorata che non ho fatto in tempo a firmare.
> C'etait moi:up:


 
ho il sospetto che l'avesse capito sai???  :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> a proposito poco fa ho pigiato in negativo mari dicendo che più che ricorrere al cazzo lo rompe. Ero talmente infervorata che non ho fatto in tempo a firmare.
> C'etait moi:up:


 scusa ma a scoppio ritardato? e poi non basta quello che si dice in chiaro?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> zoccola va oltre il consentito.chi l'ha scritto dovrebbe assumersene la responsabilità , altrimenti va cancellato.
> secondo me


Concordo e credo che l'Admin sarebbe dovuto intervenire in questo caso


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> a me ne è arrivato uno negativo perchè ho scritto che mi avevano pigiata come zoccola...che modi però


 un gelosone... :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> *scusa ma a scoppio ritardato?* e poi non basta quello che si dice in chiaro?


Non mi piace la domanda che insinua.
Evidentemente no. Non credo di dovermi giustificare.


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> un gelosone... :carneval:


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Non mi piace la domanda che* insinua.*
> Evidentemente no. Non credo di dovermi giustificare.


? a scoppio ritardato.punto
niente da giustificare , *per me* sono aggiunte inutili .


----------



## Amoremio (3 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> riflessione OT
> 
> certo che se mio marito trovasse erotico che io rifaccia il letto prima di far l'amore .....
> 
> ...


questo post è stato disapprovato con commento "illusa"

vorrei spiegare a questo squallido disapprovante che il senso della parola qui grassettata era il seguente:

se mai mio marito trovasse erotico il rifacimento preventivo del letto (circostanza menzionata da altri) sarebbe un "poreeeeelllo" dato che non mi passa neanche per l'anticamera del cervello di rinviare la "ginnastica" per poter prima sistemare il letto

una simile disapprovazione, se non fosse la vigliaccata astiosa che è, sarebbe potuta diventare un simpatico scambio di post

hai perso un'occasione
che forse avrebbe momentaneamente lenito il tuo squallore 
ciao nì, mi spiace per come stai messo/a :ciao:


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ? a scoppio ritardato.punto
> niente da giustificare , *per me* sono aggiunte inutili .


O sei chiara o non ti capisco. Di là ti ho chiesto una spiegazione che non mi hai dato, qui sei poco chiara.
Chiedere a *scoppio ritardato* sottointende che ci abbia pensato su e poi l'abbia scritto non so in base a cosa pensi.
Non è così e l'ho spiegato qui perchè di questo si stava parlando.
Mi sembra  molto semplice e che sia tu a volermi far passare per bischera.
Che per te siano inutili lo credo, infatti non ne dai. Io le do' sia in negativo che in positivo (molte più le seconde) perchè tali non le ritengo.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono invidiosa! :racchia:


Segnalato con rubino : _si vede_ 

Ma chi sara'...chi?
:rotfl::rotfl:

Pero' preferivo zoccola:carneval:


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se mai mio marito trovasse erotico il rifacimento preventivo del letto (circostanza menzionata da altri) sarebbe un "poreeeeelllo" *dato che non mi passa neanche per l'anticamera del cervello di rinviare la "ginnastica" per poter prima sistemare il letto*
> 
> una simile disapprovazione, se non fosse la vigliaccata astiosa che è, sarebbe potuta diventare un simpatico scambio di post
> 
> ...


forse un amante dell'ordine e della pulizia? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questo post è stato disapprovato con commento "illusa"
> 
> vorrei spiegare a questo squallido disapprovante che il senso della parola qui grassettata era il seguente:
> 
> ...


L'esempio di rifare il letto era mio, esempio fatto per menzionare qualcosa di strano e non reale perchè non mi va di citare davvero quali sono i meccanismi erotici nella mia coppia, ma a questo punto.... poteva quotare rosso me 

Ma poi perchè illusa?!?!? 

Vabbè....


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Segnalato con rubino : _si vede_
> 
> Ma chi sara'...chi?
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


comunque sono certa al 100% che è donna.
Zoccola e si vede che sei  invidiosa sono insulti da donna:carneval:


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Segnalato con rubino : _si vede_
> 
> Ma chi sara'...chi?
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


meglio che zoccola invidiosa però :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> forse un amante dell'ordine e della pulizia? :mrgreen:


hahahahahahaha!!!!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Papero (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> O sei chiara o non ti capisco. Di là ti ho chiesto una spiegazione che non mi hai dato, qui sei poco chiara.
> Chiedere a *scoppio ritardato* sottointende che ci abbia pensato su e poi l'abbia scritto non so in base a cosa pensi.
> Non è così e l'ho spiegato qui perchè di questo si stava parlando.
> Mi sembra  molto semplice e che sia tu a volermi far *passare per bischera*.
> Che per te siano inutili lo credo, infatti non ne dai. Io le do' sia in negativo che in positivo (molte più le seconde) perchè tali non le ritengo.


Non per fare il professorino ma siccome sono di Firenze volevo correggere quel *per* con il più consono *da*.

Si dice *PASSARE DA BISCHERA*

e state halme! :mexican:


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Non per fare il professorino ma siccome sono di Firenze volevo correggere quel *per* con il più consono *da*.
> 
> Si dice *PASSARE DA BISCHERA*
> 
> e state halme! :mexican:


ma va??? in amici miei dicono sempre per
Prendo nota comunque


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ............. *Ciapo su e purto a ca*........
> mi si sono intrecciati i diti:unhappy:


 
Se non conosci le lingue, lascia perdere :unhappy:

carneval


----------



## Papero (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma va??? in amici miei dicono sempre per
> Prendo nota comunque


Ma di dove sono i tuoi amici?  Ti confermo che è *DA*


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> O sei chiara o non ti capisco. *Di là ti ho chiesto una spiegazione che non mi hai dato, qui sei poco chiara*.
> Chiedere a *scoppio ritardato* sottointende che ci abbia pensato su e poi l'abbia scritto non so in base a cosa pensi.
> Non è così e l'ho spiegato qui perchè di questo si stava parlando.
> Mi sembra molto semplice e che sia tu a volermi far passare per bischera.
> Che per te siano inutili lo credo, infatti non ne dai. Io le do' sia in negativo che in positivo (molte più le seconde) perchè tali non le ritengo.


non credo ci voglia molto : "mi tocca" lo scrivi quando non c'è la voglia di farlo .ma non facciamola diventare più lunga di quello che merita, non ho risposto per questo


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2010)

però se ci pensate commentare così le reputazioni negative, accontanta chi le manda... sarebbe meglio sbattersene e ignorarle


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ma di dove sono i tuoi amici?  Ti confermo che è *DA*


il film AMICI MIEI di Monicelli


----------



## Papero (3 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> però se ci pensate commentare così le reputazioni negative, accontanta chi le manda... sarebbe meglio sbattersene e ignorarle


Quoto anche se pare che i troll che votano con punti e virgole li abbia addestrati tu! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Papero (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> il film AMICI MIEI di Monicelli


Ah se è così allooooora.... dubbio atroce! :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non credo ci voglia molto : "*mi tocca" lo scrivi quando non c'è la voglia di farlo *.ma non facciamola diventare più lunga di quello che merita, non ho risposto per questo


Era una battuta....miiiiimiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Amoremio (3 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> L'esempio di rifare il letto era mio, esempio fatto per menzionare qualcosa di strano e non reale perchè non mi va di citare davvero quali sono i meccanismi erotici nella mia coppia, ma a questo punto.... poteva quotare rosso me
> 
> Ma poi perchè illusa?!?!?
> 
> Vabbè....


 
secondo me guidobaldo, non avendo capito il senso del post mi ha voluto dire che mi illudo se penso di poter eccitare mio marito 

ma dico: 
fossi anche un cesso vagamente antropomorfo, non lo sai e.t.d.c. che a questo mondo c'è posto per tutti?
anche per te, tranquillo!
camilla docet


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Era una battuta....miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimiiiii


si farà finta di passar da bischeri


altro giro


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ah se è così allooooora.... dubbio atroce! :mrgreen:


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: sono assolutamente certa che dica PER e non da.


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> si farà finta di passar de bischeri
> 
> 
> altro giro


:carneval: da abbattere:unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Quoto anche se pare che i troll che votano con punti e virgole li abbia addestrati tu! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 devo perfezionare il metodo, infatti! :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> secondo me guidobaldo, non avendo capito il senso del post mi ha voluto dire che mi illudo se penso di poter eccitare mio marito
> 
> ma dico:
> fossi anche un cesso vagamente antropomorfo, non lo sai e.t.d.c. che a questo mondo c'è posto per tutti?
> ...


ma dici che pensa tutte ste cose?? magari gli stai semplicemente sul piffero:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: sono assolutamente certa che dica PER e non da.


Anche io conosco DA Bischero


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> secondo me guidobaldo, non avendo capito il senso del post mi ha voluto dire che mi illudo se penso di poter eccitare mio marito
> 
> ma dico:
> *fossi anche un cesso vagamente antropomorfo, non lo sai e.t.d.c. che a questo mondo c'è posto per tutti?*
> ...


cesso o non cesso il letto va rifatto :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> cesso o non cesso il letto va rifatto :mrgreen::mrgreen:


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (3 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> forse un amante dell'ordine e della pulizia? :mrgreen:


quindi una donna!

forse di professione colf :carneval:

o forse affetta dal noto disturbo ossessivo compulsivo che denota *una bassa autostima e una seria fragilità dell'io*


ed il grassetto aiuta a capire perchè in casa mia  proliferino vari livelli di disordine


----------



## Amoremio (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma dici che pensa tutte ste cose?? *magari gli stai semplicemente sul piffero:carneval:*


ma và?

non ci avevo pensato :carneval:



ma come sarà mai possibile? :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *quindi una donna!*
> 
> *forse di professione colf :carneval:*
> 
> ...


 ma veramente ci sono tanti uomini amanti del genere.e pure che lavorano in imprese di pulizie 
lavori dignitosi , neanche a dirlo.


----------



## Amoremio (3 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> cesso o non cesso il letto va rifatto :mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
prima???????   

e perchè mai?????



"caro lasciami godere del tuo birillo, ma non prima di aver sistemato il letto per accoglierlo degnamente"


ma sei fuori come il bordo esterno della grondaia!



e se siamo in cucina che faccio? spiccio e apparecchio? :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (3 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> prima???????
> 
> e perchè mai?????
> 
> ...


Ma io ti quoto.:carneval:

Anche se il letto lo rifaccio la mattina


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> prima???????
> 
> e perchè mai?????
> 
> ...


Più che altro se vuoi farlo sul tavolo togli di mezzo forchette e coltelli.... :rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> prima???????
> 
> e perchè mai?????
> 
> ...


ovvio, vuoi mettere il gusto di tirare via la tovaglia con tutto quanto sopra?:mexican:


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> prima???????
> 
> e perchè mai?????
> 
> ...


a me piace l'ordine :mexican:
stendermi su un letto sfatto?? aborro


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io ti quoto.:carneval:
> 
> Anche se il letto lo rifaccio la mattina


e se trombi di pomeriggio??:carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> prima???????
> 
> e perchè mai?????
> 
> ...


 
Non lo vuoi preparare preventivamente un bell'ovetto sbattuto?
Ed in bagno il bidé e la doccia appena puliti con l'asciugamano fresco non ce li vuoi trovare?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> e se trombi di pomeriggio??:carneval:


L'e' bello 'he pronto:carneval:

Poi lo rifaccio... non sopporto il letto sfatto, mi fa sembrare disordinato anche tutto il resto


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'e' bello 'he pronto:carneval:
> 
> Poi lo rifaccio... non sopporto il letto sfatto, mi fa sembrare disordinato anche tutto il resto


 per tagliare la testa a toro non si fa nulla sicché...:santarellina:
spiace...ma l'ordine innanzi tutto!


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> "*caro lasciami godere del tuo birillo, ma non prima di aver sistemato il letto per accoglierlo degnamente*"


 
ma dopo questa frase lui riesce ad avere un'erezione? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'e' bello 'he pronto:carneval:
> 
> Poi lo rifaccio... *non sopporto il letto sfatto, *mi fa sembrare disordinato anche tutto il resto


anche a me nonostante sia una disordinata allucinante:unhappy:


----------



## ranatan (3 Settembre 2010)

Giusto per aggiornarvi.
Mi è arrivato un segno negativo con questa motivazione "=" (uguale)
:rotfl:


----------



## Papero (3 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma dopo questa frase lui riesce ad avere un'erezione? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Io al massimo riuscirei a dare una "cenciatina" alla camera per togliere la polvere

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io al massimo riuscirei a dare una "cenciatina" alla camera per togliere la polvere
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


:carneval::carneval: _cenciatina_ è bellissimo


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval: _cenciatina_ è bellissimo


maddai, gli è toscano.

Prima della cenciatina da sempre un colpo di "granata"


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io al massimo riuscirei a dare una "cenciatina" alla camera per togliere la polvere
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


_lasciami godere del tuo birillo_ dovrebbe essere perseguito penalmente :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (3 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma dopo questa frase lui riesce ad avere un'erezione? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


ma se si eccita mentre sistemo il letto, posso sostenere che lo faccio per lui! :mexican: :mexican:

e naturalmente, se ciò accade e lui mi viene vicino mentre sprimaccio i cuscini e scuoto il copripiumone, gli dico 
"caro, 
'petta che dò aria al materazzo 
chessenò non posso goder del ....  coniugale augello" :mexican:


nel prosieguo lo ritrovo, forse sessualmente spompato in maniera sospetta, ma di certo taurino non per l'eccitazione ma per l'incazzatura :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

però, nel caso di quei mariti che ti ripetono come tiene in ordine la casa la sua mamma o la sua sorella o la sua cognata ....

...  potrebbe essere una strategia :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (3 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io al massimo riuscirei a dare una "cenciatina" alla camera per togliere la polvere
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


intendi suggerire che ti si riduce a cencetto? :rotfl:

e chi potrebbe darti torto!


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *ma se si eccita mentre sistemo il letto, posso sostenere che lo faccio per lui! :mexican: :mexican:
> 
> e naturalmente, se ciò accade e lui mi viene vicino mentre sprimaccio i cuscini e scuoto il copripiumone, gli dico
> "caro,
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Papero (3 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> intendi suggerire che ti si riduce a cencetto? :rotfl:
> 
> e chi potrebbe darti torto!


Forse 20 anni fa avrei potuto anche mantenere, nell'attesa, una erezione decente... Ma ora come ora ripeto, al massimo avrei potuto spolverare la stanza! 

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e naturalmente, se ciò accade e lui mi viene vicino mentre sprimaccio i cuscini e scuoto il copripiumone, gli dico
> "*caro, *
> *'petta che dò aria al materazzo *
> *chessenò non posso goder del .... coniugale augello*" :mexican:


ma startene un pò zittina prima dei rapporti no?? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (3 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma startene un pò zittina prima dei rapporti no?? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
:mrgreen:

ma allora anche rinviare le pulizie di pasqua? :carneval:


----------



## Papero (3 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> maddai, gli è toscano.
> 
> Prima della cenciatina da sempre un colpo di "granata"


Ah giusto Alce, t'haragione... In Italia un si dice granata si dice scopa! Ma qui in questo forumme l'è meglio dire granata perchè scrivere scopa potrebbe portarti una valutazione negativa da parte di qualche buhaiolo/a

:carneval:


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ah giusto Alce, t'haragione... In Italia un si dice granata si dice scopa! Ma qui in questo forumme l'è meglio dire granata perchè scrivere scopa potrebbe portarti una valutazione *negativa da parte di qualche buhaiolo/a*
> 
> :carneval:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ah giusto Alce, t'haragione... In Italia un si dice granata si dice scopa! Ma qui in questo forumme l'è meglio dire granata perchè scrivere scopa potrebbe portarti una valutazione negativa da parte di qualche buhaiolo/a
> 
> :carneval:


 
Tettù un sa he di hodeste hose
di molto ci s'ha tutti l'esperienza
e le parole han spine, home rose?

Se di granata pole farsi senza
niun fa rinuncia di menar la scopa,
ma non a terra! Dio, quale indescenza!

sul letto fatto, con o senza dopa
per alto mantere il maschio orgoglio
e sollazzare ammodo ogni qual topa


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Tettù un sa he di hodeste hose
> di molto ci s'ha tutti l'esperienza
> e le parole han spine, home rose?
> 
> ...


ma perchè non cerchi di pubblicare qualcosa?sei bravo.


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

papero ha detto:


> ah giusto alce, t'haragione... In italia un si dice granata si dice scopa! Ma qui in questo forumme l'è meglio dire granata perchè scrivere scopa* potrebbe portarti una valutazione negativa da parte di qualche buhaiolo/a*
> 
> :carneval:


:d:d:d:d


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma perchè non cerchi di pubblicare qualcosa?sei bravo.


Già, magari:

_"In su la vetta della torre antica_
_passera solitaria si stendeva_
_lieta di prender aria sulla....."_

Poi chi glielo spiega il significato a chi legge? :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (3 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Tettù un sa he di hodeste hose
> di molto ci s'ha tutti l'esperienza
> e le parole han spine, home rose?
> 
> ...


alce 

se è tua sei bravissimo:up:


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> alce
> 
> se è tua sei bravissimo:up:


Grazie.
Le rare volte che ho spacciato merce non mia l'ho detto


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:


Ma tu c'eri già ai tempi?


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ai tempi de che?
> 
> Ridevo per la passera solitaria che si stendeva a prendere aria..


Oh, ma quella era solo la prima terzina!

Chiedi ad Abigail


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Tettù un sa he di hodeste hose
> di molto ci s'ha tutti l'esperienza
> e le parole han spine, home rose?
> 
> ...



Mi inchino umilmente..... :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Oh, ma quella era solo la prima terzina!
> 
> Chiedi ad Abigail


mi è rimasta la simpatica abitudine di farle la messa in piega:carneval:


----------



## Papero (3 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Tettù un sa he di hodeste hose
> di molto ci s'ha tutti l'esperienza
> e le parole han spine, home rose?
> 
> ...


tusse'brao, tummi garbi.

Tettù farà harriera! te lo dice Ip' Papero


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quindi una donna!
> 
> forse di professione colf :carneval:
> 
> ...


 Non posso che quotarti :up::carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mi è rimasta la simpatica abitudine di farle la messa in piega:carneval:


Per la messa in piega, Abi, ci voglio no i bigo*d*ini. Bigo*d*ini, con la "d"!!!!!


rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Per la messa in piega, Abi, ci voglio no i bigo*d*ini. Bigo*d*ini, con la "d"!!!!!
> 
> 
> rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


miiiiimiiiii


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Per la messa in piega, Abi, ci voglio no i bigo*d*ini. Bigo*d*ini, con la "d"!!!!!
> 
> 
> rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


 Questa è bruttina... :singleeye:


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Settembre 2010)

Non hai idea di quanto ridere mi son fatto scrivendo quelle rime. Ogni tanto mi ricapitano per le mani, e rido ancora.


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa è bruttina... :singleeye:


anche perchè INI a me proprio non vanno


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> anche perchè INI a me proprio non vanno


..ben per quello...


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..ben per quello...


:carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2010)

A chi ha commentato -negativamente, ovvio- il mio post in cui dicevo che Conte mi piace tanto con "|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||" dico, senza astio:

Se a te non piace Conte, deve spiacere a tutti?
Andrebbe meglio se avessi dichiarato la mia approvazione ad altri utenti?

Sono nuova qui, come molti e molte, estranea ai dissapori "storici" che si sono instaurati tra certi utenti. 
Sono in grado di apprezzare le qualità che vedo anche quando sono diversissime, in persone diversissime.

E, consapevolmente, evito di intromettermi in certe situazioni, sia con post che con giudizi tra me e me, quando certi argomenti sfociano in liti evidentemente dovute solo ad acredini regresse.

Tali liti sono spiacevoli da leggere, per me e penso per molti, e non riguardano solo un paio di utenti ma diversi. 

Il fatto che un utente nuovo come me non possa sentirsi libero di leggere spassionatamente e rispondere altrettanto spassionatamente a chiunque, trovo che sia molto brutto.
Ed è questo che capita, quando in un thread molto interessante, nel mezzo del litigio tra due utenti, se vuoi esprimere la tua opinione devi sapere che sarà letta come in favore o contro l'uno o l'altro.

Cosa volevi dirmi con quel commento?
Se pensi che io debba riflettere su qualcosa, dimmelo chiaramente. Altrimenti penserò che quel commento esprima solo acredine verso Conte e verso chi apprezza certe sue qualità.

Scusate se rompo a lungo con questo post, non è tanto la singola reputazione negativa che mi dà fastidio, ma mi tocca in un punto che già mi spiaceva. Non Conte, ma il fatto di sentirmi estromessa in certi momenti.

So che alcuni si sentiranno tirati direttamente in causa -ed hanno ragione in un certo senso- ma quello che volevo dire, in realtà, è che vorrei non sentirmi "tirata" ad entrare in una cerchia o un'altra. O esclusa. E che è questo che capita quando alcuni si lasciano andare un pò troppo.

Scusate, mi rendo conto di non conoscere certe dinamiche storiche, ma il fatto è che molti non le conoscono, e non le vogliono conoscere nè sentirsi tirati in mezzo quando invece si cerca compagnia, riflessione, svago, un sorriso.

Scusate ancora.


----------



## Mari' (6 Settembre 2010)

*X Senzasperanze*

Tu segui la tua coscienza e le tue sensazioni :up: . non sbaglierai mai.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu segui la tua coscienza e le tue sensazioni :up: . *non sbaglierai ma*i.



Magari.... 

Grazie, spero solo che si sia capito che approfittavo del commento per una considerazione molto generale.
Non sto difendendo questo o quello, cosa che non intendo proprio fare.


----------



## Mari' (6 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Magari....
> 
> Grazie, spero solo che si sia capito che approfittavo del commento per una considerazione molto generale.
> Non sto difendendo questo o quello, cosa che non intendo proprio fare.


Io ti ho capita, c'e' soltanto gente che se non sei con loro, sei contro di loro  tipo dittatura  che esseri, "forme di vita" miserabili :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Magari....
> 
> Grazie, spero solo che si sia capito che approfittavo del commento per una considerazione molto generale.
> *Non sto difendendo questo o quello*, cosa che non intendo proprio fare.


 
Ecco: la solita qualunquista!!!!! :incazzato:



:carneval::mexican::carneval::mexican::carneval::mexican::carneval::mexican: scherzoooooooooo!!!!!!!:up:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> A chi ha commentato -negativamente, ovvio- il mio post in cui dicevo che Conte mi piace tanto con "|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||" dico, senza astio:
> 
> Se a te non piace Conte, deve spiacere a tutti?
> Andrebbe meglio se avessi dichiarato la mia approvazione ad altri utenti?
> ...


Tranquilla sono seminuova anch'io e ti capisco. Posso solo dirti, ed è una magra consolazione che ti ci devi abituare. praticamente tutte i commenti negativi che ho o non sono motivati o è perchè ho dato ragione a qualcuno che fa parte di uno schieramento o di un altro.
Come te non sopporto di essere identificata in un gruppo piuttosto che in un altro perchè credo di essere una persona che è capace di ragionare con la sua testa. Non tutti lo capiscono però
Il consiglio che ti posso dare è lasciar perdere e andare avanti per al tua strada. Ignora i commenti negativi o meglio ignorali quando sono stupidi, anonimi e immotivati. Alcuni invece servono a riflettere...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Magari....
> 
> Grazie, spero solo che si sia capito che approfittavo del commento per una considerazione molto generale.
> Non sto difendendo questo o quello, cosa che non intendo proprio fare.


Si è capito benissimo, tranquilla:up:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2010)

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Senzasperanze, anch'io ho un punto negativo firmato così, e per il mio primo post sulle scheletre nell'armadio.

Ma non so come, per ogni punto negativo che prendo, arrivano quelli positivi a rinfrancarmi lo spirito.

Maddai, secondo me, è stata una morosa nascosta che mi legge, ed è gelosa no? 

Ste donne tutte mi vogliono in esclusiva
Poi ragazze: io suono l'organo e il papero le tromba


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tranquilla sono seminuova anch'io e ti capisco. Posso solo dirti, ed è una magra consolazione che ti ci devi abituare. praticamente tutte i commenti negativi che ho o non sono motivati o è perchè ho dato ragione a qualcuno che fa parte di uno schieramento o di un altro.
> Come te non sopporto di essere identificata in un gruppo piuttosto che in un altro perchè credo di essere una persona che è capace di ragionare con la sua testa. Non tutti lo capiscono però
> Il consiglio che ti posso dare è lasciar perdere e andare avanti per al tua strada. Ignora i commenti negativi o meglio ignorali quando sono stupidi, anonimi e immotivati. Alcuni invece servono a riflettere...


Bello il seminuova...
Mi raccomando mantieniti giovane, che se scrivi, io anziana del forum, te la scordi la guepierre de la Perla, sai?

Povero Conte, un uomo solo, a cavallo della corsa


----------



## Mari' (6 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Senzasperanze, anch'io ho un punto negativo firmato così, e per il mio primo post sulle scheletre nell'armadio.
> 
> Ma non so come, per ogni punto negativo che prendo, arrivano quelli positivi a rinfrancarmi lo spirito.
> ...


Cazzone! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2010)

*questa è fantastica eh?*

contino, visto che ho beccato il tuo profilo vero me la dai quest'amicizia? il tuo Leonardo 

Robe da matti: 
1) Cerco di non cagarlo
2) Mi manda mp che non leggo e cancello
3) Riesce a trovare il mio nome e cognome e mi chiede per più volte l'amicizia su fb...

Ehi ma cosa devo pensare?

contino?
Il tuo che?



Cavoli nel mio fb, solo le persone che conosco di persona no?
Cavoli nel mio fb, ce stanno le scheletre


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Senzasperanze, anch'io ho un punto negativo firmato così, e per il mio primo post sulle scheletre nell'armadio.
> 
> Ma non so come, per ogni punto negativo che prendo, arrivano quelli positivi a rinfrancarmi lo spirito.
> ...


 Io mi autoelimino dalla competizione. :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cazzone! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma è vero eh?
Io le conosco, poi le presento al papero, e loro fanno, ah ciao contino, tappino, andiamo via col papero...il bello è che alce mi aveva avvisato di ste cose...allora corro a piangere da messalina e lei mi dice, no dai contino non fare così, qua, la mamma ti dà il ciuccio.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2010)

il punto colpisce ancora su questo post.

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?p=77124#post77124

Si vede che il catalogo non è stato gradito eh?
Ah com'è la storia che l'ironia è gradita?


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è vero eh?
> Io le conosco, poi le presento al papero, e loro fanno, ah ciao contino, tappino, andiamo via col papero...il bello è che alce mi aveva avvisato di ste cose...allora corro a piangere da messalina e lei mi dice, no dai contino non fare così, qua, la mamma ti dà il ciuccio.


 


No, Conte, ste cose non le devi pubblicare durante la pausa pranzo!

Non riesco a mangiare, se rido! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, Conte, ste cose non le devi pubblicare durante la pausa pranzo!
> 
> Non riesco a mangiare, se rido! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Quoto. :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

La parte del ciuccio però non si può leggere!! :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto. :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> La parte del ciuccio però non si può leggere!! :rotfl: :rotfl:


Difatti è da fare, non da leggere, vero Conte?


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti è da fare, non da leggere, vero Conte?


 Ah beh...questo è compito di messalina. :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (6 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è vero eh?
> Io le conosco, poi le presento al papero, e loro fanno, ah ciao contino, tappino, andiamo via col papero...il bello è che alce mi aveva avvisato di ste cose...allora corro a piangere da messalina e lei mi dice, no dai contino non fare così, qua, la mamma ti dà il ciuccio.


Che "tenero" che sei :cooldue:


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Papero (6 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è vero eh?
> Io le conosco, poi le presento al papero, e loro fanno, ah ciao contino, tappino, andiamo via col papero...il bello è che alce mi aveva avvisato di ste cose...allora corro a piangere da messalina e lei mi dice, no dai contino non fare così, qua, la mamma ti dà il ciuccio.


C'è un altro Papero in giro!?!?  Un Papero che suona la tromba


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (6 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> contino, visto che ho beccato il tuo profilo vero me la dai quest'amicizia? il tuo Leonardo
> 
> Robe da matti:
> 1) Cerco di non cagarlo
> ...


ma io ci tengo! che Kattivo che sei! (non cè l'emoticon che piange fai conto che l'abbia messa)
mp che non leggo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2010)

*E sentite questa...*

Bollino verde:

Sei l'ottavo nano: porcolo


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Settembre 2010)

Il puntinatore mascherato ha colpito ancora per il "da fare, non da leggere".  Piiiiirlaaaaaaaa


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bollino verde:
> 
> Sei l'ottavo nano: porcolo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bollino verde:
> 
> Sei l'ottavo nano: porcolo


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Settembre 2010)

Mi sono appena beccata una segnalazione negativa (con il solito punto) per aver detto a Giuma di andare dall'avvocato!

Ma dico io, ma devi essere proprio un pezzo di merda per disapprovare un consiglio così

E allora consigliale di continuare a vivere nell'inferno va'.......... complimenti!


----------



## Abigail (9 Settembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi sono appena beccata una segnalazione negativa (con il solito punto) per aver detto a Giuma di andare dall'avvocato!
> 
> Ma dico io, ma devi essere proprio un pezzo di merda per disapprovare un consiglio così
> 
> E allora consigliale di continuare a vivere nell'inferno va'.......... complimenti!


io pure, con un noiosa di là.
Che du cojoni però


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi sono appena beccata una segnalazione negativa (con il solito punto) per aver detto a Giuma di andare dall'avvocato!
> 
> Ma dico io, ma devi essere proprio un pezzo di merda per disapprovare un consiglio così
> 
> E allora consigliale di continuare a vivere nell'inferno va'.......... complimenti!


tant per dare una pigiatina :incazzato::incazzato:
a me ne è arrivata una perchè ho detto che non capivo cosa servisse il buco nel materasso


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Settembre 2010)

Ed io me ne sono appena beccata una che mi è costata 5 punti per aver detto che Ellina è una donna eccezionale.
Ho usato termini pesanti perchè quelli mi sono venuti, soprattutto perchè toccatemi tutto ma non Ellina o donne come lei.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ed io me ne sono appena beccata una che mi è costata 5 punti per aver detto che Ellina è una donna eccezionale.
> Ho usato termini pesanti perchè quelli mi sono venuti, soprattutto perchè toccatemi tutto ma non Ellina o donne come lei.


 
Che pezzo di merda!

(quello che ti ha segnalato ovviamente, non tu Alcino bello )


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ed io me ne sono appena beccata una che mi è costata 5 punti per aver detto che Ellina è una donna eccezionale.
> Ho usato termini pesanti perchè quelli mi sono venuti, soprattutto perchè toccatemi tutto ma non Ellina o donne come lei.


ma qualcuno che firma (rosso) vi è arrivato?


----------



## Abigail (9 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ed io me ne sono appena beccata una che mi è costata 5 punti per aver detto che Ellina è una donna eccezionale.
> Ho usato termini pesanti perchè quelli mi sono venuti, soprattutto perchè toccatemi tutto ma non Ellina o donne come lei.


spero, deduco che il pirla in qestione voti senza  manco guardare ma a nastro.


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> spero, deduco che il pirla in qestione voti senza manco guardare ma a nastro.


però è un pirla che vale 5 :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (9 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> però è un pirla che vale 5 :mrgreen:


il che spiega come gira il mondo


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2010)

*ah!*

si scrivono qua?

il mio anonimo/A vale 3, e pare sia gelosa/o quando parlo dell'ottima cucina della mia ex...


----------



## Abigail (9 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> si scrivono qua?
> 
> il mio anonimo/A vale 3, e pare sia gelosa/o quando parlo dell'ottima cucina della mia ex...


sarà mica l'attuale che cucina di m.......?:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma qualcuno che firma (rosso) vi è arrivato?


a me si e ne sono stata contenta perchè poi ci siamo chiariti in mp


----------



## Iago (9 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> sarà mica l'attuale che cucina di m.......?:carneval:



cucino sempre io!!


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma qualcuno che firma (rosso) vi è arrivato?


no a me tutti . o /


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> sarà mica l'attuale che cucina di m.......?:carneval:


 
che racchia :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (9 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> a me si e ne sono stata contenta perchè poi ci siamo chiariti in mp


di tutte le reputazioni che ho beccato in rosso solo conte, alce e oscuro si sono firmati.
Tutte le alrte sono anonime


----------



## Abigail (9 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> cucino sempre io!!


appunto:carneval:


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> di tutte le reputazioni che ho beccato in rosso solo conte, alce e oscuro si sono firmati.
> Tutte le alrte sono anonime


onore a chi si firma in negativo


----------



## Abigail (9 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> no a me tutti . o /


neanche quello della zoccola??:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: che racchi:singleeye:


----------



## Abigail (9 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> onore a chi si firma in negativo


certo. Ma su tutti i rossi che ho solo tre sono firmati


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> neanche quello della zoccola??:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: che racchi:singleeye:


a meno che non si chiami zoccola lei ....c'era scritto solo zoccola


----------



## Abigail (9 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> a meno che non si chiami zoccola lei ....c'era scritto solo zoccola


di nome ,cognome o soprannome?


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> onore a chi si firma in negativo


 non capisco gli anonimi.se ti disapprovo ci tengo a dirtelo


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> spero, deduco che il pirla in qestione voti senza manco guardare ma a nastro.


l'ultima disapprovazione con puntino mi è arrivata alle 14,59 di oggi

su questo post



Amoremio ha detto:


> non amo gli armadi, non ne ho e non dò craniate ai suddetti altrui :sonno:
> 
> 
> significa che se servono lavoretti col legno faccio da me
> ...


 
non sono sicura ma credo valga 3

e direi che l'ipotesi che fai tu non fa una grinza


----------



## Iago (11 Settembre 2010)

Ringrazio affettuosamente l'utente (e preferirei fosse una donna!!) da 3 punti delle 15h08 di oggi.


----------



## Eliade (11 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> Ringrazio affettuosamente l'utente (*e preferirei fosse una donna!!)* da 3 punti delle 15h08 di oggi.


 Il solito fareniello! :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Iago (11 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Il solito fareniello! :rotfl: :rotfl:


...sei tremenda!!


...vorrei l'onore e l'opportunità di contraccambiare la stima, tutto qua (se poi è una donna tanto meglio! ...che facciamo gli ipocriti?!)


...quindi se si palesasse in privato mi farebbe piacere!

:up:


----------



## Iago (12 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> Ringrazio affettuosamente l'utente (e preferirei fosse una donna!!) da 3 punti delle 15h08 di oggi.



No!

Non solo 3...



Buongiorno :up:


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...sei tremenda!!
> 
> 
> ...vorrei l'onore e l'opportunità di contraccambiare la stima, tutto qua (se poi è una donna tanto meglio! ...che facciamo gli ipocriti?!)
> ...


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Iago (12 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> Ringrazio affettuosamente l'utente (e preferirei fosse una donna!!) da 3 punti delle 15h08 di oggi.





Iago ha detto:


> ...sei tremenda!!
> 
> 
> ...vorrei l'onore e l'opportunità di contraccambiare la stima, tutto qua (se poi è una donna tanto meglio! ...che facciamo gli ipocriti?!)
> ...



Che potenza!!

5 e più volte al giorno!!



aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh (sospirone...)


----------



## Iago (12 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:



...ricevere belle parole ti farà piacere come a me, e come a tutti, no?

...e ti farà più piacere se è un uomo a dirtele, più che una donna?



rotflrrr)


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ricevere belle parole ti farà piacere come a me, e come a tutti, no?
> 
> ...e ti farà più piacere se è un uomo a dirtele, più che una donna?
> 
> ...


Esageratooooo!!!!
Mica son farfallona come te! :rotfl: :rotfl:
Più che altro non ricevo belle parole rivolte a me, ma a quello che scrivo.


----------



## Abigail (12 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Esageratooooo!!!!
> Mica son farfallona come te! :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Più che altro non ricevo belle parole rivolte a me, ma a quello che scrivo.


che dovrebbe essere il senso della votazione


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> che dovrebbe essere il senso della votazione


 Giusto.


----------



## Abigail (12 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Giusto.


invece qui tanti i punti li vedono come le stellette (tipo i trasferelli che aveva gheddafi sulla giacchetta:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> invece qui tanti i punti li vedono come le stellette (tipo *i trasferelli* che aveva gheddafi sulla giacchetta:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen


 :rotfl:

Io ho i tatoo, fanno punteggio?? :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (12 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Io ho i tatoo, fanno punteggio?? :carneval:


dipende se sono belli o tavanate


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> dipende se sono belli o tavanate


 Questi?


----------



## Abigail (12 Settembre 2010)

bellissimi! li hai tutti??


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> bellissimi! li hai tutti??


 Neanche uno...li tengo così, di riserva. :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (12 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Neanche uno...li tengo così, di riserva. :carneval:


:calcio:


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :calcio:


 :rotfl:


----------



## Iago (12 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Esageratooooo!!!!
> Mica son farfallona come te! :rotfl: :rotfl:
> *Più che altro non ricevo belle parole rivolte a me, ma a quello che scrivo. *



ovvio che è a seguito di quello che uno scrive...e a tal proposito si approva o disapprova l'autore.

...di che state parlando??


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ovvio che è a seguito di quello che uno scrive...e a tal proposito si approva o disapprova l'autore.
> 
> *...di che state parlando*??


 Ma nulla...Abigail, come al solito, mi fa andare OT. :carneval:


----------



## Iago (12 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma nulla...Abigail, come al solito, mi fa andare OT. :carneval:



com'era?

_...non sono farfallone comm 'a te??

_:nuke:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma nulla...Abigail, come al solito, mi fa andare OT. :carneval:


ah racchia, sempre a dare la colpa a me stai??:incazzato::incazzato::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ah racchia, sempre a dare la colpa a me stai??:incazzato::incazzato::mexican::mexican::mexican:


Osi anche negarlo?? :carneval:



Iago ha detto:


> com'era?
> 
> _...non sono farfallone comm 'a te??_
> 
> ...


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> bellissimi! li hai tutti??


nel qual caso avrebbe 2 piedi destri???    :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> nel qual caso avrebbe 2 piedi destri???    :carneval:


pignola , è sempre colpa tua , sappilo


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> nel qual caso avrebbe 2 piedi destri???   :carneval:





Abigail ha detto:


> pignola , è sempre colpa tua , sappilo


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
Devo fondare il racchia fan club.


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Devo fondare il racchia fan club.


considerati già presidentessa onoraria:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> pignola , è sempre colpa tua , sappilo


solo perchè non sei ancora pronta a capire che non potevi non sapere che quei tattoo non erano i suoi
non puoi realmente dire che è stato un fraintendimento, che "è capitato"
lei ti ha dato dei segnali che tu hai scelto di non vedere
quando smetterai di raccontartela capirai che lei magari non ti ha detto esplicitamente tutto, ma tu hai scelto di vedere solo quel che volevi 
ecc ecc :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> solo perchè non sei ancora pronta a capire che non potevi non sapere che quei tattoo non erano i suoi
> non puoi realmente dire che è stato un fraintendimento, che "è capitato"
> lei ti ha dato dei segnali che tu hai scelto di non vedere
> quando smetterai di raccontartela capirai che lei magari non ti ha detto esplicitamente tutto, ma tu hai scelto di vedere solo quel che volevi
> ecc ecc :carneval:


ridammi indietro i miei punti:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## brugola (13 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ridammi indietro i miei punti:mrgreen::mrgreen:


e mi ridia anche i miei :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ridammi indietro i miei punti:mrgreen::mrgreen:


con piacere!

su quale sopracciglio li vuoi? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> considerati già presidentessa onoraria:mrgreen::mrgreen:


 Farà questo sporco lavoro. :carneval:

Dunque, di seguito i ruoli.

CEO (che figata): *IO*
Vice preseindete: 
Membri semplici del consiglio di amministrazione: 
Membri superracchia del consiglio di amministrazione:
Amministratore delegato dal CDA:
Dirigenti esecutivi di settore:
Capi uffici di settore:
Responsabili di settore:
Responsabili delle operazioni:
Collaboratori/ici d'ufficio:
Racchie/i semplici:


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Farà questo sporco lavoro. :carneval:
> 
> Dunque, di seguito i ruoli.
> 
> ...


 
io sarò una racchia free lance, consulente in racchitudine applicata al sopracciglio destro e sinistro e parti affini


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> con piacere!
> 
> su quale sopracciglio li vuoi? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:carneval::carneval:che racchia. 
Ma semplice


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io sarò una racchia *free lance*, consulente in racchitudine applicata al sopracciglio destro e sinistro e parti affini


io  racchia a tempo indeterminato:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> io racchia a tempo indeterminato:mrgreen::mrgreen:


 Dunque tu sei il vicepresidente! :mexican:



Amoremio ha detto:


> io sarò una racchia free lance, consulente in racchitudine applicata al sopracciglio destro e sinistro e parti affini


 Dunque una collaboratrice d'ufficio.:rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dunque tu sei il vicepresidente! :mexican:
> 
> 
> Dunque una collaboratrice d'ufficio.:rotfl:


 
che tempi!

il merito non paga mai :blank: :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> che tempi!
> 
> il merito non paga mai :blank: :carneval:


 Eh ma la freelance va a contratto...
Se vuoi essere premiata, iscriviti alle attività del club! :carneval:

Viani....vieni nel club...ti diamo anche i biscotti.


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> che tempi!
> 
> il merito non paga mai :blank: :carneval:


ma scherzi? a te laurea ad honorem


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2010)

che non lo so?

è l'unica laurea in racchitudine che si può avere
e io, modestamente, ce l'ebbi!


----------



## cleo81 (13 Settembre 2010)

Ehi... ormai ho collezionato di tutto:
.
- 
!
*

hihihihihihih :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## mariasole (13 Settembre 2010)

*reputazioni*

Scusate purtroppo non ho mai il tempo di leggere tutto... pertanto chiedo una cosa che magari è già stata discussa:

Ma a cosa cavolo servono le reputazioni?

Una reputazione positiva fà ovviamente piacere, una negativa dovrebbe servire a far riflettere e magari a correggere atteggiamenti errati.

A questo punto mi domando a cosa mi può servire una reputazione negativa  non motivata oppure una con scritto "c'è qualcosa in te che stona"

Cosa stona? 

Non vorrei sembrare polemica, ma mi piacerebbe capire, i confronti servono sopratutto per questo.


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2010)

una nuova utente chiede di sapere se ci sono utenti che, a seguito di una relazione extraconiugale, abbiano coronato il loro sogno d'amore
io rispondo questo



Amoremio ha detto:


> minnie l'ha "coronato"
> 
> purtroppo per lei
> 
> ...


e vengo anonimamente disapprovata con la motivazione "squallore"

lo squallore è in me che riporto una sintesi, mi pare corretta, di una storia pubblicata sul forum?
o perchè ho osato rispondere ad una traditrice?
o in te, caro anonimo, che evidentemente te ne freghi sia di minnie che della nuova utente ma sei molto più concentrato a dare disapprovazioni per motivi insondabili?
non hai il coraggio di dare l'unica motivazione che ti muove?
dillo apertamente "mi stai sul chez" magari aggiungici anche il perchè
potrebbe essere il primo passo
poi chissà un giorno potresti riuscire a aprirti col tuo partner rappresentando cosa vorresti e il reale valore che hai :up:


----------



## Iago (13 Settembre 2010)

...sta pazziella di Admin ce sta facenn spaccà a capa a tutt quant.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fabry (13 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> una nuova utente chiede di sapere se ci sono utenti che, a seguito di una relazione extraconiugale, abbiano coronato il loro sogno d'amore
> io rispondo questo
> 
> 
> ...



La terza che hai scritto...:unhappy:


----------



## Mari' (13 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> una nuova utente chiede di sapere se ci sono utenti che, a seguito di una relazione extraconiugale, abbiano coronato il loro sogno d'amore
> io rispondo questo
> 
> 
> ...


Io ne ho avuti parecchi di rubini per aver dato il benvebuto ad una "traditrice"  precisamente per Sabina


----------



## Mari' (13 Settembre 2010)

Un suggerimento, e' non rispondere ne ai rossi e manco ai verdi, almeno io cosi sto facendo


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Un suggerimento, e' non rispondere ne ai rossi e manco ai verdi, almeno io cosi sto facendo


SI ma almeno si firmassero eh?
Invece ti becchi giudizi tipo noioso...


----------



## Minerva (14 Settembre 2010)

quello che mi sfugge su questo sistema infantile e vigliacchetto quando esalta l'anonimato è che, in teoria ad approvarlo con entusiasmo sono solo il conte e marì, gli altri lo criticano ma lo usano.
sapendo che non serve a nulla ma il gusto di approvare l'amico o disapprovare l'antipatico c'è.
chi può pensare ad una reale democrazia "meritocratica"?
quante sono le persone che valutano con obiettività?
ma se poi admin cancella e decide che caspita votate a fare?
non basta comportarsi con correttezza e non disturbare il prossimo?


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che mi sfugge su questo sistema infantile e vigliacchetto quando esalta l'anonimato è che, in teoria ad approvarlo con entusiasmo sono solo il conte e marì, gli altri lo criticano ma lo usano.
> sapendo che non serve a nulla ma il gusto di approvare l'amico o disapprovare l'antipatico c'è.
> chi può pensare ad una reale democrazia "meritocratica"?
> quante sono le persone che valutano con obiettività?
> ...



Io non rispondo piu', ho deciso ... verdi, rossi, grigi o paonazzi che siano, la miglior cosa da fare e' ignorarli, in modo che non hanno "visibilta' ".


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Settembre 2010)

I sistema è inefficace ed innesca, come giustamente ha detto qualcuno, solo faziosità e miseriette. Si, certo fa piacere ricevere l'approvazione, vedere il punteggio che sale appaga l'io di molti, (pure il mio), ma semplicemente il sistema non serve a nulla.
No, non è vero: ci ha dato da parlare in un periodo in cui evidentemente non abbiamo altri argomenti. Il confessionale è semideserto, gli altri post arrancano a fatica o muoiono abbandonati in un angolo. Solo questo 3d e quello di Admin vanno avanti, e pure loro in notevole stanca.
Ragazzi, siamo tutti un po' spenti o sbaglio? Che è? La fine delle ferie?


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> I sistema è inefficace ed innesca, come giustamente ha detto qualcuno, solo faziosità e miseriette. Si, certo fa piacere ricevere l'approvazione, vedere il punteggio che sale appaga l'io di molti, (pure il mio), ma semplicemente il sistema non serve a nulla.
> No, non è vero: ci ha dato da parlare in un periodo in cui evidentemente non abbiamo altri argomenti. Il confessionale è semideserto, gli altri post arrancano a fatica o muoiono abbandonati in un angolo. Solo questo 3d e quello di Admin vanno avanti, e pure loro in notevole stanca.
> *Ragazzi, siamo tutti un po' spenti o sbaglio?* Che è? La fine delle ferie?


Per quanto mi riguarda io posto nuovi argomenti, ma sono Mari' e, nessuno risponde  :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (14 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda io posto nuovi argomenti, ma sono Mari' e, nessuno risponde  :mrgreen: :rotfl:


 non trovo giusta la chiusura dei thread : cosa li apri a fare per pura esposizione personale?


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non trovo giusta la *chiusura dei thread* : cosa li apri a fare per pura esposizione personale?


Mi dici quale, o meglio quali 3d?


----------



## Minerva (14 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi dici quale, o meglio quali 3d?


 quelli che hai chiuso


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> quelli che hai chiuso


Ti riferisci alla storia di Mari'&Carl, o a quelle sulle vignette? :saggio:


----------



## Amoremio (14 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> I sistema è inefficace ed innesca, come giustamente ha detto qualcuno, solo faziosità e miseriette. Si, certo fa piacere ricevere l'approvazione, vedere il punteggio che sale appaga l'io di molti, (pure il mio), ma semplicemente il sistema non serve a nulla.
> No, non è vero: ci ha dato da parlare in un periodo in cui evidentemente non abbiamo altri argomenti. *Il confessionale è semideserto*, gli altri post arrancano a fatica o muoiono abbandonati in un angolo. Solo questo 3d e quello di Admin vanno avanti, e pure loro in notevole stanca.
> Ragazzi, siamo tutti un po' spenti o sbaglio? Che è? La fine delle ferie?


in confessionale ci sono sempre cose da dire
e in questo periodo mi pare meno deserto che in altri
molti 3d aperti in "libero" non interessano buona parte dell'utenza ed è pure un bene: a sviluppare 3d su argomenti OT rispetto al forum si soffocherebbe il poco che è IT
restano gli scazzi, conclamati o potenziali 
che tristezza


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2010)

Sono "cazzona"? ... si e' vero


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sono "cazzona"? ... si e' vero


Visto il 3d mi sembrava giusto dirtelo con un bel "+" :up:


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Visto il 3d mi sembrava giusto dirtelo con un bel "+" :up:



PSSSSSSSSSSSSsssss non lo dire in giro 

































:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> I sistema è inefficace ed innesca, come giustamente ha detto qualcuno, solo faziosità e miseriette. Si, certo fa piacere ricevere l'approvazione, vedere il punteggio che sale appaga l'io di molti, (pure il mio), ma semplicemente il sistema non serve a nulla.
> No, non è vero: ci ha dato da parlare in un periodo in cui evidentemente non abbiamo altri argomenti. Il confessionale è semideserto, gli altri post arrancano a fatica o muoiono abbandonati in un angolo. Solo questo 3d e quello di Admin vanno avanti, e pure loro in notevole stanca.
> Ragazzi, siamo tutti un po' spenti o sbaglio? Che è? La fine delle ferie?


Magari è solo che se in una piazza piena di gente l'argomento clou da giorni, settimane, mesi è la guerra personale tra 4/6/8 (a dirla grassa!) vecchie utenze il forum si scredita da sè.... io personalmente non mi ci ritrovo in un luogo dove X risponde Z solo per pizzicar o dar torto ad Y che ha risposto invece A.... insomma, a volte è più impegnativo passre la cera sui mobili di casa che leggere da giorni, settimane, mesi sempre le solite discussioni di cui - ovvio - non se ne viene a capo perchè ognuno tira da sè la sua ragione...
Non credo sia la fine delle ferie.... qui i nuovi che entrano vengono consigliati, accolti, aiutati al principio: poi, man manoc he si delinea la loro storia,  o stanno dalla parte di X o stanno dalla parte di Y...non c'è storia....pare che qui ci si debba schierare per forza...
A me non interessa...pensavo che il forum serviosse ad altro...a me è servito per altri scopi...se voglio litigare, tenere il punto, far vedere quanto son più figa o me ne intendo di più vado alle assemblee condominiali e mi faccio pure eleggere consigliere annuale!!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Magari è solo che se in una piazza piena di gente l'argomento clou da giorni, settimane, mesi è la guerra personale tra 4/6/8 (a dirla grassa!) vecchie utenze il forum si scredita da sè.... io personalmente non mi ci ritrovo in un luogo dove X risponde Z solo per pizzicar o dar torto ad Y che ha risposto invece A.... insomma, a volte è più impegnativo passre la cera sui mobili di casa che leggere da giorni, settimane, mesi sempre le solite discussioni di cui - ovvio - non se ne viene a capo perchè ognuno tira da sè la sua ragione...
> Non credo sia la fine delle ferie.... qui i nuovi che entrano vengono consigliati, accolti, aiutati al principio: poi, man manoc he si delinea la loro storia, o stanno dalla parte di X o stanno dalla parte di Y...non c'è storia....pare che qui ci si debba schierare per forza...
> A me non interessa...pensavo che il forum serviosse ad altro...a me è servito per altri scopi...se voglio litigare, tenere il punto, far vedere quanto son più figa o me ne intendo di più vado alle assemblee condominiali e mi faccio pure eleggere consigliere annuale!!!!


Si, vero, il problema è proprio che i disaccordi vengono sempre spostati dall'opinione personale ad una questione di fazioni. Uno (un po' per pararsi il culo, diciamolo) si esprime a favore o torto di una fazione (pur non essendo queste dichiarate) proprio per sentirsi difeso da questa.
Lo spirito del "branco". Che palle.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, vero, il problema è proprio che i disaccordi vengono sempre spostati dall'opinione personale ad una questione di fazioni. Uno (un po' per pararsi il culo, diciamolo) si esprime a favore o torto di una fazione (pur non essendo queste dichiarate) proprio per sentirsi difeso da questa.
> Lo spirito del "branco". Che palle.



O anche che uno/una non si esprime, per timore di essere associato/a a questa o quella fazione.


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> O anche che uno/una non si esprime, per timore di essere associato/a a questa o quella fazione.


 personalmente me ne frego.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> personalmente me ne frego.



Apprezzo davvero chi riesce a comportarsi così, ma non è da tutti.


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Settembre 2010)

Anche io me ne frego... ma siccome mi frega di scrivere in un forum che non credevo un'arena per guerre personali ma un luogo diincontro/scontro su comportamenti umani inerenti i temi dei sentimenti/sesso/famiglia non riesco a non notare che questo forum è spesso altro...
Non scriverci/leggerci, direbbe qualcuno/a....e no,il guaio è che non credo di sbagliare io quando leggo tradimento.it e non guerratrapoveri.com!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Anche io me ne frego... ma siccome mi frega di scrivere in un forum che non credevo un'arena per guerre personali ma un luogo diincontro/scontro su comportamenti umani inerenti i temi dei sentimenti/sesso/famiglia non riesco a non notare che questo forum è spesso altro...
> Non scriverci/leggerci, direbbe qualcuno/a....e no,il guaio è che non credo di sbagliare io quando leggo tradimento.it e non guerratrapoveri.com!!!


 
Puoi anche rimanere in Confessionale e tralasciare le altre cose che spesso, difatti, sono stronzate. no?


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Anche io me ne frego... ma siccome mi frega di scrivere in un forum che non credevo un'arena per guerre personali ma un luogo diincontro/scontro su comportamenti umani inerenti i temi dei sentimenti/sesso/famiglia non riesco a non notare che questo forum è spesso altro...
> Non scriverci/leggerci, direbbe qualcuno/a....e no,il guaio è che non credo di sbagliare io quando leggo tradimento.it e non guerratrapoveri.com!!!


 
Se rimani in confessionale resti fuori dalla maggior parte dei litigi, per fortuna


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Puoi anche rimanere in Confessionale e tralasciare le altre cose che spesso, difatti, sono stronzate. no?


 Infatti, ci ho provato...e ho anche scritto che mi sarei limitata a girovagare lì e basta per un pò....poiho letto un paio di storie nuove e ho visto - per la I volta in un anno - un accaparramento di nuovi utenti da parte di vecchi a dir poco vomitevole.... del tipo: se c'hai le corna saran in cornuti a tenerti per mano, se le corna le fai saranno coloro che si danno ai baccanali ad accoglierti tra le loro passionali membra difendendoti oltre misura pur di difendere il punto.... manco più il confessionale  a seconda dlel storie postate - è luogo oggettivo....
Prova a legger indietro di 2/3 mesi e poi smentiscimi!


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se rimani in confessionale resti fuori dalla maggior parte dei litigi, per fortuna



Mmmm....
I litigi tra utenti in Confessionale sono più sommessi, ma presenti.
Un utente nuovo si trova a leggere post pieni di riferimenti ignoti e di reazioni che non capisce. Esperienza personale...

E comunque, questo non è un fast food consuma e vai, quando decidi di restare vuoi partecipare. Anche perchè ci sono discussioni molto interessanti pure nelle altre sezioni.

Il problema non è dove vai, ma il clima che c'è.
Se in un treno c'è un maniaco in un vagone, ovviamente non ci vuoi andare, ma meglio rendere usabile il vagone piuttosto, no?


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Infatti, ci ho provato...e ho anche scritto che mi sarei limitata a girovagare lì e basta per un pò....poiho letto un paio di storie nuove e ho visto - per la I volta in un anno - un accaparramento di nuovi utenti da parte di vecchi a dir poco vomitevole.... del tipo: se c'hai le corna saran in cornuti a tenerti per mano, se le corna le fai saranno coloro che si danno ai baccanali ad accoglierti tra le loro passionali membra difendendoti oltre misura pur di difendere il punto.... manco più il confessionale a seconda dlel storie postate - è luogo oggettivo....
> Prova a legger indietro di 2/3 mesi e poi smentiscimi!


Ma poi si dimostrato il contrario, in alcuni casi, no?
E poi non è normale che i traditi tendano a schierarsi con altri traditi e viceversa che i traditori tentino di difendersi a vicenda?
Dai, non lasciamoci influenzare da toni e stili un po' chiassosi.
Io almeno preferisco questi, sinceri, piuttosto che certi manierismi falsi, eppure, a parte un soggetto che ho deciso di non sopportare più, io chiacchiero, discuto, rido, ragiono, cazzeggio e medito un po' con tutti.
Prendiamoci meno sul serio, no?


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Mmmm....
> I litigi tra utenti in Confessionale sono più sommessi, ma presenti.
> Un utente nuovo si trova a leggere post pieni di riferimenti ignoti e di reazioni che non capisce. Esperienza personale...
> 
> ...


 
Dai, di maniaci nei nostri 3d non ce ne sono! Possono esserci persone che non apprezziamo, e per queste basta ignorarle. Io ho litigato spesso con Abigail, le ho anche espresso opinioni pesantemente negative, ma questo non mi impedisce di andarci daccordo quando di contrasto non ce n'è. Non è incoerenza, questa, solo voglia di dare il giusto peso alle cose, non pesare le persone e basta.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dai, *di maniaci nei nostri 3d non ce ne sono*! Possono esserci persone che non apprezziamo, e per queste basta ignorarle. Io ho litigato spesso con Abigail, le ho anche espresso opinioni pesantemente negative, ma questo non mi impedisce di andarci daccordo quando di contrasto non ce n'è. Non è incoerenza, questa, solo voglia di dare il giusto peso alle cose, non pesare le persone e basta.


Sì sì non ci sono maniaci, mi spiace se mi sono espressa male!
Uso spesso esempi molto diversi dalla situazione di cui si parla per spiegarmi, in questo caso avrei dovuto stare più attenta.


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma poi si dimostrato il contrario, in alcuni casi, no?
> E poi non è normale che i traditi tendano a schierarsi con altri traditi e viceversa che i traditori tentino di difendersi a vicenda?
> Dai, non lasciamoci influenzare da toni e stili un po' chiassosi.
> Io almeno preferisco questi, sinceri, piuttosto che certi manierismi falsi, eppure, a parte un soggetto che ho deciso di non sopportare più, io chiacchiero, discuto, rido, ragiono, cazzeggio e medito un po' con tutti.
> Prendiamoci meno sul serio, no?


Ma lo dici a me o ai due eserciti l'un contro l'altro armati? perchè son loro che si fan la guerra, mica io.... o altri silenti.... 
A chi rivolgi il tuo "prendiamoci un pò meno sul serio"?


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Sì sì *non ci sono maniaci*, mi spiace se mi sono espressa male!
> Uso spesso esempi molto diversi dalla situazione di cui si parla per spiegarmi, in questo caso avrei dovuto stare più attenta.


La prossima volta ti faccio tò tò sul culetto :diavoletto::diavoletto::diavoletto: heheheheheheh........


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La prossima volta ti faccio tò tò sul culetto :diavoletto::diavoletto::diavoletto: heheheheheheh........



Ti dai al sado? :mexican: :mexican:


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Settembre 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ma lo dici a me o ai due eserciti l'un contro l'altro armati? perchè son loro che si fan la guerra, mica io.... o altri silenti....
> A chi rivolgi il tuo "prendiamoci un pò meno sul serio"?


Accidenti, lo dicevo in senso generale, comprendendoci me stesso!

Come sei aggressiva!


----------



## Abigail (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dai, di maniaci nei nostri 3d non ce ne sono! Possono esserci persone che non apprezziamo, e per queste basta ignorarle. *Io ho litigato spesso con Abigail, le ho anche espresso opinioni pesantemente negative, ma questo non mi impedisce di andarci daccordo quando di contrasto non ce n'è. Non è incoerenza, questa, solo voglia di dare il giusto peso alle cose, non pesare le persone e bast*a.


MI pare di fare lo stesso. Con te come con altri.


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Accidenti, lo dicevo in senso generale, comprendendoci me stesso!
> 
> Come sei aggressiva!


 Aggressiva? no...nella scrittura (anche negli sms) non si capisce il tono... tono pacato, normale...domanda del tipo:" Che ore sono? dicevi di volere la Coca Cola o un caffè? a chi rivolgi il saluto? a chi dici di nonprendersi usl serio?"....io aggressiva? poche volte...solo per lavoro in genere....e anche lì a volte è un bluff per non soccombere, un pò come i cagnolini piccoli abbaiano più di quelli grandi!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> MI pare di fare lo stesso. Con te come con altri.


 
Zidda du, Bianganeve!!!!

Non rompere i coglioni, vai fuori dalle balle!!!!!

















:carneval::carneval::carneval:SCHEEEEERZOOOOOOOOOOO:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Settembre 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Aggressiva? no...nella scrittura (anche negli sms) non si capisce il tono... tono pacato, normale...domanda del tipo:" Che ore sono? dicevi di volere la Coca Cola o un caffè? a chi rivolgi il saluto? a chi dici di nonprendersi usl serio?"....io aggressiva? poche volte...solo per lavoro in genere....e anche lì a volte è un bluff per non soccombere, un pò come i cagnolini piccoli abbaiano più di quelli grandi!!!


 
difatti la mia esclamazione era intenzionalmente provocatoria


----------



## brugola (16 Settembre 2010)

io capisco che si possa  sbroccare ogni tanto, che ci si possa non essere simpatici, ma tutto quello che si sta leggendo in questo forum in questi ultimi giorni è l'esatto specchio di come siamo noi personalmente e noi come società, di come siamo abituati a relazionarci e di quanta poca voglia ci sia di andare avanti senza pestarsi i calli.
E poi ci lamentiamo dei nostri politici....
è chiaro che non possiamo piacere a tutti nè ci possono piacere tutti, ma convivere si può, come nella vita reale, con tutti.
non capisco dove certa gente sia abituata a lavorare, o ha il culo di lavorare in un posto dove sono tutti simpaticissimi, intelligentissimi e anche gnocchissimi ...


----------



## Iago (16 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> io capisco che si possa  sbroccare ogni tanto, che ci si possa non essere simpatici, ma tutto quello che si sta leggendo in questo forum in questi ultimi giorni *è l'esatto specchio di come siamo noi personalmente e noi come società, di come siamo abituati a relazionarci *e di quanta poca voglia ci sia di andare avanti senza pestarsi i calli.
> E poi ci lamentiamo dei nostri politici....
> è chiaro che non possiamo piacere a tutti nè ci possono piacere tutti, ma convivere si può, come nella vita reale, con tutti.
> non capisco dove certa gente sia abituata a lavorare, o ha il culo di lavorare in un posto dove sono tutti simpaticissimi, intelligentissimi e anche gnocchissimi ...



Quoto!


----------



## brugola (16 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> Quoto!


pigiami. :mexican:
e raccontatemi una bella barza


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> pigiami. :mexican:
> e raccontatemi una bella barza


Sei senza un minimo di pudore! Ti ho appena pigiata io e già ti vuoi far pigiare da un altro!!!


----------



## brugola (16 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sei senza un minimo di pudore! Ti ho appena pigiata io e già ti vuoi far pigiare da un altro!!!


non mi ero accorta. sei stato troppo veloce e io non mi sono accorta di niente  :mexican:

 una pigiata precoce


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> non mi ero accorta. sei stato troppo veloce e io non mi sono accorta di niente :mexican:
> 
> una pigiata precoce


Come Verdone dottore a Venezia con la moglie Valeriana _"Tranquilla amore, non sentirai nulla"_

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (16 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> non mi ero accorta. sei stato troppo veloce e io non mi sono accorta di niente  :mexican:
> 
> una pigiata precoce


non ci sono più i pigiatori di una volta:carneval:


----------



## Iago (16 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> pigiami. :mexican:
> e raccontatemi una bella barza



...dice che ti ho già pigiato troppo...

(diciamo che sono abbastanza monogamo...mica vado pigiando a destra e a manca....)

:condom:


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

che coincidenza !mi è arrivata una segnalazione rossa col solo famoso punto per avere espresso una serena opinione sul tred vi descrivete


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (17 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> che coincidenza !mi è arrivata una segnalazione rossa col solo famoso punto per avere espresso una serena opinione sul tred vi descrivete


Avendo io aperto e chiuso il thread potresti pensare a me per il puntino rosso: ti informo che così non è (quando l'ho dato ci ho sempre messo la firma). Anzi, scusami se ho chiuso bruscamente, ma non voglio essere coinvolto in queste vostre brighe.

PS. Ora che ci penso ho solo dato puntini verdi !!!!


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2010)

io ne ho ricevuta una sul thread del papero che mi dice che ho fatto una domanda idiota.
l'intento era che fosse retorica ma forse non ha tutti i torti


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> che coincidenza !mi è arrivata una segnalazione rossa col solo famoso punto per avere espresso una serena opinione sul tred vi descrivete


Non è opera mia, 
Ma dovrebbe farti riflettere.
Pensaci bene, a mente fredda, e chiediti perchè Ettore ha chiuso il 3d.
Senza polemica eh?
I casini inizierebbero così: Te lo spiego?
Uno legge quel 3d, e dice, mi dispiace signori, il Conte non è affatto così come si descrive, ma è un falso e ne ho le prove: io posseggo una foto del Conte.
E per dimostrarvi che il conte è un fake, vi posto la foto.
Ecco come un'innocentissimo 3d, partito per gioco, può venir strumentalizzato in una maniera perniciosissima.
Tutto lì.
Ma ripeto Ettore ha fatto benissimo a chiudere quel 3d.


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Avendo io aperto e chiuso il thread potresti pensare a me per il puntino rosso: ti informo che così non è (quando l'ho dato ci ho sempre messo la firma). Anzi, scusami se ho chiuso bruscamente, ma non voglio essere coinvolto in queste vostre brighe.


guarda che non era affatto una briga!!era una riflessione. Non è che ogni cosa che si scrive ora debba essere analizzata al microscopio per vedere se è nociva o con chissà quali dietrologie eh??
mi spiace che tu l'abbia pensato e mi spiace che chi mi ha votata non abbia chiesto in chiaro tranquillamente.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Avendo io aperto e chiuso il thread potresti pensare a me per il puntino rosso: ti informo che così non è (quando l'ho dato ci ho sempre messo la firma). Anzi, scusami se ho chiuso bruscamente, ma non voglio essere coinvolto in queste vostre brighe.
> 
> PS. Ora che ci penso ho solo dato puntini verdi !!!!


Io ho approvato la tua chiusura.
Sei un uomo intelligentissimo Ettore.
E ammiro molto, io il cazzone, la tua signorilità.:up:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> guarda che non era affatto una briga!!era una riflessione. Non è che ogni cosa che si scrive ora debba essere analizzata al microscopio per vedere se è nociva o con chissà quali dietrologie eh??
> mi spiace che tu l'abbia pensato e mi spiace che chi mi ha votata non abbia chiesto in chiaro tranquillamente.


Allora Asu, fa un' piacere, certe riflessioni, non le postare.
Ti ho consigliato di riflettere attentamente a cosa hai scritto e a come può venir essere vissuto dagli utenti. Ma ripeto, non ti accuso, ti voglio solo far riflettere, anch'io ho letto molto "male" quel tuo post.


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora Asu, fa un' piacere, certe riflessioni, non le postare.
> Ti ho consigliato di riflettere attentamente a cosa hai scritto e a come può venir essere vissuto dagli utenti. Ma ripeto, non ti accuso, ti voglio solo far riflettere, anch'io ho letto molto "male" quel tuo post.


mo me lo segno


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (17 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> guarda che non era affatto una briga!!era una riflessione. Non è che ogni cosa che si scrive ora debba essere analizzata al microscopio per vedere se è nociva o con chissà quali dietrologie eh??
> mi spiace che tu l'abbia pensato e mi spiace che chi mi ha votata non abbia chiesto in chiaro tranquillamente.


OK. L'ho pensato perchè cerco sempre di vedere prima il peggio. Questo perchè rispetto tutti e desidero prevenire i malintesi. La vita mi ha dato questo insegnamento.


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> guarda che non era affatto una briga!!era una riflessione. Non è che ogni cosa che si scrive ora debba essere analizzata al microscopio per vedere se è nociva o con chissà quali dietrologie eh??
> *mi spiace che tu l'abbia pensato e mi spiace che chi mi ha votata non abbia chiesto in chiaro tranquillamente*.


questo è incoerente , però
o accettate sempre il sistema o non votate


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2010)

cmq davvero, certe reputazioni negative si commentano da sole.
a una barzelletta mi scrivono repellente come te...a un commento sul fatto che ciascuno ha una sensibilità soggettiva  mi scrive vergognati.
ma che cosa vuol dire?
dimmi perchè mi devo vergognare, così che senso ha?


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è incoerente , però
> o accettate sempre il sistema o non votate


posso commentare i giudizi cretini e offensivi anonimi dati per stupidate pur accettando il sistema ,no?


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> posso commentare i giudizi cretini e offensivi anonimi dati per stupidate pur accettando il sistema ,no?


 puoi tutto, però suona bizzarro


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (17 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> posso commentare i giudizi cretini e offensivi anonimi dati per stupidate pur accettando il sistema ,no?


MI sembra non solo legittimo, ma doveroso ed "educativo" (che brutta parola, ma prendetela con le molle...).
:up:


----------



## Angel (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> cmq davvero, certe reputazioni negative si commentano da sole.
> a una barzelletta mi scrivono repellente come te...a un commento sul fatto che ciascuno ha una sensibilità soggettiva  mi scrive vergognati.
> ma che cosa vuol dire?
> dimmi perchè mi devo vergognare, così che senso ha?


Tra l'altro sempre anonime :rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> puoi tutto, però suona bizzarro


e che suoni bizzarro
miiiiiiiii che pesa...:condom:


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> puoi tutto, però suona bizzarro


assolutamente non vedo perchè 
il post è antologia delle reputazioni


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Abigail ha detto:


> e che suoni bizzarro
> miiiiiiiii che pesa...:condom:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2010)

*Guardate...*

Infatti.
A conti fatti, e mi dispiace dirlo, sono stati solo i profitti delle mie storiette, a colmare le perdite delle grandi storie.
Per me è andata così anche oggi pomeriggio. 

Questo post, in cui io con candore e sincerità, ammetto la mia situazione, è stato votato negativamente con .....
Ma mi dispiace per voi tutti che penate per i grandi amori.
Io non ho realizzato il mio sogno d'amore.
Ssono solo sopravvissuto grazie alle mie storiette.
Resterò un'eterno adolescente?
Che me frega?
A me questo è toccato nella vita, e lo preferisco di molto, a tante sofferenze.
Poi che me frega? Un rubino in mezzo ai smeraldi che male fa?
Io sono un' uomo sincero.
Vuoi una storietta? Eccomi qua..
Vuoi un grande amore? Rivolgiti altrove.
Che t'importa se io per un pomeriggio sono il pupassetto de una?
Ti tolgo qualcosa a te?


----------



## Papero (17 Settembre 2010)

oggi ho perso due punti. due burbe mi hanno segnalato:

Admin 17/09/2010 16:27 sei un fuori di testa 
Barze notturne in... 17/09/2010 15:57 orrenda


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (17 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti.
> A conti fatti, e mi dispiace dirlo, sono stati solo i profitti delle mie storiette, a colmare le perdite delle grandi storie.
> Per me è andata così anche oggi pomeriggio.
> 
> ...


La tua onestà intellettuale rivela qualità.
Anche io, forse, la penserei come te se non fossi un pò stanco, se non avessi terminato le energie, se non avessi perso la curiosità.
:up::up::up:


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> oggi ho perso due punti. due burbe mi hanno segnalato:
> 
> Admin 17/09/2010 16:27 sei un fuori di testa
> Barze notturne in... 17/09/2010 15:57 orrenda


vabbè è anche per oggi ci siam presi la quotidiana  scortina di mirtilli


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> La tua onestà intellettuale rivela qualità.
> Anche io, forse, la penserei come te se non fossi un pò stanco, se non avessi terminato le energie, se non avessi perso la curiosità.
> :up::up::up:


Sogno di finire così, questo è il mio unico sogno ora:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snr8fLYWAwQ&feature=related

Le ho proprio studiate tutte nella vita per sfuggire al dolore di esistere!


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2010)

:singleeye: e un bel ridicola vogliamo farcelo mancare?


----------



## Angel (17 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sogno di finire così, questo è il mio unico sogno ora:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snr8fLYWAwQ&feature=related
> 
> Le ho proprio studiate tutte nella vita per sfuggire al dolore di esistere!


Schiattare facendoti un enorme cannone?? 

Un infartino facendo del sano sesso no?? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti.
> A conti fatti, e mi dispiace dirlo, sono stati solo i profitti delle mie storiette, a colmare le perdite delle grandi storie.
> Per me è andata così anche oggi pomeriggio.
> 
> ...


Altro rubino ci fai schifo cretino.

Che dire in risposta?
Per fortuna voi non siete tutti uguali no?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Schiattare facendoti un enorme cannone??
> 
> Un infartino facendo del sano sesso no?? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ho chiuso con il sesso.


----------



## Papero (17 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Avendo io aperto e chiuso il thread potresti pensare a me per il puntino rosso: ti informo che così non è (quando l'ho dato ci ho sempre messo la firma). Anzi, scusami se ho chiuso bruscamente, ma non voglio essere coinvolto in queste vostre brighe.
> 
> PS. Ora che ci penso ho solo dato puntini verdi !!!!


186x94 Kg

Occhi neri, capelli neri (che però stanno cadendo questi bucaioli). 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> vabbè è anche per oggi ci siam presi la quotidiana scortina di mirtilli


Io sono qui che mi aspetto una valanga di rubini per un altro post e non mi arrivano....non capisco


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Altro rubino* ci fai* schifo cretino.
> 
> Che dire in risposta?
> Per fortuna voi non siete tutti uguali no?


 
Ma perchè* ci*: votano in coppia o in squadra?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sono qui che mi aspetto una valanga di rubini per un altro post e non mi arrivano....non capisco


Donna vai in cerca di rogne?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho chiuso con il sesso.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma perchè* ci*: votano in coppia o in squadra?


E non capisco CI fai schifo a noi donne o CI fai schifo a noi vittime di un'adulterio? Mah...
Tu comunque non mi fai affatto schifo é?:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna vai in cerca di rogne?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No giuro, avresti le tue belle colpe, ma ero sicura che fioccavano e invece niente...mah


----------



## Papero (17 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> No giuro, avresti le tue belle colpe, ma ero sicura che fioccavano e invece niente...mah


Io ti voterei ma ho finito le cartucce! Comunque farfallina sappi che io sono un bel fuco


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io ti voterei ma ho finito le cartucce! Comunque farfallina sappi che io sono un bel fuco


 anvedi ...paperi con farfalle:racchia:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E non capisco CI fai schifo a noi donne o CI fai schifo a noi vittime di un'adulterio? Mah...
> Tu comunque non mi fai affatto schifo é?:mrgreen:


:forza:

Resta il fatto che è una persona singola che parla al plurale

plurale maiestatis ma non eri tu l'unico nobile?:rotfl::rotfl::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io ti voterei ma ho finito le cartucce! Comunque farfallina sappi che io sono un bel fuco


Avevo una battuta pronta ma dopo altro che rubini.....:mrgreen:
non posso neanche pigiarti


----------



## Mari' (17 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Avevo una battuta pronta ma dopo altro che rubini....*.:mrgreen:
> non posso neanche pigiarti


... e ti spaventi per cosi poco


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e ti spaventi per cosi poco


No Marì è che ho 3 quadratini e mi piacciono tanto


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> No Marì è che ho 3 quadratini e mi piacciono tanto


Complimenti per il tuo successo forumistico allora.
:up::up::up:


----------



## Anna A (17 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> anvedi ...paperi con farfalle:racchia:


e non mancano neanche i papaveri


----------



## Mari' (17 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> No Marì è che ho 3 quadratini e mi piacciono tanto


Io manco li guardo piu'  con tutto quel verde mi sembro una leghista :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Angel (17 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> No Marì è che ho 3 quadratini e mi piacciono tanto


3 pure io :up:..stavo meditando di farmeli tatuare su una chiappa :rotfl:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (17 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sogno di finire così, questo è il mio unico sogno ora:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snr8fLYWAwQ&feature=related
> 
> Le ho proprio studiate tutte nella vita per sfuggire al dolore di esistere!


SE leggi un mio intervento su un topic di Persa su quale personaggio di film famosi ci si sentisse (uno dei mie primi giorni qui), noterai quello che ho scritto.
Sono un pò tuo fratello maggiore (solo perchè sono più vecchio, neh ?).


----------



## Fabry (17 Settembre 2010)

Ci sono dei dietrologi su questo forum, ho ricevuto due rubini per il 3d che ho aperto il 31 di agosto in privee. :rotfl::rotfl:

Le motivazioni ve le risparmio perché sono penose e naturalmente anonime.

Saranno i soliti ignoti che danno valutazioni alla c...o di cane, per ricaricare la pistolina ad acqua....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ci sono dei dietrologi su questo forum, ho ricevuto due rubini per il 3d che ho aperto il 31 di agosto in privee. :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Le motivazioni ve le risparmio perché sono penose e naturalmente anonime.
> 
> ...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> 186x94 Kg
> 
> Occhi neri, capelli neri (che però stanno cadendo questi bucaioli).
> 
> :mrgreen:


apperò, 94 chili di papero mi garbano:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
(con questa so che potrò mettere su un collanino di rubini da fare invidia alla queen elisabeth:mrgreen::mrgreen


----------



## Irene (17 Settembre 2010)

Barze notturne in... 17/09/2010 15:57lavati la bocca   


volevo rassicurare il mittente di questo rubino rosso che io faccio per ben 4 volte al giorno questa operazione..   :up:
grazie della tua premura !!!  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2010)

Irene ha detto:


> Barze notturne in... 17/09/2010 15:57lavati la bocca
> 
> 
> volevo rassicurare il mittente di questo rubino rosso che io faccio per ben 4 volte al giorno questa operazione.. :up:
> grazie della tua premura !!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


I rubini sulle barzellette sono veramene ridicoli


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

*for my anonymous*

...non sei d'accordo??






(chiedo scusa all'utenza, ma è l'unico modo di comunicare!
...mi sento come in quel film, ve lo ricordate?)


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> OK. L'ho pensato perchè cerco sempre di vedere prima il peggio. Questo perchè rispetto tutti e desidero prevenire i malintesi. La vita mi ha dato questo insegnamento.


Apprezzo, per certi versi, la tua decisione, la depreco per altri versi.
Comincio davvero ad essere pesantemente infastidito da tutta questa atmosfera di paura di intrighi, di manie di persecuzione, di ficcanasamento, mi malvolenza, di pettegolezzo, di remora a priori, di maneggio e disonestà, di pochezza malcelata e rivestita alla bellemeglio di ipocriti manierismi, ne ho piene le palle di buonismi di convenienza e lapidazioni solenni.
Mi tocca sostenere Asu nella sua osservazione riguardo la semplicità e la naturalezza con la quale alcuni, me compreso, hanno fornito dati personali, senza che nessuno se ne sia sentito obbligato in alcun modo, senza che nessuno abbia mostrato timore che qualche orco cattivo ne possa fare chissà che uso. Certo, era una considerazione che avrebbe potuto innescare tutta una serie di botta e risposta fino ad arrivare ai soliti litigi, quindi tu, Ettore, ti sei sentito a disagio ed hai chiuso. Bene.

Salvo il fatto che tutto questo non è altro che un diverso modo di alimentare le solite paure, le solite invettive, i soliti atteggiamenti recriminatori.
Porca puttana, tentiamo, cristo, tentiamo almeno, non ho detto che dobbiamo riuscirci a tutti i cosi, ad essere un tantino superiori a tutto questo. 
Che palle CHE PALLE CHE PALLE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Apprezzo, per certi versi, la tua decisione, la depreco per altri versi.
> Comincio davvero ad essere pesantemente infastidito da tutta questa atmosfera di paura di intrighi, di manie di persecuzione, di ficcanasamento, mi malvolenza, di pettegolezzo, di remora a priori, di maneggio e disonestà, di pochezza malcelata e rivestita alla bellemeglio di ipocriti manierismi, ne ho piene le palle di buonismi di convenienza e lapidazioni solenni.
> Mi tocca sostenere Asu nella sua osservazione riguardo la semplicità e la naturalezza con la quale alcuni, me compreso, hanno fornito dati personali, senza che nessuno se ne sia sentito obbligato in alcun modo, senza che nessuno abbia mostrato timore che qualche orco cattivo ne possa fare chissà che uso. Certo, era una considerazione che avrebbe potuto innescare tutta una serie di botta e risposta fino ad arrivare ai soliti litigi, quindi tu, Ettore, ti sei sentito a disagio ed hai chiuso. Bene.
> 
> ...


 :up::up::up:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (17 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Apprezzo, per certi versi, la tua decisione, la depreco per altri versi.
> Comincio davvero ad essere pesantemente infastidito da tutta questa atmosfera di paura di intrighi, di manie di persecuzione, di ficcanasamento, mi malvolenza, di pettegolezzo, di remora a priori, di maneggio e disonestà, di pochezza malcelata e rivestita alla bellemeglio di ipocriti manierismi, ne ho piene le palle di buonismi di convenienza e lapidazioni solenni.
> Mi tocca sostenere Asu nella sua osservazione riguardo la semplicità e la naturalezza con la quale alcuni, me compreso, hanno fornito dati personali, senza che nessuno se ne sia sentito obbligato in alcun modo, senza che nessuno abbia mostrato timore che qualche orco cattivo ne possa fare chissà che uso. Certo, era una considerazione che avrebbe potuto innescare tutta una serie di botta e risposta fino ad arrivare ai soliti litigi, quindi tu, Ettore, ti sei sentito a disagio ed hai chiuso. Bene.
> 
> ...


E' esattamente questa la ragione della chiusura del topic.


----------



## Eliade (17 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> I rubini sulle barzellette sono veramene ridicoli


 Quoto! :condom:


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto! :condom:




ooohhh, buonaseraaa...tutto bene??

:nuke:


----------



## Angel (17 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> I rubini sulle barzellette sono veramene ridicoli





Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto! :condom:


Mai dato disapprovazione...se devo dire qualcosa lo fo nel thread...quindi eliminatemi dai vostri rubini neri anonimi :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (17 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Ehi... ormai ho collezionato di tutto:
> .
> -
> !
> ...



io vado di  punti e di  *stupida* 

se fosse in chiaro   , sul punto non quoterei ... ma sullo stupida lo farei...


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Mai dato disapprovazione...se devo dire qualcosa lo fo nel thread...quindi eliminatemi dai vostri rubini neri anonimi :rotfl::rotfl:



io sono perennemente bloccato...devo andare sempre in giro...


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Apprezzo, per certi versi, la tua decisione, la depreco per altri versi.
> Comincio davvero ad essere pesantemente infastidito da tutta questa atmosfera di paura di intrighi, di manie di persecuzione, di ficcanasamento, mi malvolenza, di pettegolezzo, di remora a priori, di maneggio e disonestà, di pochezza malcelata e rivestita alla bellemeglio di ipocriti manierismi, ne ho piene le palle di buonismi di convenienza e lapidazioni solenni.
> Mi tocca sostenere Asu nella sua osservazione riguardo la semplicità e la naturalezza con la quale alcuni, me compreso, hanno fornito dati personali, senza che nessuno se ne sia sentito obbligato in alcun modo, senza che nessuno abbia mostrato timore che qualche orco cattivo ne possa fare chissà che uso. Certo, era una considerazione che avrebbe potuto innescare tutta una serie di botta e risposta fino ad arrivare ai soliti litigi, quindi tu, Ettore, ti sei sentito a disagio ed hai chiuso. Bene.
> 
> ...


alce, nonostante quel "mi tocca" credo di amarti:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Angel (17 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> io sono perennemente bloccato...devo andare sempre in giro...


Sarà l'orario.....ma... scusa??


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> alce, nonostante quel "mi tocca" credo di amarti:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ok, visto che non ti va se "mi tocca"....... quand'è che si tromba?


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ok, visto che non ti va se "mi tocca"....... quand'è che si tromba?


a babbo morto
d'altronde sei talmente pieno di fans che non ne hai bisogno:singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> a babbo morto


Il mio, poverino, se n'è andato da un pezzo, ma qui non si batte chiodo


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il mio, poverino, se n'è andato da un pezzo, ma qui non si batte chiodo


alce, devo ammettere che ti ho di molto rivalutato.
sei sempre un pessimista scassacazzi ma chapeau per molti tuoi ragionamenti ed atteggiamenti.
Lo dico con molta umiltà e sinceramente
comunque anche il mi babbo se n'è andato da un pezzo, non volevo fare battute idiote


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> a babbo morto
> d'altronde sei talmente pieno di fans che non ne hai bisogno:singleeye::singleeye:


che infame che sei 

Non credere a quello che ti dice il conte: lui fa il frignetta, dice che io e il Papero gli trombiamo tutte quelli che lui irretisce, ma per quanto mi riguarda, o il Papero fa doppio lavoro, oppure il Conte non lascia certo "avanzi".


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> a babbo morto
> d'altronde sei talmente pieno di fans che non ne hai bisogno:singleeye::singleeye:





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> che infame che sei
> 
> Non credere a quello che ti dice il conte: lui fa il frignetta, dice che io e il Papero gli trombiamo tutte quelli che lui irretisce, ma per quanto mi riguarda, o il Papero fa doppio lavoro, oppure il Conte non lascia certo "avanzi".


Giuro ho provato a restarne fuori ma soffro un po' a vedervi civettare così:carneval:quindi occhio Abigail che ti curo:singleeye:


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giuro ho provato a restarne fuori ma soffro un po' a vedervi civettare così:carneval:quindi occhio Abigail che ti curo:singleeye:


tranquilla, io e alce siamo come due cagnacci  che si studiano


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> alce, devo ammettere che ti ho di molto rivalutato.
> *sei sempre un pessimista scassacazzi* ma chapeau per molti tuoi ragionamenti ed atteggiamenti.
> Lo dico con molta umiltà e sinceramente
> comunque anche il mi babbo se n'è andato da un pezzo, non volevo fare battute idiote


Vada per lo scassacazzi, d'altro canto a fatica mi sopporto da solo, ma perchè pessimista???? Cacchio, dove tutti son li che si frignano addosso io sono sempre fermo sul fatto che le cose migliorano sempre!!!

Riguardo al momento idilliaco che sembra esserci tra noi ultimamente, credo che semplicemente sia una questione di fasi lunari, precessione degli equinozi, macchie solari e trigono tra Marte, Luna e Saturno. E poi sono uno che dimentica facilmente , quindi non ricordo mai i motivi per cui litigo con qualcuno (sempre che la cosa in sè non abbia poi grande importanza).
Riguardo al babbo, nulla di che, figurati.......... ma da quanto ho capito: ciccia, uffa!


----------



## Angel (17 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> tranquilla, io e alce siamo come due cagnacci  che si studiano


Non ho avuto un bel Flash :condom: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Non ho avuto un bel Flash :condom: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Neppure io!!!!! Oddio, dipende dal tipo di "studio" che si intende :rotfl::rotfl::mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> tranquilla, io e alce siamo come due cagnacci che si studiano


Sai che scherzo, ti avevo pigiata.
Seriamente siete due persone intelligenti che probabilmente su molte cose non vi trovate ma quando c'è da fare una battuta e una risata (ben vengano in sti giorni) seppellite l'ascia di guerra e ve la ghignate.
Vi assicuro che da fuori suscitate simpatia

In fondo Abigail anch'io e te siamo un po' così. Ci pigliamo poco su alcuni discorsi ma poi quando è il momento sappiamo anche divertirci


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vada per lo scassacazzi, d'altro canto a fatica mi sopporto da solo, ma perchè pessimista???? Cacchio, dove tutti son li che si frignano addosso io sono sempre fermo sul fatto che le cose migliorano sempre!!!
> 
> Riguardo al momento idilliaco che sembra esserci tra noi ultimamente, credo che semplicemente sia una questione di fasi lunari, precessione degli equinozi, macchie solari e trigono tra Marte, Luna e Saturno. E poi sono uno che dimentica facilmente , quindi non ricordo mai i motivi per cui litigo con qualcuno (sempre che la cosa in sè non abbia poi grande importanza).
> Riguardo al babbo, nulla di che, figurati.......... ma da quanto ho capito: ciccia, uffa!


sei pessimista perchè la vita ti ha chiesto il dazio presto.
siamo in tanti.
o forse solo dannatamente realisti.
però sei saldo e hai dei valori fondamentali che condivido e in cui credo.
certo, siamo in fase lunare. Lo scazzo, lo scontro su idee e opinioni è dietro l'angolo ma io oggi prima di scazzare con te conto fino a 10 e mi ricordo dei valori , degli ideali in cui hai detto di credere , in cui credo anch'io e mi dico che in fondo il bello della vita è che non tutti i gusti sono alla menta.
Mi dispiace sempre quello che mi hai scritto in una reputazione perchè non è come sono ma prendo su e purto a ca' ,ma provo a dimostrare a te e a chi m'interessa qui dentro che non è così.
se ci riesco bene se no amen.
ma qui più che altrove, è idiota farsi la guerra.


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai che scherzo, ti avevo pigiata.
> Seriamente siete due persone intelligenti che probabilmente su molte cose non vi trovate ma quando c'è da fare una battuta e una risata (ben vengano in sti giorni) seppellite l'ascia di guerra e ve la ghignate.
> Vi assicuro che da fuori suscitate simpatia
> 
> In fondo Abigail anch'io e te siamo un po' così. Ci pigliamo poco su alcuni discorsi ma poi quando è il momento sappiamo anche divertirci


non è vero che ci pigliamo su pochi discorsi e di te ammiro il metterti in discussione.
sei solo una rivale sul fronte geriatrico:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> non è vero che ci pigliamo su pochi discorsi e di te ammiro il metterti in discussione.
> *sei solo una rivale sul fronte geriatrico:mrgreen::mrgreen:[/QUOTE*]
> 
> Vedi che fai di tutto per buttarla in rissa:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Papero (17 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> non è vero che ci pigliamo su pochi discorsi e di te ammiro il metterti in discussione.
> sei solo una rivale sul fronte geriatrico:mrgreen::mrgreen:


ame un vummi garbahe nessuna delle due :mexican:


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> ame un vummi garbahe nessuna delle due :mexican:


ma come!! ti ho pure detto che ommo de panza ommo de sostanza:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> sei pessimista perchè la vita ti ha chiesto il dazio presto.
> siamo in tanti.
> o forse solo dannatamente realisti.
> però sei saldo e hai dei valori fondamentali che condivido e in cui credo.
> ...


 
Scherzi a parte, e qui però non voglio innescare discussioni  sgradevoli, devo dire che ho notato ed apprezzato un certo cambiamento da parte tua, un notevole allentamento di alcuni atteggiamenti che ho sinceramente odiato in passato. Credo che oggi come oggi il contare fino a 10 tu non lo faccia solo con me.
Ci sono momenti, in gruppi come il nostro, nei quali si creano "fazioni" o meglio gruppetti che per qualche tempo agiscono più o meno all'unisono magari battibeccando con altri o semplicemente escludendoli. Queste sono cose relativamente naturali, l'importante è che prima o poi qualcuno se ne renda conto e accompagni gli altri a maggior obiettività e apertura.
Quando questo accade, ecco che si stoppa il cazzeggio, si ritorna a bomba e tutto va bene. Quando invece lo spirito di branco rende troppo aggressivi, ecco che il patatrac è inevitabile.
......... Uffaaaaa! Godiamoci questo momento, e fanculo le menate


----------



## Abigail (18 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte, e qui però non voglio innescare discussioni  sgradevoli, devo dire che ho notato ed apprezzato un certo cambiamento da parte tua, un notevole allentamento di alcuni atteggiamenti che ho sinceramente odiato in passato. Credo che oggi come oggi il contare fino a 10 tu non lo faccia solo con me.
> Ci sono momenti, in gruppi come il nostro, nei quali si creano "fazioni" o meglio gruppetti che per qualche tempo agiscono più o meno all'unisono magari battibeccando con altri o semplicemente escludendoli. Queste sono cose relativamente naturali, l'importante è che prima o poi qualcuno se ne renda conto e accompagni gli altri a maggior obiettività e apertura.
> Quando questo accade, ecco che si stoppa il cazzeggio, si ritorna a bomba e tutto va bene. Quando invece lo spirito di branco rende troppo aggressivi, ecco che il patatrac è inevitabile.
> ......... Uffaaaaa! Godiamoci questo momento, e fanculo le menate


petta che finisco di contare e sono solo al 5:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> petta che finisco di contare e sono solo al 5:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Per arrivare a 10 devi prima liberare le dita dell'altra mano dal naso?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> ame un vummi garbahe nessuna delle due :mexican:


E' l'età che ti frega.....Però si può fare un'eccezione:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Abigail (18 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' l'età che ti frega.....Però si può fare un'eccezione:carneval::carneval:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: che racchiona!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Settembre 2010)

Ragazzi, ma che manica di sfigati siamo, a mezzanotte e 10 di un venerdì sera attaccati al pc?!
Andiamo pure noi a far statistica?


----------



## Abigail (18 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Per arrivare a 10 devi prima liberare le dita dell'altra mano dal naso?


ovvio:mrgreen::mrgreen: e poi qui non ho nessun banco:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (18 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ragazzi, ma che manica di sfigati siamo, a mezzanotte e 10 di un venerdì sera attaccati al pc?!
> Andiamo pure noi a far statistica?


vedi che sei scassacazzi?
ma sorvola no??:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: che racchiona!!


E va bè scusa Alce ha occhi solo per te oggi, che devo fare
E pensare che ho appena parlato bene di lui in un altro tread.
Adesso torno di là e cancello:scopa:


----------



## Abigail (18 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> E va bè scusa Alce ha occhi solo per te oggi, che devo fare
> E pensare che ho appena parlato bene di lui in un altro tread.
> Adesso torno di là e cancello:scopa:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: petta che segno. Una in meno:mexican:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (18 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> E va bè scusa Alce ha occhi solo per te oggi, che devo fare
> E pensare che ho appena parlato bene di lui in un altro tread.
> Adesso torno di là e cancello:scopa:


Servono un paio di occhi ?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: petta che segno. Una in meno:mexican:


 
no che segni...hai vinto solo per questa sera:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> E va bè scusa Alce ha occhi solo per te oggi, che devo fare
> E pensare che ho appena parlato bene di lui in un altro tread.
> Adesso torno di là e cancello:scopa:


Vedi che infame? Le belle parole solo per convenienza eh?! Mi hai usato e mò mi disprezzi


----------



## Abigail (18 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> no che segni...hai vinto solo per questa sera:carneval::carneval::carneval:


si vive alla giornata:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vedi che infame? Le belle parole solo per convenienza eh?! Mi hai usato e mò mi disprezzi


Io ti disprezzo? ma se è tutta sera che mi ignori
Ma guarda che hai un bel coraggio
Non ho ancora cancellato di là....puoi ancora convincermi:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Abigail (18 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ti disprezzo ma se è tutta sera che mi ignori
> Ma guarda che hai un bel coraggio
> Non ho ancora cancellato di là....puoi ancora convincermi:carneval::carneval:


stanno dando un servizio su trivulzio su sky!! che aspetti???:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> stanno dando un servizio su trivulzio su sky!! che aspetti???:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Hai paura eh? Pensavi di aver vinto facile?
Però....la tentazione di Sky è forte. Boh adesso decido:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (18 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai paura eh? Pensavi di aver vinto facile?
> *Però....la tentazione di Sky è forte*. Boh adesso decido:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:mrgreen::mrgreen: chemelodiciaffà:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2010)

Irene ha detto:


> Barze notturne in... 17/09/2010 15:57lavati la bocca
> 
> 
> volevo rassicurare il mittente di questo rubino rosso che io faccio per ben 4 volte al giorno questa operazione..   :up:
> grazie della tua premura !!!  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Quante storie per un rubino farlocco...
Donna, non hai ricevuto pure tu uno smeraldo dal Conte?
E di che ti lamenti?
Porco mondo sempre tutte a piangere...


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ti disprezzo ma se è tutta sera che mi ignori
> Ma guarda che hai un bel coraggio
> Non ho ancora cancellato di là....puoi ancora convincermi:carneval::carneval:


 
Aaaaaaaah, non sono capace a fare il verme striciante.

Io non ti ho mica ignorata, solo che stavo discutendo con Abi.

E poi io mica sono abituato a sentirmi conteso, mica sono il Conte che con due paroline fa contente tutte in un colpo solo!


----------



## Abigail (18 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Aaaaaaaah, non sono capace a fare il verme striciante.
> 
> Io non ti ho mica ignorata, solo che stavo discutendo con Abi.
> 
> E poi io mica sono abituato a sentirmi conteso, mica sono il Conte che con due paroline fa contente tutte in un colpo solo!


con le paroline son capaci tutti eh??:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai paura eh? Pensavi di aver vinto facile?
> Però....la tentazione di Sky è forte. Boh adesso decido:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Non ho capito la storia di Sky :triste:


----------



## Abigail (18 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non ho capito la storia di Sky :triste:


farfalla ama i giurassici:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Aaaaaaaah, non sono capace a fare il verme striciante.*
> 
> Io non ti ho mica ignorata, solo che stavo discutendo con Abi.
> 
> E poi io mica sono abituato a sentirmi conteso, mica sono il Conte che con due paroline fa contente tutte in un colpo solo!


 
Non ho dubbi su questo, scherzavo ovviamente. 
Non stavi discutendo abbiate il coraggio delle vostre azioni:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Seriamente: quello che ho detto di là non lo cancello sai che è la verità

Occhio che il Conte è arrivato e adesso ci mette in riga


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> con le paroline son capaci tutti eh??:carneval::carneval:


 
Io no


----------



## Abigail (18 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io no


io neppure


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> farfalla ama i giurassici:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Tutto per mettermi in cattiva luce con Alce che è un ragazzino.....E' un colpo basso:rotfl::rotfl::mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (18 Settembre 2010)

domani me tuca de lavurà:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
notte a tutti


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> farfalla ama i giurassici:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
Ah, ecco. Sono fuori questione, allora. Visto che non è colpa mia?


----------



## Abigail (18 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tutto per mettermi in cattiva luce con Alce che è un ragazzino.....E' un colpo basso:rotfl::rotfl::mrgreen:


ragazzino??
sei imbarazzante


----------



## Abigail (18 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ah, ecco. Sono fuori questione, allora. Visto che non è colpa mia?


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> domani me tuca de lavurà:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> notte a tutti


Io non ho lavorato nemmeno oggi (sciopero).

Penseremo a te, domani


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ragazzino??
> sei imbarazzante


E lassscialaddireeeeee 


"imbarazzante".......carogna che sei


----------



## Abigail (18 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io non ho lavorato nemmeno oggi (sciopero).
> 
> Penseremo a te, domani


:kick::kick::kick::kick:


----------



## Abigail (18 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E lassscialaddireeeeee
> 
> 
> "imbarazzante".......carogna che sei


se mi dessero della ragazzina m'incazzerei


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> domani me tuca de lavurà:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> notte a tutti


Buona notte
Campo libero:carneval::carneval:
Bene Alce dicevamo...........?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (18 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Buona notte
> Campo libero:carneval::carneval:
> Bene Alce dicevamo...........?:rotfl::rotfl:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:che zozza:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
punti sulla mia narcolessia:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:che zozza:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> punti sulla mia narcolessia:mrgreen:


Ancora qui sei?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> se mi dessero della ragazzina m'incazzerei


La saggezza di un centenario nel corpo di un adolescente. Sarebbe un bel traguardo, no?


----------



## Abigail (18 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ancora qui sei?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


alceeeeeeeeeee
ricordati dei nostri valori, la serietà, la coscienza, la concupiscienza:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
insomma andatevene affanculo va':mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
madonna ragazzi, lavorare di sabato mi fa troppo incazzare


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Buona notte
> Campo libero:carneval::carneval:
> Bene Alce dicevamo...........?:rotfl::rotfl:


Avresti almeno dovuto aspettare che si chiudesse la porta alle spalle.......


----------



## Abigail (18 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Avresti almeno aspettare che si chiudesse la porta alle spalle
> alcetto, :mrgreen:, quella manco sa di bc
> chiediglielo.
> io solo ti capisco:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Avresti almeno aspettare che si chiudesse la porta alle spalle.......


Ma figurati pur di non lasciarci soli resta sveglia tutta notte:carneval::carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (18 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma figurati pur di non lasciarci soli resta sveglia tutta notte:carneval::carneval::rotfl:


:mrgreenetta che possa dare di nuovo in giro my reputation e vedi:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> bravooooooooooooooo
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 :diffi::diffi::diffi: Cosa ti ho detto che non se va


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma figurati pur di non lasciarci soli resta sveglia tutta notte:carneval::carneval::rotfl:


Intanto che scrivo ho il televisore acceso su un film che mi pare un troiaio stile forum: casini a iosa, trombamenti e menate. Si intitola Lantana, pallosissimo, meno male che ci siete voi


----------



## Abigail (18 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> :diffi::diffi::diffi: Cosa ti ho detto che non se va


che modi.:condom::condom:
vado vado...


----------



## Abigail (18 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Intanto che scrivo ho il televisore acceso su un film che mi pare un troiaio stile forum: casini a iosa, trombamenti e menate. Si intitola Lantana, pallosissimo, meno male che ci siete voi


guarda che il finale potrebbe sorprenderti:mrgreen::mrgreen:
molla sta falena e riposati:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Settembre 2010)

Non mollo nessuno, solo che mi sa che me ne vado a nanna pure io. Domani devo portare la mia tatona dal veterinario, non sta molto bene, poi ho un milione di cose da fare.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Alce Veloce ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Avresti almeno aspettare che si chiudesse la porta alle spalle
> ...


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Settembre 2010)

Farfallina, se ci sei ancora ti do il bacio della buonanotte. Ad Abi offro l'ultimo tiro del calumet (senza doppi sensi!)

Notte, dolcezze


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non mollo nessuno, solo che mi sa che me ne vado a nanna pure io. Domani devo portare la mia tatona dal veterinario, non sta molto bene, poi ho un milione di cose da fare.


buona notte allora
ma questa cosa che andate a nanna insieme mi piace poco:mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Abigail ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non l'ho capita infatti questa
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Farfallina, se ci sei ancora ti do il bacio della buonanotte. Ad Abi offro l'ultimo tiro del calumet (senza doppi sensi!)
> 
> Notte, dolcezze


Un bacio anche a te:bacio:


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> buona notte allora
> ma questa cosa che andate a nanna insieme mi piace poco:mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl:


Zitta che se corre sta voce, domani non ci si salva più dalle lapidazioni! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Zitta che se corre sta voce, domani non ci si salva più dalle lapidazioni! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 rubini a mazzi:rotfl::rotfl: notte ancora


----------



## Amarax (18 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quante storie per un rubino farlocco...
> Donna, non hai ricevuto pure tu uno smeraldo dal Conte?
> E di che ti lamenti?
> Porco mondo sempre tutte a piangere...


:mrgreen::mrgreen:denghiù....
ma...
tu che sai come funziona il punteggio: può la stessa persona dare 2 rubini lo stesso giorno?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen:denghiù....
> ma...
> tu che sai come funziona il punteggio: può la stessa persona dare 2 rubini lo stesso giorno?


Donna.
Tu dicci che cosa il conte ha scritto come commento all'ultimo smeraldo che hai ricevuto, e ti spiegherò, i misteri.
Siamo tutti alla ricerca di rubino pazzo, ricercato vivo o morto!


----------



## Abigail (18 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non mollo nessuno, solo che mi sa che me ne vado a nanna pure io. Domani devo portare la mia tatona dal veterinario, non sta molto bene, poi ho un milione di cose da fare.


che ha detto il veterinario??


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> che ha detto il veterinario??


Parrebbe trattarsi di una brutta influenza. Devo farle una puntura al giorno fino a martedì, poi vediamo.
Grazie per l'interessamento


----------



## Amarax (18 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna.
> Tu dicci che cosa il conte ha scritto come commento all'ultimo smeraldo che hai ricevuto, e ti spiegherò, i misteri.
> Siamo tutti alla ricerca di rubino pazzo, ricercato vivo o morto!




:cappelli: che amarax è una figa...stratosferica 

...ma si può??? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Eliade (19 Settembre 2010)

*Attenzione: Post volgare, non leggete se siete sensibili*



Eliade ha detto:


> Papero ha detto:
> 
> 
> > forse ha tirato a indovinare ed ha avuto culo
> ...


 
A chi mi ha dato della *sconcia* con una *reputazione negativa* per il post qui sopra, rispondo: lei è pregato/a di andare a farsi sodomizzare il di dietro e anche il davanti se lei fosse donna, ripetutamente e violentemente. Dopo aver fatto ciò è pregato/a di fare una decina di sedute di psicoterapia per imparare cos'è l'ironia. 
Cogliona/e.


----------



## aristocat (19 Settembre 2010)

Hi, hi, hi... 
Rubino rosso sbrilluccicante del Puntinatore (= commento col punto) per la mia risposta alla barza di Papero dei Cornflakes:
_"Mannaggia, Papero, ma sempre contro noi bionde ce l'hanno??
un po' di par condicio mai?_ :carneval:"
Si vede che il biondo quest'autunno non va di moda, devo correre dal parrucchiere e rimediare landesina::lipstick:


----------



## Papero (19 Settembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Hi, hi, hi...
> Rubino rosso sbrilluccicante del Puntinatore (= commento col punto) per la mia risposta alla barza di Papero dei Cornflakes:
> _"Mannaggia, Papero, ma sempre contro noi bionde ce l'hanno??
> un po' di par condicio mai?_ :carneval:"
> Si vede che il biondo quest'autunno non va di moda, devo correre dal parrucchiere e rimediare landesina::lipstick:


pure a me un puntino assurdo


----------



## Papero (19 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> A chi mi ha dato della *sconcia* con una *reputazione negativa* per il post qui sopra, rispondo: lei è pregato/a di andare a farsi sodomizzare il di dietro e anche il davanti se lei fosse donna, ripetutamente e violentemente. Dopo aver fatto ciò è pregato/a di fare una decina di sedute di psicoterapia per imparare cos'è l'ironia.
> Cogliona/e.


quoto, come se l'avessi detto anch'io :mexican:


----------



## aristocat (19 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> pure a me un puntino assurdo


Però, diamine, sto Puntinatore si decida: o pro-bionde, o contro ...:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (19 Settembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Però, diamine, sto Puntinatore si decida: o pro-bionde, o contro ...:carneval:


Magari ama le rosse. 



Papero ha detto:


> quoto, come se l'avessi detto anch'io :mexican:


 E siamo in due...:up:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> A chi mi ha dato della *sconcia* con una *reputazione negativa* per il post qui sopra, rispondo: lei è pregato/a di andare a farsi sodomizzare il di dietro e anche il davanti se lei fosse donna, ripetutamente e violentemente. Dopo aver fatto ciò è pregato/a di fare una decina di sedute di psicoterapia per imparare cos'è l'ironia.
> Cogliona/e.


quoto


----------



## Mari' (19 Settembre 2010)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


I "rubini" a me divertono :rotfl: per il tono "incazzato/incazzoso" che usano ...


:sorriso:​


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Settembre 2010)

*O conte dalle braghe onte...*

Incontri on line 19/09/2010 00:32Troppi riferimenti a me, ciao ciao COnte


Troppi riferimenti a te? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Mhhh...aspe...cos'era... l'altezza? il tuttologo? :mexican::rotfl::rotfl:

Come non ci si sputtanerebbe pur di darmi qualche rubino!! :carneval:


----------



## Amarax (19 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> I "rubini" a me divertono :rotfl: per il tono "incazzato/incazzoso" che usano ...
> ...


Le offese andrebbero firmate.
Ma per il resto...lasciano il tempo che trovano ...poco :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (8 Ottobre 2010)

lo posto qui 
per non proseguire l'OT in confessionale
e dato che i pm sono disattivati 


questo post 



Amoremio ha detto:


> non è corretto che lo dia in giro anche se per un buon motivo
> 
> che chiami lui facendo parlare una donna
> 
> (non ci sono utenti donne che lui vede? o astro se se la sente)


è stato disapprovato con firma
con questa motivazione

IO DECIDO COSA è CORRETTO o NO della mia vita.



premesso che della tua vita, sostanza e forma di quanto racconti, meno di così non potrebbe interessarmi

e forse ti è difficile credere che sia così
ma per me è difficilissimo credere che per chiunque altro sia il contrario


io non credo che sia questa la funzione originariamente pensata dall'admin
comunque, se non ricordo male il precedente punteggio, tu vali 5: ne sarai lieto

mi perdonerai se non mi spreco a disapprovarti

non ritengo che ne valga la pena 
altrimenti avrei ben altro da disapprovare di ciò che scrivi


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lo posto qui
> per non proseguire l'OT in confessionale
> e dato che i pm sono disattivati
> 
> ...


Io ho una montagna di Conti in sospeso con te Amoremio.
Hai finito di coglionarmi anche tu. 
Io non sono un signore. 
E non dimentico.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Le offese andrebbero firmate.
> Ma per il resto...lasciano il tempo che trovano ...poco :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Con te mi pare ho già fatto abbastanza i conti eh?
Vedi di svegliarti un po' e di non prendere sempre come oro colato quello che vedi e leggi. 
Che qua si è voluta l'emancipazione Ok...allora: tu mi dai na sberla, appena posso, un ceffone te lo mollo e fidati non mi sento per nulla poco maschio eh?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2010)

*visto?*

quante palle dici in giro conte. nemmeno hai il numero di Giuma

rubino rosso...

Visto la solita tecnica persesca...
Eccola qua:
Darmi del bugiardo, provocarmi, e io per dimostrare che non sono un bugiardo, dovrei mostrare che ho il numero di questa utente visto?
Ma se lo facessi verrei meno ad un mio principio e soprattutto tradirei la fiducia di una brava ragazza.

Secondo voi chi è stato? A darmi il rubino? Eh?


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> quante palle dici in giro conte. nemmeno hai il numero di Giuma
> 
> rubino rosso...
> 
> ...




Pinceton  andiamo avanti dddai


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pinceton  andiamo avanti dddai


Comunque ADMIN AVEVA RAGIONE.
Ma cazzo la gente mica è andata a leggere eh?
Lui ha fatto un giro molto largo ma ci è arrivato.
Ecco l'esemplificazione della tecnica.

Io ho sbagliato solo una cosa
Dire che ho quel numero di telefono, come al solito le cose me le devo tenere per me. Altro che condividere qui dentro.

Si si, siamo tutti qua per aiutare le persone in difficoltà si, proprio così...


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Comunque ADMIN AVEVA RAGIONE.
> Ma cazzo la gente mica è andata a leggere eh?
> Lui ha fatto un giro molto largo ma ci è arrivato.
> Ecco l'esemplificazione della tecnica.
> ...



... anzi, E' stato di manica Larga


----------



## Amoremio (8 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Io ho una montagna di Conti in sospeso con te Amoremio.*
> Hai finito di coglionarmi anche tu.
> Io non sono un signore.
> E non dimentico.


credi che non lo so?

il più grosso dei tuoi conti è che io di te me ne sbatto

anche se hai ben capito a chi io riconosco l'impiego della pnl, sostanzialmente me ne frego

se non te ne sei accorto ti sto anche agevolando il lavoro
aspetto che tu lo compia

ti do ancora un aiutino

(dovresti sentirti forse onorato dato che in un certo senso è un segno d'attenzione, no?)
 uso l'ignore per la prima volta per te 

così non corri il rischio che io debba leggerti e sentirmi portata a controbattere con argomenti che possano  instillare dubbi in qualcuno

già da tempo evito di proseguire uno scontro che vuoi solo tu, per vendicarti di torti alla tua persona oggettivamente inesistenti e proprio per questo per te più dolenti

prosegui da solo
sono certa che riuscirai 
le tue precedenti "dichiarazioni di guerra" nei confronti di altri nick si sono sempre concluse come volevi (certo, con molto aiuto, a volte forse inconsapevole, da parte di altri)

ed è giusto che tu riesca :up:
hai molto più bisogno tu di un forum da trasformare in palcoscenico che io di un modo di restituire il bene che ho ricevuto qui dentro

:ciao:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> credi che non lo so?
> 
> il più grosso dei tuoi conti è che io di te me ne sbatto
> 
> ...


Restituire il bene è un conto.
Fare del male e insultare un'altro.
Vivo benissimo senza di te.


----------



## Papero (12 Ottobre 2010)

Ragazzi ... 		 	 	12/10/2010 14:07 	 	--------



Papero ha detto:


> Ettore non so perchè ma mi hai reso felice... in bocca al lupo e se son rose fioriranno! :up:


Chissà chi è l'imbecille che mi ha disapprovato su quel commento... :incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ragazzi ... 		 	 	12/10/2010 14:07 	 	--------
> 
> 
> 
> Chissà chi è l'imbecille che mi ha disapprovato su quel commento... :incazzato:


Scommetto che hai esclamato:
Sconosciuto mi stai talmente sui ciglioni che se ci fosse un pulsante per....

Papero conosci te stesso...e...non...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ragazzi ...                   12/10/2010 14:07          --------
> 
> 
> 
> Chissà chi è l'imbecille che mi ha disapprovato su quel commento... :incazzato:


 Un cretino che sta disapprovando a nastro.......l'ha fatto due volte di fila anche con me su post che definire stupidi è tanto


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un cretino che sta disapprovando a nastro.......l'ha fatto due volte di fila anche con me su post che definire stupidi è tanto


Sai, potrebbe anche darsi che tra i nuovi arrivati (insolitamente numerosi) si annidi qualche vecchia conoscenza.
Non vorrei che tra un po' saltasse fuori "Stanislao Moulinsky" che dice
_" Ebbuene si, mualedetto Nick Carter: hai vinto anche stavuolta!"_


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Ottobre 2010)

.........D'altro canto nella seconda reputazione anonima, relativa a dove io mi dico più che soddisfatto del forum attuale, il commento è:

_"meglio prima"_.

2+2 = ??????


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> .........D'altro canto nella seconda reputazione anonima, relativa a dove io mi dico più che soddisfatto del forum attuale, il commento è:
> 
> _"meglio prima"_.
> 
> 2+2 = ??????


a me via tre punti...
Perchè sei un cazzone.

Ragazzi la parola è una sola 
RESISTENZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> a me via tre punti...
> Perchè sei un cazzone.
> 
> Ragazzi la parola è una sola
> RESISTENZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA




*RESISTERE!*
*
RESISTERE!!*
*
RESISTERE!!!*



:up:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Ottobre 2010)

Ok, per le resistenze siamo daccordo.
Qualche condensatore e qualche transistor, e facciamo una radiolina


----------



## aristocat (12 Ottobre 2010)

A me solita disapprovazione col puntino ( - 1 punto) , al mio post con scritto "benvenuto!" ad Admin (quello nel 3d di Amarax)
mi dispiace che ci siano questi malumori che si esprimono così, in modo impulsivo e sommario


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sai, potrebbe anche darsi che tra i nuovi arrivati (insolitamente numerosi) si annidi qualche vecchia conoscenza.
> Non vorrei che tra un po' saltasse fuori "Stanislao Moulinsky" che dice
> _" Ebbuene si, mualedetto Nick Carter: hai vinto anche stavuolta!"_


Ho pensato anch'io alla strana coincidenza di tutti questi nuovi arrivi, ma lasciamo loro il beneficio del dubbio


----------



## aristocat (12 Ottobre 2010)

C'è da dire che i nuovi arrivi non possono reputare, prima dei 50 messaggi :singleeye:


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Ottobre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> C'è da dire che i nuovi arrivi non possono reputare, prima dei 50 messaggi :singleeye:


Lo so, ma è indibbiamente strana l'impennata di disapprovazioni anonime (e cretine) e la comparsa di........ 6 ? utenti nuovi in pochissimo tempo


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Lo so, ma è indibbiamente strana l'impennata di disapprovazioni anonime (e cretine) e la comparsa di........ 6 ? utenti nuovi in pochissimo tempo



Mà, non sono sospettosa di carattere, quindi questa preoccupazione mi sembra eccessiva.
Penso piuttosto che i disapprovatori seriali  rimasti nel forum dopo il disgelo si siano dati una momentanea calmata nel timore di essere beccati.

Io lo/la/li penso come persone dal senso dell'umorismo un pò deviato, che si fanno grasse risate al vedere riportati i loro commenti, con la gente che si chiede "chi sarà?"

Dal momento che ci ridiamo pure noi... pazienza!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Mà, non sono sospettosa di carattere, quindi questa preoccupazione mi sembra eccessiva.
> Penso piuttosto che i disapprovatori seriali  rimasti nel forum dopo il disgelo si siano dati una momentanea calmata nel timore di essere beccati.
> 
> Io lo/la/li penso come persone dal senso dell'umorismo un pò deviato, che si fanno grasse risate al vedere riportati i loro commenti, con la gente che si chiede "chi sarà?"
> ...


 
:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Eliade (13 Ottobre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Conte, con tutti il rispetto e tutto "l'affetto" che provo per te..ma a me sembrano i consigli che si leggono su riviste tipo donnamoderna, ecc...:condom:
> 
> No cioè...dico...aprezzare sinceramente di fare l'amore con lui?
> ma che è...beneficenza?
> Posso scrivere anche io i miei consigli pratici?:carneval:


Commento: missing you.

Rispondo: se ti fossi firmata/o ti avrei risposto come si deve, anche solo per il fatto di avermi scritto in inglese. Adoro le parole dolci dette in inglese, meglio con un accento americano.


A chi mi ha dato reputazioni negative per futili motivi, in questo periodo di totale assenza, e ripescando vecchi post, rispondo: come è vero che non tutti sono portati per capire certe cose. Mi auguro, solo ed esclusivamente per chi vi sta accanto, che voi non abbiate lo stesso metro di giudizio qui dimostrato. 
Della serie la madre degli idioti è sempre incita.

Good Bye.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Ottobre 2010)

hips


----------



## Amoremio (14 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma quali?


 
questo post è stato disapprovato con questa motivazione
non è il caso di sospettare che sia un clone


trovo utile dare qui la spiegazione che avrei dato se 'sta stupidaggine fosse stato postato in chiaro 

post di altri utenti, precedenti a questo, avevano dato anche a me l'impressione che forse (ma magari sbaglio) stessero ipotizzando una clonazione
siccome poco me ne importava non ero entrata su quel tema
questo post era una richiesta ad admin che, in quel contesto, aveva ipotizzato che il continuo cambiamento di carattere nei post di uno stesso nick fosse dovuto al fatto che stesse provando varie funzioni

non capendo a quali funzioni si riferisse ho chiesto quali fossero

se l'autore avesse solo voluto bacchettarmi pensando che io ipotizzassi la clonazione ma l'avrebbe detto in chiaro
al limite mi avrebbe disapprovato firmandosi

invece ha usato un pretestuoso (e probabilmente fittizio, dato che non si capisce da dove emergerebbe che io ho abbia pensato che fosse un clone) fraintendimento per disapprovare 
bell'imbecille 
complimenti


----------



## Amarax (14 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Le offese andrebbero firmate.
> Ma per il resto...lasciano il tempo che trovano ...poco :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


A Mr/Mrs rubino che ha scritto esattamente questo:

*così sarei un'analfabeta se non ci si firma?*

chiarisco che il mio commento non diceva che sei _*un analfabeta *_ma che le offese andrebbero firmate, cioè  si dovrebbe avere il coraggio di firmare con il proprio nickun commento negativo.
Il che rende inopportuno e non coerente la critica fatta.

Che sei *un analfabeta* lo dimostri tu con quello che hai scritto perchè:

1-Un analfabeta non va apostrofato 

e

2-non dovevi scrivere "se non ci si firma", ma non  firmo . Non ho capito se vuoi dare un aspetto personale o meno alla frase che hai scritto.


Comunque il tasto lo sai premere ( mi riferisco a quello che dice "disapprovo") mentre   i tasti , quelli che servono a scrivere a spiegarsi, possibilmente seguendo la grammatica ...NO


E con questo mi hai rotto le scatole e non ti nomino nemmeno più perchè i tuoi commenti sono solo di antipatia non servono a niente.

Buone cose analfabeta.
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amarax (14 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questo post è stato disapprovato con questa motivazione
> non è il caso di sospettare che sia un clone
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:allora facciamo un po' di conti...per 4 giorni siamo tranquille???
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:allora facciamo un po' di conti...per 4 giorni siamo tranquille???
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io non ne sarei così sicura....qui i punteggiatori anonimi e inutili sono più di uno.
Io sono passata dai trattini ai ... e il tutto in tread in cui si scherzava, dove non si dava nessuna opionione
Che tristezza.....


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> A Mr/Mrs rubino che ha scritto esattamente questo:
> 
> *così sarei un'analfabeta se non ci si firma?*
> 
> ...


Scusa se ti quoto.

A me dopo quel: "*vecchia stronza rinsecchita*" di pochi giorni fa, non scrivono piu' nulla, mettono solo uno o piu' puntini. 


E sono tutti del valore di 1 punto :mrgreen: , ho detto tutto.​


----------



## Amarax (14 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non ne sarei così sicura....qui i punteggiatori anonimi e inutili sono più di uno.
> Io sono passata dai trattini ai ... e il tutto in tread in cui si scherzava, dove non si dava nessuna opionione
> Che tristezza.....


Certo i puntini sono proprio anonimi...tutti uguali, uno dopo l'altro...senza un errore di grammatica 

ed i trattini?? 
no...quelli mi mancano :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Amarax (14 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusa se ti quoto.
> 
> A me dopo quel: "*vecchia stronza rinsecchita*" di pochi giorni fa, non scrivono piu' nulla, mettono solo uno o piu' puntini.
> 
> ...




e di che Marì? 
cmq anche  a me vale 1


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non ne sarei così sicura....qui i punteggiatori anonimi e inutili sono più di uno.
> Io sono passata dai trattini ai ... e il tutto in tread in cui si scherzava, dove non si dava nessuna opionione
> Che tristezza.....


Son persone (?) Gelose che muoiono dall'Invidia


----------



## Amarax (14 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Son persone (?) Gelose che muoiono dall'Invidia


...e ignoranti e volgari senza motivo.


e da ora...puntini a volontà!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> e di che Marì?
> cmq anche  a me vale 1


Comunque l'ultimo che ho ricevuto e' stato: *14/10/2010 **13:06* 

Per questo post:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?p=91929#post91929


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...e ignoranti e volgari senza motivo.
> 
> 
> e da ora...puntini a volontà!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


I punti ci vorrebbero in testa a queste ... ... ... :mrgreen:


----------



## Amarax (14 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Comunque l'ultimo che ho ricevuto e' stato: *14/10/2010 **13:06*
> 
> Per questo post:
> 
> ...




Sai? 
 penso che disapprova perchè non capisce...:diavoletto::diavoletto:


----------



## Amarax (14 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> I punti ci vorrebbero in testa a queste ... ... ... :mrgreen:




Per una volta ne avrà il motivo


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Sai?
> penso che disapprova perchè non capisce...:diavoletto::diavoletto:



:ira: no, capisce  e' che vuole mettere il disaccordo tra gli utenti


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Per una volta ne avrà il motivo



AMEN!!!

:up:​


----------



## Amarax (14 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> AMEN!!!
> 
> :up:​


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:



La cosa buffa e' che poi arriva un'anima Nobile: "*14/10/2010 16:45  **Smack! bacio * " e me ne regala 4 in verde  ... sapesse questa/o st.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Comunque GRAZIE per i 4 i *....* :bacio:​


----------



## Amoremio (14 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Comunque l'ultimo che ho ricevuto e' stato: *14/10/2010 **13:06*
> 
> Per questo post:
> 
> ...


non si apre


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non si apre


E' stato ritirato da ADMIN.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' stato ritirato da ADMIN.


----------



## Amarax (14 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' stato ritirato da ADMIN.




Ma era innocente...


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Ma era innocente...


http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=92009&postcount=7


----------



## Amarax (14 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=92009&postcount=7


Boh
 ed è andata via...


----------



## oceansize (14 Ottobre 2010)

posso dire la mia? 
a me è successo qualche tempo fa che volevo approvare un post ma dovevo darla un po' in giro, così ho dato 2 approvazioni in post a caso a nick a caso. non è bastato lo stesso quindi ho desistito e pace, però non pensate possa essere una cosa del genere? cioè che c'è chi dà approvazioni o disapprovazioni random solo per poter approvare o disapprovare un post? o anche solo per insultare un nick?
La mia esperienza è stata questa e già dopo 2 click mi sono stufata, ma magari è una spiegazione.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Ottobre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> posso dire la mia?
> a me è successo qualche tempo fa che volevo approvare un post ma dovevo darla un po' in giro, così ho dato 2 approvazioni in post a caso a nick a caso. non è bastato lo stesso quindi ho desistito e pace, però non pensate possa essere una cosa del genere? cioè che c'è chi dà approvazioni o disapprovazioni random solo per poter approvare o disapprovare un post? o anche solo per insultare un nick?
> La mia esperienza è stata questa e già dopo 2 click mi sono stufata, ma magari è una spiegazione.


Può essere così...ma almeno se così fosse dai delle approvazioni. Perchè delle disapprovazioni? Questo mi sembra proprio da cretini


----------



## oceansize (14 Ottobre 2010)

sì infatti in questo caso credo ci siano dei rimasugli di vecchi rancori, o solo la voglia di rompere le palle. e qui si ritorna al discorso che chi lo fa è un poveretto, ma nello stesso tempo, chi se ne frega?


----------



## Amarax (14 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Può essere così...ma almeno se così fosse dai delle approvazioni. Perchè delle disapprovazioni?* Questo mi sembra proprio da cretini*




Attenta ...pioggia di puntini in arrivo :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Iago (14 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> A Mr/Mrs rubino che ha scritto esattamente questo:
> 
> *così sarei un'analfabeta se non ci si firma?*
> 
> ...



...probabilmente è una donna! ...è và apostrofato...:up:


----------



## Amarax (15 Ottobre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> ...probabilmente è una donna! ...è và apostrofato...:up:




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non ci avevo pensato! davo per scontato fosse maschio...analfabeta   :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (15 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non ci avevo pensato! davo per scontato fosse maschio...analfabeta :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ma un ANAL-fabeta è colui che scrive col culo?

Buscopann


----------



## Amarax (15 Ottobre 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma un ANAL-fabeta è colui che scrive col culo?
> 
> Buscopann





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


bella battuta



Che amico sei  vuoi dividere punti e linee con noi?


----------



## Buscopann (15 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> bella battuta
> ...


Basta che non dobbiamo dividere anche i guai. Mi bastano i miei :mrgreen::mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Amarax (15 Ottobre 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Basta che non dobbiamo dividere anche i guai. Mi bastano i miei :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann



No tranquillo...quelli lasciamoli stare fuori :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Ottobre 2010)

Chiudo la discussione.

1) perché puntini o non puntini, sono informazioni a utilizzo personale e non sono uno "status quo" o moneta - mi sono rotto un po' dei vari concorsi e relativi commenti;
2) perché ho nascosto i puntini nei profili (accanto al nome utente in alto a destra), e all'occasione anche il numero di messaggi e l'informazione relativa ai visitatori dei profili;

Non fa senso di voler accumulare punti verdi o rossi, perché sono utili solo al sistema di moderazione.

Il numero di messaggi è stato tolto per togliere anche la penultima sorgente di polemiche. Così siamo tutti uguali.


----------

